# Unique Beijing__北京__帝都气场



## christos-greece

Those photos from Beijing as i said in my previous post (and those new) are very nice for sure :cheers:


----------



## Celebriton

A very good quality of photos and well organized post.


----------



## Yellow Fever

really nice photos!


----------



## little universe

Thanks for your positive responding, guys! :cheers:


----------



## little universe

Rekarte said:


> Go to next page!
> 
> do you have photos of residential area?


Hutongs are the typical residential heighbourhoods in Beijing, i think i've already posted plenty of them, will upload some more later.


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre* is locating next to *the Great Hall of the People*(China's National Congress Building), short distance from the Tiananmen Square and Forbidden City. It Contains three major halls: *The Opera Hall*, *The Music Hall *and *The Theatre Hall*. 

By 5ERG10








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergioo/3170930667/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By babyfacer








http://www.flickr.com/photos/babyfacer/4980379256/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By robin wilkinson








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3808700615/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By JesseWarren








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessewarren/2795084993/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By foxoniu 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foxoniu/1680623304/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By winterfalling








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2403503093/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By helen sotiriadis








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/2304360687/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/2304356625/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Wojtek Gurak








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtekgurak/5188330479/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtekgurak/5190375703/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtekgurak/5190376073/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtekgurak/5190975304/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By frankartculinary








http://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/3051565133/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## briker

The pictures are very beautiful!


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre* is locating next to *the Great Hall of the People*(China's National Congress Building), short distance from the Tiananmen Square and Forbidden City. It Contains three major halls: *The Opera Hall*, *The Music Hall *and *The Theatre Hall*. 

By Dror Poleg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drorism/3069652957/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drorism/3070481456/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drorism/3070494502/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Constantin B








http://www.flickr.com/photos/constantinb/3113107395/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/constantinb/3113104641/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/constantinb/3113936888/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/constantinb/3113103861/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By guidofoc








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidofoc/4143171497/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Phoenix Han








http://www.flickr.com/photos/p_h/2241763634/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By chrissuderman








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrissuderman/2292823069/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrissuderman/2292823773/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By euroschmau








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4917489199/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Nadia & Casey Photography








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5273722629/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Nice and great!:cheers:


----------



## antmarobel

Little Universe is impressive how the National Grand Theatre reminds me that theatre where Senator Palpatine and Lucky Skywalker were talking about the midiclorians in The Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## little universe

antmarobel said:


> Little Universe is impressive how the National Grand Theatre reminds me that theatre where Senator Palpatine and Lucky Skywalker were talking about the midiclorians in The Revenge of the Sith.


You should persuade them shooting the next episode of Star War there then. It's your heavy duty now.:lol:


----------



## little universe

*Guozijian(The Imperial Academy)* and *the Temple of Confucius *at the *Guozijian Street*.
*Guozijian* was the highest institute of learning in China's traditional educational system, like modern day's top two universities in China: the Peking University and Tsinghua University.
*The Temple of Confucius* at Beijing is the second largest Confucian Temple in China after the one in Confucius' hometown of Qufu.
*Guozijian Street* is one of Beijing's most well preserved Hutong neighbourhoods.



*Guozijian Street*

By Lon Lon Rabbit








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonlonrabbit/3387313039/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By dwhansen9








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/2931234828/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By RyanQue








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanque/4979667487/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By gaojun1020r








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3423368867/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3424179242/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marie_yuqian/5285281318/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Guozijian(The Imperial Academy)* and *the Temple of Confucius *

By Laws0n








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/4228402378/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By wmliu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wmliu/3956050010/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Laws0n








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/4233961092/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By  SKHO








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/4875630806/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Qiping








http://www.flickr.com/photos/qiping/2971683216/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again awesome photos from Beijing :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Guozijian(The Imperial Academy)* and *the Temple of Confucius *at the *Guozijian Street*.
*Guozijian* was the highest institute of learning in China's traditional educational system, like modern day's top two universities in China: the Peking University and Tsinghua University.
*The Temple of Confucius* at Beijing is the second largest Confucian Temple in China after the one in Confucius' hometown of Qufu.
*Guozijian Street* is one of Beijing's most well preserved Hutong neighbourhoods.


*Guozijian(The Imperial Academy)* and the *Temple of Confucius*

By RyanQue








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanque/4979649141/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By PierrickBlons








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierrickblons/4222920993/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By Christoph Michael








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4960178863/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By jeanmichelchuiche








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2551072265/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By scott.blackwell








http://www.flickr.com/photos/teamblackwell/3627400910/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By grovelinda








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindagrove/4389825005/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindagrove/4388179118/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Lon Lon Rabbit








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonlonrabbit/3387351167/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonlonrabbit/3387315109/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Guozijian(The Imperial Academy)* and *the Temple of Confucius *at the *Guozijian Street*.
*Guozijian* was the highest institute of learning in China's traditional educational system, like modern day's top two universities in China: the Peking University and Tsinghua University.
*The Temple of Confucius* at Beijing is the second largest Confucian Temple in China after the one in Confucius' hometown of Qufu.
*Guozijian Street* is one of Beijing's most well preserved Hutong neighbourhoods.


*Guozijian(The Imperial Academy)* and the *Temple of Confucius*

By euroschmau








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4912068790/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4912050604/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4912040592/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4912024826/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4912088986/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4911488057/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4912070276/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4911476175/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4911477185/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4911442419/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4912045392/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4912053994/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4912031022/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4911429901/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4912035096/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Nice temple!:cheers:


----------



## oliver999

photo by sun dawei
super bridview of beijing


----------



## oliver999

photo by 和你玩


----------



## eddeux

Beijing truly is unique, and looks like a huge sprawl!


----------



## little universe

*Peking University*, founded as *Imperial Capital University* in 1898 as a replacement of the ancient *Guozijian*(the old Imperial Academy). Today, it is one of the top two universities in China, the other one is Tsinghua University.


*Part 1: Old Buildings and Gardens in the leafy main Campus*


By stardustzy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3998211414/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3998210916/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3998210410/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3998209984/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3997448523/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3998208802/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3997446437/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3998203206/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3997439399/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3997438919/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3997438451/sizes/z/in/photostream/

By .yinan.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yinan09/4030027683/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By withsean








http://www.flickr.com/photos/withsean/4861418466/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By thefuton








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thefuton/3889356155/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By 小鲸








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/310977478/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By 2five1








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikespark/368069150/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By nudaedalus








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nudaedalus/113019721/sizes/z/in/photostream/

By lovemi88








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovemi88/1497193908/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By saxo 萨克








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tipicp/5049722959/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By euroschmau








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904455943/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904459067/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904467727/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905044064/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905041388/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904446057/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904427369/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905127248/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904535735/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904422607/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905076480/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904484051/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905071632/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904480721/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905147906/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904441045/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905033028/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Peking University*, founded as *Imperial Capital University* in 1898 as a replacement of the ancient *Guozijian*(the old Imperial Academy). Today, it is one of the top two universities in China, the other one is Tsinghua University.


*Part 2: Modern Buildings in main campus*


By stardustzy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3998204590/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3997444021/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3997443089/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3998198044/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3997436789/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3997442831/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardustzy/3998198868/sizes/z/in/photostream/

By euroschmau








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905095146/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905120690/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904563781/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905009962/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4905155946/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904419521/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Peking University Gymnasium(One of the Beijing Olympic Game's venues)* 
By euroschmau








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904416909/sizes/l/in/photostream/
By BSR-12








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-s_r/2771167150/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-s_r/2823487848/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Peking University's New Law School Building*

By spiky247








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia/5198827848/sizes/l/in/set-72157625320778465/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia/5198804112/sizes/l/in/set-72157625320778465/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia/5198250461/sizes/l/in/set-72157625320778465/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia/5198838540/sizes/l/in/set-72157625320778465/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia/5198812826/sizes/l/in/set-72157625320778465/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia/5198832358/sizes/l/in/set-72157625320778465/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia/5198225091/sizes/l/in/set-72157625320778465/


----------



## little universe

^^Nice Fireworks!


----------



## christos-greece

Great new photos and nice fireworks indeed


----------



## Yellow Fever

Awesome fireworks! Did you take these photos?


----------



## JPBrazil

Can't see many locals hanging out...


----------



## little universe

7freedom7 said:


> The title of this thread is what I like and cant but post some pics here  (If you think any pics I post dont fit your topic very well, please inform me and I will delete them at once :cheers: )


Your photoes are really nice! Keep going!
I wonder why everyone in yr photoes is having Tsingtao Beer rather than the Yanjing beer, the local beer from Beijing. :lol:


----------



## little universe

JPBrazil said:


> Can't see many locals hanging out...


Locals are shy at nite.:lol:


----------



## Rekarte

Please more photos of random residential community!
someone here live in Beijing today?


----------



## little universe

*CCTV Tower lighting test*. CCTV stands for China Central Television, China's national television broadcaster. 

By Nathaniel McMahon








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathaniel-mcmahon/5435619471/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By rudenoon








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/5294789443/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/5278901406/sizes/l/in/set-72157625638756634/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/5295156024/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/5294874789/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/5281547607/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/5277962704/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/5285543284/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/5281766988/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/5280283134/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/5280283450/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

Wow Peking University's campus buildings are beautiful; well disregarding the exterior of the law school building.


----------



## SimFox

Breathtaking! Both, architecture and pictures!


----------



## little universe

Beijing had snowfall yesterday. *Beijing in Snow* by various photopraphers.

By Huansong Pictures








http://www.flickr.com/photos/huansongpictures/5433891790/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/huansongpictures/5433890780/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/huansongpictures/5433279609/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By rickz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickz/5433924978/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickz/5433924564/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickz/5433302819/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickz/5433914626/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*the Summer Palace in ice and snow* 
By ThomasYung








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/5432954651/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/5432951223/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/5433561804/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/5432945999/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/5433554906/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/5433552066/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/5432937237/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing in autumn*
By ThomasYung








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/5130967017/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Beijing in Winter*
By ThomasYung








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/4239874387/sizes/l/in/set-72157613851634119/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/4240644598/sizes/l/in/set-72157619465303321/


*One night in Beijing*
By Stuck in Customs








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5434199780/sizes/l/in/photostream/
By Ola Strömberg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/olastromberg_photo/5436518648/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Imperial Memories*

By rickz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickz/5407441593/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickz/5408050478/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickz/5407442377/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickz/5360123525/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickz/5360126559/sizes/l/in/photostream/
By kingdomany








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5436061630/sizes/l/in/photostream/
By Malwaretips.com








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malwaretips/5428676248/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine

^^

nice photos....thanks.


----------



## SimFox

........................................................................................
photo by me


----------



## little universe

^^What a nice shot of the building details! Don't tell me you designed that as well.  Looks like the atrium of the Bank of China's headquarter building in Beijing designed by I.M. Pei.


----------



## little universe

*Panoramic Views of Beijing*

By Lv Hao

Looking east








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvhao/5424443919/sizes/l/in/photostream/

looking west








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvhao/5424443399/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Another Night in Beijing*
By ThomasYung








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/3972113858/sizes/l/in/set-72157613851634119/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasyung_cn/3979330005/sizes/l/in/set-72157613851634119/


----------



## little universe

*The other Beijing*

Serving the People(the Chinese characters in background)
By Luo Shaoyang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scenery/1457116794/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Chairman Mao and his Soldier
By Scotty Davis








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottdavisimages/5165105082/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Beijing Subway
By 麻辣教师








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malajiaoshi/5436413664/sizes/l/in/photostream/

A Tired Gatekeeper








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elephantonabicycle/5436277278/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Two Kids in bunny costumes
By Christopher Cherry








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elephantonabicycle/5436353664/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Two cats in a hutong
By kingdomany








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5435451909/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Rekarte

Nice update!:cheers:


----------



## vila boa

very very nice pictures


----------



## oliver999

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linguine

nice pics...especially post # 77..


----------



## bonivison

Fantastic, Dreamingful and Fabulous!


----------



## little universe

*Beijing through outsider's eyes*

By MattMawson








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/4811935605/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/4818522328/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/4809153902/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/4809153598/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/4809911701/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/4809910853/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/4810534994/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Wangfujing*, one of Beijing's traditional shopping districts.

By Rodrigo.Wen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodrigo_wen/4327443614/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Ayoumali








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayoumali/525062837/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Mattapictures








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattapictures/4148965473/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By kyrosho








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyrosho/446212507/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By dashiell








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dashiell/19621794/sizes/z/in/photostream/

By dwhansen9








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/2931276622/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/2930420627/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/2931273852/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/2930413755/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/2931280496/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/2931279580/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/2931278756/sizes/o/in/photostream/
By keisis44








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5438666798/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5438059233/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Wangfujing Cathedral*
By Xf - 幸福の摄影








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5289688746/sizes/l/in/photostream/
By Dennis Wu_双桂坊








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cxbjsddw/3428473505/sizes/o/in/photostream/
By Snow Kisses Sky








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmgallery/35375848/sizes/o/in/photostream/

*A stallkeeper in traditional costume*
By www.matthewstainer.co.uk








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthew_stainer/2301266383/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*A boy chewing his Tanghulu(a traditional Chinese winter snack) at Wangfujing Street*
By heureuy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benny-heureuy/4228065354/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benny-heureuy/4228067696/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Guanghua Road SOHO*, one of the SOHO projects in Beijing.
The building was designed by *Shanghai based Architect MADA s.p.a.m*.
We can see increasing number of cool architectures across the country designed by series of emerging local young architects.

By ez2c








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ez2c/4058311003/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ez2c/4058368693/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By China Chas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/2710609696/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Misse Ward








http://www.flickr.com/photos/misseward/3328478838/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By william veerbeek








http://www.flickr.com/photos/william_veerbeek/4995850959/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By thefuton








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thefuton/3786830969/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By yan ♥








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kutu/5310300058/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Vturn








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vturn/3530386759/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vturn/3531203772/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Fred.Z.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/4168288812/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/4168286564/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By grüngrün








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4673180444/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By rastaschas 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5240034443/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5228696862/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By rastaschas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5352521755/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5281876541/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5335530060/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5265398621/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5427584209/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Get It Louder*, an acclaimed biannual media and arts festival sponsored by *Modern Media of China*, features a series of lectures, screenings and exhibitions by over one hundred Chinese and foreign designers, artists, writers and filmmakers. Organized by an international team including Chinese curator and writer Ou Ning and design writer Aric Chen, this year’s theme “*SHARISM*” focuses on the relationship between public and private realms in the digital age. *The architects SO-IL* was commissioned to design *Get It Louder’s main pavilion*, which serves as a central hub for the event and houses many of the festival’s activities.

This is the *"Flockr" pavilion at Beijing's Sanlitun SOHO*

15242279

Images from the archdaily website by Iwan Baan
http://www.archdaily.com/79358/flockr-pavilion-so-il/


----------



## henry hill

Weird buildings, but of course beautiful!  Amazing architecture. Combining the new with the old. Some photos are magic! 

Thanks kay:


----------



## little universe

By Movie Watchr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5467372028/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5466751175/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5467375772/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5467291840/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5466694307/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5466774793/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5467370852/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5467371686/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5466775619/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5467372750/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Late Night in Beijing*. Beijing was a bit empty and quiet during Chinese New Year as millions of people were out of town.

By jazmandu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazmandu/5464624997/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazmandu/5464695789/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazmandu/5464618891/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazmandu/5464621847/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazmandu/5465234998/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazmandu/5464639063/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazmandu/5465240582/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazmandu/5464733009/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazmandu/5465322778/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazmandu/5464721347/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Panoramic view of the forbidden City*
By netwalker








http://www.flickr.com/photos/netwalker/5464243976/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Twilight over the Forbidden City*
By adelinardi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5463990155/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Qianmen Avenue near Tiananmen Square*
By gotcha!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hueycheah/5462258492/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By nuanua

*the Bell Tower*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5460074885/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5460079079/sizes/l/in/photostream/








www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5460032749/sizes/l/in/photostream

*the Drum Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5460653122/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5460656708/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Entry of a courtyard House*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5460723250/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Qianmen Gate
By Dave Newman (newmanchu)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/groovysoup/5458694945/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Trival things about Beijing, and only in Beijing*

By QY Guan - 不再确定，命中注定的事








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guanqingyue/4652866294/sizes/l/in/set-72157624005659236/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guanqingyue/4583903389/sizes/l/in/set-72157624005659236/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guanqingyue/4584528522/sizes/l/in/set-72157624005659236/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guanqingyue/4584518352/sizes/l/in/set-72157624005659236/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guanqingyue/4583896005/sizes/l/in/set-72157624005659236/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guanqingyue/4584565338/sizes/l/in/set-72157624005659236/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guanqingyue/4586470710/sizes/l/in/set-72157624005659236/

By Eva García Pascual








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5360774730/sizes/l/in/set-72157625800797338/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5360202271/sizes/l/in/set-72157625800797338/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5360812994/sizes/l/in/set-72157625800797338/

*Architectures only in Beijing*

By Clément Guillaume

*Songzhuang artist village in outskirts Beijing*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clementguillaume/5468863860/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clementguillaume/5469094476/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clementguillaume/5468500013/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Hutong Bubble 32*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clementguillaume/5467778323/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clementguillaume/5467743691/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Eva García Pascual
*"Teeth Building"*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5360768514/sizes/l/in/set-72157625800797338/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing MOMA*
By Eva García Pascual








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5467834581/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5468429640/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5468427116/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5468430804/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5467836099/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5468434650/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5467831493/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By fairy810621








http://www.flickr.com/photos/purpleeyes4444/5478254626/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/purpleeyes4444/5478254632/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/purpleeyes4444/5478254618/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By species orchids








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477875179/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By fairy810621








http://www.flickr.com/photos/purpleeyes4444/5477675005/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/purpleeyes4444/5477675007/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By RobertDouglas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robbibobbi/5478541244/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robbibobbi/5477941093/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robbibobbi/5477942315/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By U5M5 ONE








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5438013361/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, great photos from Beijing once again


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun Hi-tech Hub at Haidian District*

Images from beijingupdates.com by hellochina
http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=53545&highlight=%D6%D0%B9%D8%B4%E5


















Images from beijingupdates.com by 拔牙哥
http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=59090&highlight=%D6%D0%B9%D8%B4%E5






















































Images from beijingupdates.com by ForOne
http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=47840&highlight=%D6%D0%B9%D8%B4%E5













































Images from beijingupdates.com by Andrewinbj
http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=53921&highlight=%D6%D0%B9%D8%B4%E5













































Images from beijingupdates.com by bobynet
http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=59908&extra=&highlight=%D6%D0%B9%D8%B4%E5&page=1


----------



## little universe

From http://www.photofans.cn website by 老枪

*New Poly Plaza*








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=672549








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=658658

*China Central Place*








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2010&picid=126881








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2010&picid=126878








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2010&picid=126886








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2010&picid=126884


----------



## evapascual

it's funny to find here my pictures :banana:

I hope you'll enjoy it

http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/



little universe said:


> *Beijing MOMA*
> By Eva García Pascual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5467834581/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5468429640/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5468427116/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5468430804/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5467836099/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5468434650/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5467831493/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

^^ ^^haha, what a coincidence!
Your photoes are fabulous! Many Thanks!


Photoes from http://www.photofans.cn By 排空

*Joy City, a shopping Centre in Xidan Shopping District*









http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=248399








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=248400








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=248402








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=248404








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=248408








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=248410








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=248411








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=248415


*Wanda Cinema at Wanda plaza in Chaoyang CBD Area*









http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=260127








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=265407








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=265408








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=265409








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=265410

*Beijing apm Shopping Mall at Wangfujing Street*









http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=392661








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=392662








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=392664








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=392665








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=392666


----------



## little universe

Images from http://www.photofans.cn/forum by 排空

*An Old Temple and a New Shopping Mall at Beijing's Financial Street in Xicheng District*









http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=263913








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=263946








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=263915








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=263916








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=263927








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=263928








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=263933








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=263929


----------



## Cauê

Loved...


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station, the biggest Railway Station in Asia.*

*First 5 images are huge, please be patient while loading!!!!!!*

From http://www.worldarchitecture.org website by TFP Farrells Limited

http://www.worldarchitecture.org/world-buildings/world-buildings-detail.asp?position=detail&no=2121









http://www.worldarchitecture.org/internal/server_side/net/bim.asp?dosya=bssphoto00036124zhouruogu(3).jpg









http://www.worldarchitecture.org/internal/server_side/net/bim.asp?dosya=bssphoto28077-lighterzhouruogu(1).jpg









http://www.worldarchitecture.org/internal/server_side/net/bim.asp?dosya=bssphoto28164zhouruogu.jpg









http://www.worldarchitecture.org/internal/server_side/net/bim.asp?dosya=bssphoto28135zhouruogu.jpg









http://www.worldarchitecture.org/internal/server_side/net/bim.asp?dosya=bssphoto28138zhouruogu.jpg

By China Chas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/3253234356/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By denver.wang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/denverwang/3640310565/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By euroschmau









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4908833827/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4909429966/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4909422646/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4909417016/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4908817957/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4909435674/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4909434710/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4908790629/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Beschty 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5142864989/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5142836487/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By MusicBug








http://www.flickr.com/photos/musicbug/2724851713/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By ANR2008








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5093384903/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5093985324/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5093385291/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Lao611








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4570597555/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Meiguoxing








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3846879677/sizes/l/in/photostream/


By neutralSurface








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbergen/4521655868/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*the Temple of Heaven*
By abtabt








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360122241/sizes/l/in/set-72157624100111550/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360124647/sizes/l/in/set-72157624100111550/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360136751/sizes/l/in/set-72157624100111550/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360167973/sizes/l/in/set-72157624100111550/

*The forbidden City*

By abtabt








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4748259695/sizes/l/in/set-72157624100111550/

By VongHoong Photography








http://www.flickr.com/photos/koko_hoong/5500029374/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The Great Hall of People and the Annual National Congress Meeting*
By Laws0n








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/4014000392/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Jordan Pouille








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5498323947/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre*
By abtabt








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5500777043/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*The Water Cube*
By manncheemishelle








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manncheemishelle/5498613911/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By robbie-69








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5470871942/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Laws0n








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/2269500086/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The Water Cube was converted to a water park after the olympics*

Images from the http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com website by EPA








http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=14472


----------



## little universe

By Jake Li

*Beijing after Snow*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4444929135/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4446533917/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4443474590/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4435478928/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4442484925/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4116053469/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4116143751/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*National Day night in Beijing, fireworks were speaking out everything*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/3971166339/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/3974233650/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Beijing Blue*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5043972465/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Laws0n

*Pangudaguan, a weird high-rise Building near the Olympic Park*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/2787127190/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/2767823572/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Entry of the Sanlitun Village*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/3372918616/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The Old Beijing Railway Station, Built in the 1950s*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/3066064636/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The Entry of the Qianmen Avenue*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/2748778341/sizes/l/in/photostream/
*From Qianmen Avenue looking towards Qianmen Gate*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/2741998418/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Deshengmen Gate, one of the city's hundreds years old City Wall Gates*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/2335458030/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*the Tiananmen Gate*
By eddie_fletch








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddiefletcher/5427239968/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By Jake Li

*The Temple of Heaven*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/2787787715/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Just Another Day in Beijing(The Drum Tower on the city's central axis)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/2867381169/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Beijing in Autumn*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/3027237742/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/3026397545/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/3027234744/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/3026398485/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/3014939303/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/3014935781/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/3014930515/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

little universe said:


> By Jake Li
> *The Drum Tower on the city's central axis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/2867381169/sizes/l/in/photostream/


I like this picture, I think it should be titled "Just Another Day in Beijing!!"


----------



## little universe

^^ *Agree! Changed already.*:cheers:


*The Summer Palace*

By joegwolf








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5513461900/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5512840027/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5513461748/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5513461644/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5512865715/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5512874325/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5512874445/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5512792271/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5512788471/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5512778123/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5513354440/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5513349666/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joegwolf/5513349294/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

^^ Is this summer palace a rebuild of the old summer palace, or totally different palace?


----------



## dimitrizacarii

OMG! AMAZING!


----------



## little universe

^^ ^^Thanks!



èđđeůx;74085776 said:


> ^^ Is this summer palace a rebuild of the old summer palace, or totally different palace?


The answer is: *they are totally different, but they are almost neighbouring to each other, there is Tsinghua University's main campus in between them*
Check out them seperately in wikipedia:
*The Summer Palace*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Summer_Palace
*The Old Summer Palace*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Summer_Palace

*Both of them* were *severely damaged* by the *British and French troops* during the *Second Opium War (year 1860)*. *The former one* was *largely repaired* after the war, while *the later one*, due to the much bigger scale of the construction works, the *former Qing Government* *was never able to rebuild it*(cs the dynasty itself was likely to fall at that time). *The old summer palace(or Yuanming Yuan in Chinese)*was truely a masterpiece of *Imperial Garden Design* through all our human history. *The restored Summer Palace(or Yihe Yuan in Chinese)* however is less glorious than the old summer palace, is still regarded as a impressive landmark, isn't it? And it was listed as one of the *World's Heritage Sites* since *1998*. :cheers:



Attached with the images of *The Ruined Site of Old Summer Palace*, all we can see today are mainly those relics. *
The Chinese government decided to keep the ruined site as is to teach future generations about the consequences of being dominated by foreign powers during the late 19th century and early 20th century*.
By Drnantu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drnantu/393785324/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By Stephankarg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephankarg/1313387422/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephankarg/1336062092/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephankarg/1313385398/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephankarg/1335178037/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

Amazing thread, keep posting ancient architecture of Beijing :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*^^ Thanks, will post more later*


*Beijing in Black and White*
By d.waiting








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5522242341/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5522240997/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5522240677/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5522735108/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5522145345/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5522735934/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5522735612/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5522733840/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5516485672/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5516484878/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5515894423/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5514326445/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5514325207/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5514361277/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5516431424/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5516431184/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5514956584/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-eye-image/5514956232/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Birds-Eye view of Chaoyang District *
By ArchiTeam








http://www.flickr.com/photos/architeam/5104607485/sizes/l/in/set-72157625092803093/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing in Black and White 2*

By rolight








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4907507309/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4907510813/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4907513977/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4908153106/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4907520397/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4919659211/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4920368566/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4907500971/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4907504507/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4907562463/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing in Black and White 3*
by rolight








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4920243932/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4907525147/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4919649487/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4920272326/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4931419633/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4931405813/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/4932026210/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

little universe said:


>


This building, wow. Unique indeed.


----------



## bonivison

www.beijingupdates.com by me:lol:


----------



## little universe

*^^ Well done, bonivison!*


*


èđđeůx;74351215 said:



This building, wow. Unique indeed.

Click to expand...

That's Shangdu SOHO, By SOHO China, the local developer has lots of cool projects all over Beijing, and they start entering the Shanghai market as well.*
:cheers:



By Stephankarg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephankarg/1472156158/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephankarg/1472156156/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By ohmytrip








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohmytrip/5522668109/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By keeptouch

*Beijing Oriental Plaza at Wangfujing*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keeptouch/5532550274/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Beijing Capital Airport Terminal 3, one of the biggest Airport Terminals in the world*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keeptouch/5532751342/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keeptouch/5532147835/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Beijing Subway, the country's second biggest metro system after Shanghai, with the length of over 330km, and is still expanding*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keeptouch/5531952545/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keeptouch/5532540226/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Beijing CBD's Guomao Area*
By Jake Li








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5533746104/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5533150109/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

little universe said:


> *
> That's Shangdu SOHO, By SOHO China, the local developer has lots of cool projects all over Beijing, and they start entering the Shanghai market as well.*
> :cheers:


SOHO China has definitely made a name for itself. I like their Galaxy SOHO project, and Chaowai SOHO too. 








- xiaming








- Jamie Barras


----------



## little universe

*^^ Very Nice Chaowai SOHO photoes. Thanks!*^^



From http://www.photofans.cn/forum website By 排空
*"The Place" Shopping Centre with its Giant Screen at Chaoyang District*








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=296686








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=296687








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=296688








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=296689








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=296691








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=296701








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=296700








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=296716








http://www.photofans.cn/album/showpic.php?year=2008&picid=296717








http://www.photofans.cn/uploads2008/04/userid56379time20080424060802at95.jpg


----------



## little universe

By Beschty

*Beijing Chaoyang CBD*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/4923339633/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/4951051393/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/4995686191/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5001488372/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5001495206/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5000868653/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*INTIME-LOTTE Department Store at Wangfujing Street*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/4923332603/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## oliver999

great shots!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenwen

nice set,Beijing is a monsterous city


----------



## little universe

*Beijing, the City & the People (1)*

By rastaschas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5485565251/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By fanisty








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5476158059/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5476159817/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5476161345/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Laws0n(busy)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/2783704149/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Movie Watchr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5466751175/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By U5M5 ONE








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5080798011/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5542841813/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5539843905/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5433981378/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5433254251/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5431362520/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5428220714/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5431286152/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5428369702/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5428255624/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5088898088/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing, the City & the People (2)*

By Christopher Cherry








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elephantonabicycle/5524944976/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elephantonabicycle/5438571974/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elephantonabicycle/5436123685/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elephantonabicycle/5246055617/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By funkymonk2000








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funkymonk2000/5453307961/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funkymonk2000/5461554037/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funkymonk2000/5453307965/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By ShureVan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shurevan/5531514165/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shurevan/5532099428/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Shi Yu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5278841883/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Clément Guillaume








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clementguillaume/5526098981/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clementguillaume/5526103623/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By antoine persyn








http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoinep/5470729319/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## steppenwolf

Capital of the world's second biggest economy- Certainly looks the part. Very beautiful with a good mix of architecture from every era. 

I hope some of the interesting and more fragile buildings survive - the tatty warehouses, small houses, alley ways, old characterful streets - survive as the rest on the city, its scale and contrasts, can only be fully appreciated in their context.


----------



## eddeux

nice post little universe. 


little universe said:


> *Beijing, the City & the People (1)*
> 
> 
> By U5M5 ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/u5m5one/5080798011/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The only case where freezin your nuts off is worth it.


----------



## little universe

*^^ ^^ Indeed! Lots of lovely nuts in Beijing. :cheers1:*



steppenwolf said:


> Capital of the world's second biggest economy- Certainly looks the part. Very beautiful with a good mix of architecture from every era.
> 
> I hope some of the interesting and more fragile buildings survive - the tatty warehouses, small houses, alley ways, old characterful streets - survive as the rest on the city, its scale and contrasts, can only be fully appreciated in their context.


*^^ Thanks. Beijing these days is a city looking forward to the future and at the same time cherishes its own glorious history. It served as the Capital City of three mighty Empires for more than 800 years, like no other East Asian Cities.*



By Karnevil
*the Forbidden City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/karnevil/5533635254/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By RobertDouglas
*the Bell Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robbibobbi/5552080864/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By photographer du
*Looking at The Chairman Mao Memorial Hall and the Monument to the People's Heroes from an Old City Gate *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/duxuefeng/5328726882/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*the ruined Old Summer Palace Site, it was destroyed by British and French troops during the Second Opium War. *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/duxuefeng/5506396683/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Chaoyang CBD*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/duxuefeng/5547343648/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/duxuefeng/5546209925/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By rastaschas

*Inside Forbidden City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5550427832/sizes/l/in/photostream/


By Lucie's Photography / www.luciedebelkova.com
*What colour is Beijing's Night?*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/5080994896/sizes/l/in/set-72157625181588890/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/5307777982/sizes/l/in/set-72157625181588890/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/5268897333/sizes/l/in/set-72157625181588890/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/5255414372/sizes/l/in/set-72157625181588890/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/5264645874/sizes/l/in/set-72157625181588890/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/5547495442/sizes/l/in/set-72157625181588890/


----------



## Koobideh

Lovely city. Nice new interesting buildings.

I think they should also build up using some traditional Chinese architecture as well. It's sexy when a city has ultra modern buildings next to traditional and old style buildings.


----------



## Kenwen

Koobideh said:


> Lovely city. Nice new interesting buildings.
> 
> I think they should also build up using some traditional Chinese architecture as well. It's sexy when a city has ultra modern buildings next to traditional and old style buildings.


yea!!!absolutely,I wish beijing build more buildings that design from traditional chinese style,just like the row of department store along the ChangAn street.


----------



## CoCoMilk

Beijing is sexy


----------



## eddeux

CoCoMilk said:


> Beijing is sexy


Sexy Beijing~aahhhhhhhh that's actually a tv show.:lol:


----------



## little universe

By SamOphoto2011








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samophoto2011/5553632149/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samophoto2011/5554216124/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Mark Skerbinek








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skerbinek/5560089929/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By Beninoz

*Beijing During the Earth Hour when Lights on and off.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaowai/5564017618/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaowai/5564016534/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaowai/5564012398/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaowai/5563438061/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By kirkario

*Lost in Beijing Colours (1)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5561109058/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5555157514/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5549899218/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5531575964/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5525811960/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5514273005/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5508435739/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5400163806/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5505887140/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5455088605/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5395013435/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5276612196/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5265037353/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5248050126/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5235898171/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5063315445/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5059056208/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5063315597/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5040151101/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5033374680/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By kirkario

*Lost in Beijing Colours (2)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4966370970/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/5113069952/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4993048422/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4984860295/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4976226911/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4947204354/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4908619459/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4759194506/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4750199249/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4756450266/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4753298321/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4553803921/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4519816533/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4172924949/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4458921863/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4171746560/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4423294859/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4129915253/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4369584203/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkario/4461002593/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

Beijing has more to it than meets the eye...(-_^)


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from Beijing, once again :cheers:


----------



## phugiay

Is Beijing that cold at this time?


----------



## oliver999

phugiay said:


> Is Beijing that cold at this time?


beijing is very cold in winter,a little warmer than moscow.


----------



## little universe

èđđeůx;75284053 said:


> Beijing has more to it than meets the eye...(-_^)


^^
*You should fully open both of yr eyes, not just (-_^), , kidding!*



phugiay said:


> Is Beijing that cold at this time?


^^
*It's Middle Spring in Beijing, should be warm...just checked from the web site, sunny day 6 to 20 degrees for today(Monday)*


By dolmansaxlil 
*Forbidden City Guardian Lion*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dolmansaxlil/5568711551/sizes/l/in/photostream/
*Forbidden City Building Details*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dolmansaxlil/5568725761/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Daily Travel Photos .::. Pius Lee
*Forbidden City Sunrise*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dailytravelphotos/5566128409/sizes/l/in/photostream/
*Forbidden City Porticos*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dailytravelphotos/5570154934/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By RTz13
*Within the Forbidden City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rtz13/5570979294/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rtz13/5570375041/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Alvaro Latvala
*Typical perspective view of Forbidden City's Central Area*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5580011148/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By UndistinguishedGentleman
*Unusual view of the Forbidden City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/undistinguishedgentleman/5516760918/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By nico3d

* Jianwai SOHO at Chaoyang CBD *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasmarino/5566874494/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*CCTV Tower at Chaoyang CBD area*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasmarino/5566292243/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By ototrav
*Chaoyang CBD*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fototrav/5584008086/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fototrav/5477545791/sizes/z/in/photostream/
*Grand National Theatre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fototrav/5558243375/sizes/z/in/photostream/
*the Birds' Nest, or National Stadium *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fototrav/5519040501/sizes/z/in/photostream/
*the Water Cube, or National Aquatic Center *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fototrav/5505822337/sizes/z/in/photostream/

By patrickbseattle
*Yintai Center at Chaoyang CBD *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickb/5570519824/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By RTz13
*Beijing Capital Airport Terminal 3 *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rtz13/4931005593/sizes/l/in/set-72157624316742357/

*Chaowai Area at Chaoyang District *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rtz13/5571058084/sizes/l/in/photostream/

* 3.3 Plaza, Sanlitun, Chaoyang District *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rtz13/5053039913/sizes/l/in/set-72157624316742357/

* Dongdan, Dongcheng District *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rtz13/4988777097/sizes/l/in/set-72157624316742357/

* Sanlitun SOHO, Sanlitun *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rtz13/4986206656/sizes/l/in/set-72157624316742357/

* Oriental Plaza at Wangfujing, Dongcheng District *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rtz13/5571289978/sizes/l/in/set-72157624316742357/

*Facade Details of a Cool Hotel Building at Chaoyangmen, Chaoyang District *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rtz13/5571138506/sizes/l/in/set-72157624316742357/


----------



## eddeux

little universe said:


> ^^
> *You should fully open both of yr eyes, not just (-_^), , kidding!*


*Beijing more than meets the eye *








better? 



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fototrav/5519040501/sizes/z/in/photostream/


I heard the Bird's Nest is having a shopping center and hotel?) added to it to increase tourist traffic....


----------



## little universe

èđđeůx;75490259 said:


> I heard the Bird's Nest is having a shopping center and hotel?) added to it to increase tourist traffic....


*^^Quite Possible! When it comes to economical profits, Chinese people always make most of it...:lol:...i'm sure u have painful experiences bargaining with Chinese Shopkeepers*

*Here are some bonus for u, enjoying some more of yr favourite Bird's Nest*

By Rolight








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/5195416070/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/5194821497/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/5194825405/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/5194829793/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/5194811387/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/5195398788/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/5195394946/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/5195314330/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/5195391980/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandorodriguezleal/5195321442/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Niujie Mosque, the oldest mosque in Beijing. It was first built in the year 996 and was reconstructed as well as enlarged during the Qing Dynasty.
The Mosque is located in Beijing's Xicheng District, the spiritual centre for the 10,000 Muslims living in the vicinity and it is the biggest and oldest one in Beijing.*

By kevinschoenmakers








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinschoenmakersnl/5591609742/sizes/l/in/set-72157626307802135/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinschoenmakersnl/5591018413/sizes/l/in/set-72157626307802135/

By HitManSnr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hitmansnr/5244406560/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hitmansnr/5246363997/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By thefuton








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thefuton/3901553115/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By atip88








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4940500006/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By MadGrin








http://www.flickr.com/photos/madgrin/5226910033/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/madgrin/5227500080/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Syed Azidi AlBukhary 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/syedazidi/3755352454/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Jez, Rani & Amrita








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezand_rani/1951023810/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*By Jake Li*

*A bit too Beijing, I'm afraid*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5050447567/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5090957453/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5533701432/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5533121563/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5415210455/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5555236089/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5555226773/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5555222099/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5417813319/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5093462218/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5117145921/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5064064974/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5063328573/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5063549979/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5128048203/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5128055935/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5089967760/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5092827405/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5085789713/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5085767981/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5096612820/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4705204774/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5526159662/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5526157922/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5525563653/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5525563103/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/4705200440/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5533123507/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5078404392/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5533698846/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5352050612/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5051078440/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5567826219/sizes/l/in/set-72157625050131753/



By dhelling01
* This Week, Bob Dylan had his first ever concert in China, at Beijing Workers' Gymnasium. This is a local weekly magazine featured Bob Dylan on its latest cover.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dhelling01/5600235298/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Once upon a Time Beijing was Blue and Grey*

By natthayuD

*The summer Palace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5541737645/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5591712787/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Peking University*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5579575384/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5579558460/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5570697702/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5549321793/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5529107466/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5525472197/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Xidan Shopping Area, Xicheng District*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5569191457/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*New CCTV Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5560926120/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding_jia_ming/5560350161/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By Perry_YU









http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5594889399/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5594973341/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595474552/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595474178/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595474376/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5594888587/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595473370/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595557584/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5594974265/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5594974831/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595559250/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595558436/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595472758/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595472490/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perry-yu/5595558234/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Contrast, Old vs New*

By recordcx








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinapressphoto/5651149763/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By photographer du








http://www.flickr.com/photos/duxuefeng/5598128749/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Richard Gould








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardgould/5613618252/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Beschty








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5590220360/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Amardeep Singh, Singapore








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amardeepsinghsingapore/5615431043/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amardeepsinghsingapore/5615431121/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*A Commercial Complex in Xizhimen Area*

By helen sotiriadis









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/2357341151/sizes/l/in/set-72157604226534956/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/2358189026/sizes/l/in/set-72157604226534956/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/2357361251/sizes/l/in/set-72157604226534956/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/2358222086/sizes/l/in/set-72157604226534956/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/2358238536/sizes/l/in/set-72157604226534956/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/2358243104/sizes/l/in/set-72157604226534956/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/2358198160/sizes/l/in/set-72157604226534956/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/2357367301/sizes/l/in/set-72157604226534956/


----------



## General Huo

http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/527/5274751.html

by adonis_415 @ Feeyo


----------



## little universe

*^^Very Impressive Bird's views of Beijing, such a big sprawl! Well Done General Huo!*



*Tian'an Men Square, the world's biggest city square!*

*The Tian'an Men Gate, the square named after it. The gate was the entry of the ancient Imperial City in inner Core Old Beijing*

By helen sotiriadis








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/5501791981/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By dayandnight2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5592272274/sizes/l/in/photostream/
By Yi Lin Hu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yilinhu/5615429998/sizes/l/in/photostream/
By Geoff Wise








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoffwise/5625199399/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoffwise/5625199857/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Tian'an Men Square Panorama from the Qianmen Gate*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoffwise/5625181513/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By D200-Paul
*Tian'an Men Square Panorama from the Tian'an Men Gate*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikonpaul/5578563268/sizes/o/in/photostream/

*the Great Hall of the People at Tiananmen Square*
By dolmansaxlil 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dolmansaxlil/5568716151/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Oskar Törnqvist








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ixox/5657947789/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By kix_r








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kix_r/5599894386/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Abelio
*the National Museum at Tiananmen Square with a row of School Kids*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abelio/5594775640/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Peter Emmett
*Chairman Mao's Mausoleum & the Munument to the People's Heros at Tiananmen Square*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmettsinasia/5623395701/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Botswana

Great pictures. Beijing is one of the cities I want to visit the most. You could probably spend a month there and not see everything.


----------



## little universe

^^*Yeah. You have to spend at least a month in Beijing, too many attractions to see...*:cheers:



*Beijing Chaoyang CBD*

By ShiYiFei － 史逸飞








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5644834580/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5646849784/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5644648593/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By 天下皆知美之为美








http://www.flickr.com/photos/changwanjia/5646107976/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/changwanjia/5645464543/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By mobygsw








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mobygsw/5630372937/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Qianmen Avenue*
By 星翼








http://www.flickr.com/photos/star_trooper/5652604555/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Shichahai in Snow*
By 家有肥猫








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kang0521/5637905276/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Dazzling Sanlitun Village*
By marlosch








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5589970934/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Beijing South Railway Station*
By Abe Y








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5629250057/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Beijing Capital Airport Terminal 3*
By dayandnight2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/day-and-night-shots/5605625524/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Doors *

By maltman23








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maltman23/5663153807/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maltman23/5663726502/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maltman23/5665050585/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By SillyMonkeyPhoto








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sillymonkeyphoto/5325224594/sizes/l/in/set-72157625623529733/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sillymonkeyphoto/5432143928/sizes/l/in/set-72157625623529733/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sillymonkeyphoto/5470235902/sizes/l/in/set-72157625623529733/


----------



## little universe

By michaelhebb








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5672754811/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5681787634/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5673358348/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5672782285/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5672796177/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5672786335/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5673355704/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5672784661/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5673348672/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5673345818/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5672776877/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5673341654/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5672767871/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5672778279/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5672781311/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Living: Apartment Blocks*

By Alfons Pettersson








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfonspettersson/5761136507/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Mark Griffith








http://www.flickr.com/photos/niffgurd/5659393142/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/niffgurd/5481854890/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/niffgurd/5488938698/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/niffgurd/5491246389/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By keso








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keso/393146526/sizes/o/in/photostream/

By Beschty








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5742519597/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5742505659/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Kyle Taylor, Dream It. Do It. World Tour








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyletaylor/5770310261/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By picturenarrative








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picturenarrative/5077736259/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picturenarrative/5073837542/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picturenarrative/5077722183/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picturenarrative/5075292926/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By monsternunu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/monsternunu/4916243930/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/monsternunu/4915513683/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

some of them, apartment blocks, look like little towns in one big city...


----------



## CoCoMilk

Bravo! nice photos  those apartment blocks looks niceeee


----------



## SimFox

Some more of "living appartments" in BJ:










and to put it all in perspective:



















PS
as per photo copyright policy, those are by me


----------



## little universe

*^^ Those are the former royal apartment blocks, very nice though! :lol:*



*Beijing Architectural Details*

*By batspectra*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5722364012/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5722364004/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5722340828/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5722329618/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5745111968/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5706129455/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5695590575/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5695273751/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5695276699/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5679462990/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batspectra/5679462986/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SimFox

It's interesting to see how ROC had chosen Temple of Heave blue tiles for roofs as it's own "official" style Dr Sun's mausoleum in NJ, Chang's in Taipei come to mind, few other buildings in NJ


----------



## Kenwen

cuz yellow tile is exclusive for the use of emperor,blue tile is more like universal


----------



## little universe

By Stuck in Customs









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5598366402/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5793249721/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5737015731/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5217391925/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5109789366/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5772570123/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5690323770/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5742126404/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5482444164/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5444654200/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5597795897/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5495937819/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5069047950/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Zhongguancun High-Tech Park*

*By [email protected]*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nomadyc/5784729308/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nomadyc/5784735100/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nomadyc/5784734160/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*By Wherever I Roam*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/5741251041/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/5745256434/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/5756281467/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/5760252288/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/5763399548/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/5769230203/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/5779165050/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/5772831656/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/5766386484/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing Neighbourhoods*

By dominicgs








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dominicgs/5692517209/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Wherever I Roam








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/5784202987/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By superely








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elyzanni/5810534344/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Tom Baylis








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tombaylis/5776723178/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By samieer








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samie_wei/5765134525/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samie_wei/5765134347/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By Melan Jerome photographe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanjerome/5792430543/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanjerome/5792431963/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanjerome/5792428993/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanjerome/5792428557/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanjerome/5792989666/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*By SinoLaZ*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5664805518/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5753941699/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5659999251/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5757987101/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5709260075/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5733736010/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5653279121/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5771418962/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5781979946/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5789566302/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By kristianhepworth









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristianhepworth/5805382203/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristianhepworth/5804979125/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristianhepworth/5805518091/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristianhepworth/5806069920/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristianhepworth/5805964416/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*By frandecastroarte*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frandecastroarte/5808696603/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frandecastroarte/5809259800/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frandecastroarte/5805121830/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frandecastroarte/5805121160/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frandecastroarte/5805121588/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By nikii_xia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5821134518/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5820618180/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5716560985/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5807523423/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5808087280/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5717123504/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5801774317/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5797796079/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5797788761/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5794565165/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5794533637/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734543610/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734519740/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5809774627/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5810174380/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5797785879/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5810107072/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## henry hill

These some pictures look like stills from SF movie. Amazing. :drool:


----------



## little universe

*Beijing 798 Art Zone, converted from an old military factory*

By baobaochen26









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832380856/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832382558/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831830331/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832380456/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831830697/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832383746/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831833285/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832384990/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831834259/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832385996/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832385698/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing 798 Art Zone, converted from an old military factory*

By baobaochen26









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832400504/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832400120/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831835149/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832399444/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831847807/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831847331/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831846907/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831846511/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831835449/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832399730/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5831846021/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_wang/5832386906/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## CoCoMilk

Dazzle night @ChangAn Street, Beijing by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr


"Small Potala Palace" @Chengde,Hebei Prov. China by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr


鸡鸣驿 at cold Winter by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By durr-architect

*The Chinese Museum of Women and Children*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/5833508101/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/5833512839/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/5833509205/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/5833511137/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*the Forbidden City*

By 紫禁城的黃昏


[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_91541601 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_96591606 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_70331580 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_66291576 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_62251572 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_73361583 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_69321579 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_86491596 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_97601607 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_67301577 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_94571604 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_89521599 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_87501597 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_98611608 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_81441591 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_79421589 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_84471594 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_93561603 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_95581605 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_80431590 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_75381585 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_w1161563 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_88511598 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_99621609 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr

[wallcoo.com]_China_Beijing_Imperial_Palace_92551602 by 紫禁城的黃昏, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful photos!


----------



## aljuarez

Great work, LittleUniverse! (love your nick, too!)


----------



## cmoonflyer




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed those recent photos of Beijing are really great


----------



## little universe

^^^^ *Thanks for sharing those wonderful photoes, cmoonflyer!*




2011 05 Beijing - 208 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

2011 05 Beijing - 218 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

2011 05 Beijing - 411 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

2011 05 Beijing - 195 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

2011 05 Beijing - 268 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

2011 05 Beijing - 130 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

2011 05 Beijing - 407 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

2011 05 Beijing - 496 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

2011 05 Beijing - 450 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

2011 05 Beijing - 083 by Arnaud999, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing TV Tower*


cctv tower by Li Ang, on Flickr

CCTV tower by Li Ang, on Flickr

Beijing cctv tower by Li Ang, on Flickr

Beijing cctv tower by Li Ang, on Flickr

Beijing cctv tower by Li Ang, on Flickr

Beijing cctv tower by Li Ang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By mychine.net
http://mychine.net/

*The newly refurbished National Museum of China*


----------



## little universe

By mychine.net
http://mychine.net/





























*The abandoned Old Beijing Shougang Steel Company Site, its factory is now relocating in Caofeidian, Tangshan City, 200km east of Beijing.*


----------



## khoojyh

Will visit for second time.

i like Beijing. thank you


----------



## little universe

^^ You Are Welcome 



Gargoyles @ Forbidden City by kcchoy60, on Flickr

Forbidden city, Beijing by kcchoy60, on Flickr

Bird's Nest, Beijing's Olympic Stadium by kcchoy60, on Flickr

Pondering @ the National Olympic Stadium by kcchoy60, on Flickr

Tianamen Gate, Beijing by kcchoy60, on Flickr

Sunrise @ Beijing by kcchoy60, on Flickr

 Chang'an Avenue Beijing by kcchoy60, on Flickr

Morning sun over Forbidden City Beijing by kcchoy60, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

China snaps by 문선이와 병욱이의 추억방, on Flickr

China snaps by 문선이와 병욱이의 추억방, on Flickr

China snaps by 문선이와 병욱이의 추억방, on Flickr

China snaps by 문선이와 병욱이의 추억방, on Flickr

China snaps by 문선이와 병욱이의 추억방, on Flickr

China snaps by 문선이와 병욱이의 추억방, on Flickr

China snaps by 문선이와 병욱이의 추억방, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

^^beautiful photos....


----------



## little universe

beijing-2011-CCTV-tower-sunrise by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-financial-district-sunrise by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-guangshou-lu-sunrise by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-sunrise-street-chaoyang-district-02 by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-financial-district-sunrise-from-taxi by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-sunrise-forbidden-city-01 by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-jinshan-dawn-car-restaurant by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-hutong-fashion-electric-scooter by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-hutong-gate-woman-coming-out by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-hutong-bicycle-drum-tower by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-CCTV-tower-sunrise-construction-site by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-financial-district-sunrise-panorama by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-751-factory-wide-angle-panorama-01 by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

beijing-2011-sunset-birdnest-stadium-panorama by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

little universe said:


>


This would've been a better Beijing banner than the one we have today. :/


----------



## little universe

^^


èđđeůx;80407944 said:


> This would've been a better Beijing banner than the one we have today. :/


Yesterday's banner is the skyline of Western part of Beijing, it do look a bit flat. The Photo you quoted is Chaoyang CBD in eastern part of the city.



Changing Times by Wherever I Roam, on Flickr

Window with a View by Wherever I Roam, on Flickr

Cosmic Collision by Wherever I Roam, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Night of Everlasting Spring Pavilion(Coal Hill Park)_景山万春亭夜景 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

西单牌楼(北侧) 北京/Xidan Pailou Gate Beijing by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

西单牌楼(南侧) 北京/Xidan Pailou Gate Beijing by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

神武门夜景(故宫博物院)_Night shot of Gate of Divine Prowess(Forbidden City) by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

后海(前海)30度 Houhai Lake 30 celsius today by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

京广中心 (新世界酒店) 昔日北京最高建筑 Jingguang Centre (New World Hotel Beijing) by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Beijing WFC-World Financial Centre 北京环球金融中心 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

北京中央商务区 东三环 金台夕照 财富中心-国贸地区夜景 CBD Beijing by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Forbidden City by Subu-yan, on Flickr

Longtan Park by Subu-yan, on Flickr

Untitled by Olhar Spinola, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

故宫 by bluetrayne, on Flickr

IR09 by bluetrayne, on Flickr

IR07 by bluetrayne, on Flickr

CCTV HQ by bluetrayne, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk

*Streets of Beijing is so beautiful......*


Dazzle night @ChangAn Street, Beijing by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

watch over by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

watch over by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

watching free world by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

rhythm of architecture by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

colorful palace by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

the forbidden city of china by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

rhythm of architecture by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

ancient and modern architecture by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

have a relax by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

in the royal palace by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

fire tank  by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

huge square of forbidden city by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

the long history pass by by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

the long history pass by by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

architecture=music  by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

prue faith is outside palace  by luzhouzjy, on Flickr

modern city grow up from ancient one by luzhouzjy, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Trains & Beijing South Station*


37 by ANR2008, on Flickr

36 by ANR2008, on Flickr

19 by ANR2008, on Flickr

06 by ANR2008, on Flickr

18 by ANR2008, on Flickr

17 by ANR2008, on Flickr

Beijing South Railway Station by ANR2008, on Flickr

Beijing South Railway Station by ANR2008, on Flickr

Beijing South Railway Station by ANR2008, on Flickr

Beijing South Railway Station by ANR2008, on Flickr


----------



## MadeInRio

Monumental city! Wow


----------



## oliver999

beijing south station is so big!


----------



## eddeux

^^beautiful, ain't it?


----------



## little universe

Temple of Heaven by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr

Ming Tomb - Beijing by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr

Just another ordinately day in Beijing by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr

Beijing Airport, Terminal 3 by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr

Sanlitun_20101215_1412 by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr

@Solana shopping mall_20110327 by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

IMG_7885 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_7894 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_7901 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_7935 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_7942 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_7944 by samsamie, on Flickr

619108 by samsamie, on Flickr

619100 by samsamie, on Flickr

619152 by samsamie, on Flickr

619061 by samsamie, on Flickr

619063 by samsamie, on Flickr

619053 by samsamie, on Flickr

619067 by samsamie, on Flickr

619096 by samsamie, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

619121 by samsamie, on Flickr

619126 by samsamie, on Flickr

619130 by samsamie, on Flickr

619131 by samsamie, on Flickr

619136 by samsamie, on Flickr

619135 by samsamie, on Flickr

619144 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8071 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8080 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8081 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8083 by samsamie, on Flickr


----------



## cmoonflyer

Subway ...


----------



## little universe

IMG_8271 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8481 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8317 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8320 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8313 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8305 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8331 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8332 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8336 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8337 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8339 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8340 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8341 by samsamie, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

IMG_8348 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8353 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8226 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8625 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8626 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8624 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8630 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8639 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8635 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8607 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8605 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8600 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8642 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8654 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8655 by samsamie, on Flickr

IMG_8666 by samsamie, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

wanfujing by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

ibm  by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

nido 05 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

water cube 01 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

National Museum of China by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

Zhì chéngpǐn 03 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

Zhì chéngpǐn 04 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

confusion by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

comunications tower by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

Wukesong Arena 01 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

crystal 01 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

crystal 01 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

CCTV 02 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

gù gong by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

beijing skyline by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By 糖搏虎 from Gaoloumi.com
http://www.gaoloumi.com

*Beijing Chaoyang CBD Area*


----------



## Chadoh25

Amazing photos!


----------



## little universe

*The National Museum of China*


Beijing-1223 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

Beijing-1221 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

Beijing-1176 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

Beijing-1145 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

Beijing-1140 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

Beijing-1138 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

Beijing-1123 by Julyinireland, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

National Centre for the Performing Arts 國家大劇院 by jyunyuan, on Flickr

Beijing National Stadium 鳥巢 by jyunyuan, on Flickr


By worldomonation








http://www.flickr.com/photos/worldomonation/5923788601/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/worldomonation/5926926136/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Summer Palace View 02 by Marcweizer, on Flickr

Summer Palace View 01 by Marcweizer, on Flickr

Summer Palace View 04 by Marcweizer, on Flickr

Summer Palace | Beijing. by Jeghi, on Flickr

Summer Palace View 03 by Marcweizer, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Lama Temple Beijing by Fortune Twinkie, on Flickr

Beihai Park Beijing by Fortune Twinkie, on Flickr

Beijing 2011 by clumsylady, on Flickr

A Day Trip for Kids by mgtelu, on Flickr

Jump by Connor Mcleod, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By leifhp









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leif_petersen/5938466721/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Panorámica Templo del Cielo, Beijing by Enrique Garcia Polo, on Flickr

Panorámica Ciudad Prohibida, Beijing by Enrique Garcia Polo, on Flickr

Big roads in Beijing by Jan Strachovsky, on Flickr

西海 by Mark Griffith, on Flickr

Days Like These by Mark Griffith, on Flickr

Capital Mansion & North Beijing 京城大厦及北京北部 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

View of North Beijing from China World 3 国贸三期高处看北京城北部 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Great Beijing Night 夏夜北京 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Beijing by Jack Guo1, on Flickr

Galaxy SOHO 银河SOHO北京 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Galaxy SOHO 银河SOHO北京 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Galaxy SOHO 银河SOHO北京 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

SOHO New Town Compound Beijing 北京SOHO现代城 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

The Gate of Supreme Harmony by natthayuD, on Flickr

Boya Pagoda, Weiming Lake, Peking University by natthayuD, on Flickr

Twilight at Weiming Lake, Peking University by natthayuD, on Flickr

The Bird Nest by natthayuD, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Beijing - Forbiden City by Exposures (www.exposures.nl), on Flickr

Beijing by Exposures (www.exposures.nl), on Flickr

Beijing - Riksja "Siesta" by Exposures (www.exposures.nl), on Flickr

Beijing - Tiananmen by Exposures (www.exposures.nl), on Flickr

Beijing - Great Wall Simatai by Exposures (www.exposures.nl), on Flickr

Beijing -Beijing Olympic Birdsnest (China) - Herzog & de Meuron & Ai Weiwei by Exposures (www.exposures.nl), on Flickr

Beijing - Beijing Olympic Watercube (China) - PTW Architects by Exposures (www.exposures.nl), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By PhotoDG








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photodg/5947316116/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photodg/5946806701/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photodg/5948909847/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photodg/5948917589/sizes/l/in/photostream/


China - Qianmen in Beijing, HDR by Lucas L. Brasil, on Flickr

tian an men.1 by Kalvin's, on Flickr

tian an men.2 by Kalvin's, on Flickr

Beijing-162 by alb3rtpics, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Sunset Street by ML_Duong, on Flickr

Beijing Morning by Shi Yu, on Flickr

Lightening in Beijing Centre Business District (CBD) by Shi Yu, on Flickr

Beijing Night Lightening Sky  by Shi Yu, on Flickr

Beijing Night Lightening Sky  by Shi Yu, on Flickr

Lightning storm over Beijing by marcusuke, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Grand Theater of Beijing  by Shi Yu, on Flickr

Grand Theater of Beijing  by Shi Yu, on Flickr

China National Grand Theater  by Shi Yu, on Flickr

the egg.1 by Kalvin's, on Flickr

the egg.2 by Kalvin's, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Beijing Dusk by chingwa, on Flickr

IMG_6813_100G_Summer Palace by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_6768_100G_Summer Palace by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_6790_100G_Summer Palace by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_6834_100G_Summer Palace by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_8109_100G_Summer Palace by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_7460_100G_Summer Palace by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_8610_100G_TheSummerPalace067 by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_8432_100G_TheSummerPalace064 by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_7984_100G_Summer Palace by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_8001_100G_Summer Palace by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_7364_100G_Summer Palace by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_7332_100G_Summer Palace by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_8598_100G_TheSummerPalace066 by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_7156_100G_ZhongShan Park by designerliyi, on Flickr

IMG_7140_100G_ZhongShan Park by designerliyi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

20110721-Free Sky Forbidden City by Furjio, on Flickr

Beijing rises behind the Seventeen-arch Bridge by onwatersedge, on Flickr

A view from Longevity Hill by onwatersedge, on Flickr

Little Butterfly (ready to fly) by onwatersedge, on Flickr

By cisca zarmansyah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5939183061/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Mozilla China








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mozillachina/5964019662/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mozillachina/5963456195/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mozillachina/5963207265/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

mobile him by apatony1, on Flickr

_DSC7332 by durr-architect, on Flickr

_DSC8323 by durr-architect, on Flickr

_DSC7704 by durr-architect, on Flickr

_DSC7344 by durr-architect, on Flickr

_DSC8371 by durr-architect, on Flickr

blue building by apatony1, on Flickr

Sanlitun Village, Beijing  by apatony1, on Flickr

_DSC7557 by durr-architect, on Flickr

_DSC7426 by durr-architect, on Flickr

_DSC7441 by durr-architect, on Flickr

_DSC7431 by durr-architect, on Flickr

_DSC7433 by durr-architect, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

_DSC8123 by durr-architect, on Flickr

IMGP1326 by nimdok, on Flickr

IMGP1351 by nimdok, on Flickr

IMGP1348 by nimdok, on Flickr

IMGP1349 by nimdok, on Flickr

IMGP1350 by nimdok, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Giant Transformer Autobots Invade China by asia blues, on Flickr

Beijing - Sony Ericsson building in Chaoyang district by Beschty, on Flickr

By JeroPS








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5975254627/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Xizhimen by abjam77, on Flickr


----------



## skykings

Before each manicure, I used essie nail polish cheap’s base coat. I noticed that it dried quickly which was great, but as it was a base coat I can’t honestly say that I noticed too much else about it.

Buying used wetsuits on such sites as longchamp outlet and other folks is also a great way to conserve big money. There are several people who consider up the sport of scuba diving and then get rid of curiosity after just a few dives. The scuba gear they bought, nevertheless, is nevertheless in fantastic form. Numerous of these people place their gear up for sale on cheap longchamp online for substantially significantly less than what they at first paid. When you see lightly utilized gear this kind of as this, jump on it. You can typically get scuba gear for just a fraction of its unique price like this.


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital Airport Terminal 3*

By Christian － 史逸飞









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5980759756/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5977362747/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5977362587/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5977924720/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5977362019/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5977361871/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By Excel Beijing









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5986457405/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5987016044/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5987016004/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5986457087/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982367439/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982366995/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982366857/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982366823/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982366377/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982366301/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982366121/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982365959/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982365903/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982365529/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982365481/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982926630/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982364793/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982926268/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By 尊龙丹心 from Gaoloumi Website
http://www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

Summer Palace, Beijing by LyndylooJ, on Flickr

DSC03988_RESIZE by MiaoVision, on Flickr

DSC00828_RESIZE by MiaoVision, on Flickr

IMG_0101_RESIZE by MiaoVision, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Tiananmen Square, Beijing by ntalka, on Flickr

Tiananmen Square, Beijing by ntalka, on Flickr

Zhengyangmen Tower in Qianmen - Beijing by Mule67, on Flickr

IMG_8079 by Darth_Panda, on Flickr

IMG_8085 by Darth_Panda, on Flickr


----------



## bonivison

I love those people photographs very much
those bird views are amazing too


----------



## little universe

*Cute Beijing Kids*


IMG_9686 by 魏三米ya, on Flickr

710087 by 魏三米ya, on Flickr

daddy & son. by 魏三米ya, on Flickr

710016 by 魏三米ya, on Flickr

000009 by 魏三米ya, on Flickr

77036 by 魏三米ya, on Flickr

IMG_8834 by 魏三米ya, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By 麻小蚁









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6000564321/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6000564071/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6003444047/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6003965862/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6003418015/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Forbidden City by pixlc, on Flickr

Beijing by pixlc, on Flickr

12th Floor View by Julien Raaffin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By sujinyan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6010622119/sizes/l/in/set-72157627360617986/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6011183806/sizes/l/in/set-72157627360617986/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6011177390/sizes/l/in/set-72157627360617986/








http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/6011183806_572b5e990a_b.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6010633157/sizes/l/in/set-72157627360617986/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6011187420/sizes/l/in/set-72157627360617986/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6010637895/sizes/l/in/set-72157627360617986/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6011186886/sizes/l/in/set-72157627360617986/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6010638417/sizes/l/in/set-72157627360617986/


----------



## christos-greece

Simply awesome and very nice :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Skylines*

By Gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

Door to the Forbidden city by pixlc, on Flickr

Door detail - Forbidden city by pixlc, on Flickr

Framed by pixlc, on Flickr

Peking duck by pixlc, on Flickr

Dessert by pixlc, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing 798 Art Zone*


peking 798 art area gate by [email protected], on Flickr

peking 798 art area plaza by [email protected], on Flickr

the whole view of peking 798 art area train plaza  by [email protected], on Flickr

peking 798 art area train plaza by [email protected], on Flickr

the transformer of peking 798 art area by [email protected], on Flickr

peking 798 art area 8 by [email protected], on Flickr

peking 798 art area 4 by [email protected], on Flickr

peking 798 art area 3 by [email protected], on Flickr

peking 798 art area 2 by [email protected], on Flickr

peking 798 art area by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing 798 Art Zone*


798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr

798 by Julyinireland, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Houhai Historical Area*


biciclette di Beijing by tya79, on Flickr

tetti Hou Hai 2 by tya79, on Flickr

tetti di Hou Hai by tya79, on Flickr

vagando per Hou Hai by tya79, on Flickr

passeggiate al tramonto 2 by tya79, on Flickr

viuzze di Hou Hoi by tya79, on Flickr

cortili di Beijing 2 by tya79, on Flickr

tramonto sul lago Hou Hai 2 by tya79, on Flickr

lago Hou Hai by tya79, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Prince Gong's Mansion*


Eingang zum Palast von Prinz Gong by loitz79, on Flickr

Palast von Prinz Gong by loitz79, on Flickr

Palast von Prinz Gong by loitz79, on Flickr

Korridor by loitz79, on Flickr

Phönix by loitz79, on Flickr

Brücke by loitz79, on Flickr

Palast von Prinz Gong by loitz79, on Flickr

Baum im Palast von Prinz Gong by loitz79, on Flickr

Palast von Prinz Gong by loitz79, on Flickr

Tor im Palast von Prinz Gong by loitz79, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chaoyang CBD*


P8022258 by inway928, on Flickr

P8022245 by inway928, on Flickr

P8022242 by inway928, on Flickr

P8022237 by inway928, on Flickr

P8022235 by inway928, on Flickr

P8022231 by inway928, on Flickr

P8022222 by inway928, on Flickr

P8022219 by inway928, on Flickr

P8022217 by inway928, on Flickr

P8022202 by inway928, on Flickr

P8022200 by inway928, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Forbidden City North Gate pt-03 by samskylucasky, on Flickr

Forbidden City North Tower pt-03 by samskylucasky, on Flickr

Forbidden City North Tower pt-02 by samskylucasky, on Flickr

Forbidden City North Tower pt-01 by samskylucasky, on Flickr

Forbidden City North Gate pt-02 by samskylucasky, on Flickr

Forbidden City North Gate pt-01 by samskylucasky, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

綠意之門 / 京味生活 / 西海 / 北京 / Peking by [o] Eric's foto [o], on Flickr

依舊賣復古招貼的會賢堂口 / 京味生活 / 後海 / 北京 / Peking by [o] Eric's foto [o], on Flickr

西海 / 京味生活 / 北京 / Peking by [o] Eric's foto [o], on Flickr

By ashley.dasilva








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleydasilva/6036079463/sizes/l/in/photostream/


By cynthiaschuck









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6032872146/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Fundación Barenboim-Said








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barenboimsaid/6033810903/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

P1000061 by Martin C. Smith, on Flickr

The Lama Temple in Beijing by Robert Kendall, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Voice of Volga:Chorus of China National Symphony Orchestra Concert by 舞雩之风, on Flickr

O Fortuna! by 舞雩之风, on Flickr


----------



## Sonyuke

Not bad. Need to keep more traditional culture


----------



## little universe

Beijing:National Centre for the Performing Arts 北京:国家大剧院 by  SKHO, on Flickr

Beijing:National Centre for the Performing Arts 北京:国家大剧院 by  SKHO, on Flickr

By JoMiHo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jomiho/6045015109/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Cool Architectures in Beijing*


5610813820110219171452050_640 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Digital Beijing－-5 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Digital Beijing-8 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Digital Beijing-9 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Digital Beijing-2 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

CAFA Art Museum-1 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

CAFA Art Museum-3 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

CAFA Art Museum-6 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

22院街 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

22院街 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

City Corner by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

City Corner by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

City Corner by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Pearl Club by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

 MOMA by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Songzhuang Art Museum-1 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Songzhuang Art Museum-2 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Songzhuang Art Museum-3 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

天安门 Tiananmen by Kevin.jia, on Flickr

天安门 Tiananmen by Kevin.jia, on Flickr

By nianyi57








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6054855158/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6057744084/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6057744132/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Untitled by picturenarrative, on Flickr

Untitled by picturenarrative, on Flickr

Parc Beijing by kroangelard, on Flickr

Jingshan Park Beijing by kroangelard, on Flickr

Hutong Beijing - Ruelle Pékin by kroangelard, on Flickr

Hutong Beijing - Ruelle Pékin by kroangelard, on Flickr

Forbidden city Beijing by kroangelard, on Flickr

sin nadie by frado76, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

The Forbidden Corner by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

Approaching the Forbidden City by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

Rickshaws at the Drum Tower by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

Shopkeeper in Beijing on Steps by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

Shopping in Beijing by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

The Cyborg Fabrication Plant by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

The PhotoWalk Egg in China by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## lebadinage

I took this picture of Qianmen gate in April 2011. I hope you like it.
Lebadinage








[/url] beijing2011 by Le_badinage, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## little universe

^^ Very nice photo, lebadinage! I like it.



*A panda in Beijing Zoo* 


Lazing on a Winters afternoon by The Mekon, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Autumn*


DSC02721_RESIZE by MiaoVision, on Flickr

DSC02710_RESIZE by MiaoVision, on Flickr

DSC02702_RESIZE by MiaoVision, on Flickr

L9987500 by Jake Ji, on Flickr

L9987511 by Jake Ji, on Flickr

L9987496 by Jake Ji, on Flickr

2011-11-13 15-29-02 by FANG Chen, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Peking University*

By Yeliazar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeliazar/6356518501/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeliazar/6356529045/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeliazar/6356537599/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeliazar/6356507355/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeliazar/6356501373/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By [email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6344089044/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6343339047/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6344096370/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6344096080/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6344095802/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6343347235/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6343346125/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6344093178/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6343339321/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6343336147/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6343341391/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcterry/6344089548/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Zhenjue Temple (Five Pagoda Temple)*

By Huan!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/6361223199/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/6361221365/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/6361223781/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/6361223533/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/6361222001/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/6361220463/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By Huan!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/6334138055/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Zhongguancun High-tech Park*

By Xia Fan Peter









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6349999227/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6350000079/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Aan

beautiful photos


----------



## Kenwen

I like the last photo,it has kinda of ultra modern atmosphere


----------



## Yarik

From http://onedayonephoto.com/


----------



## HiTOPHi

Marvelous! Beijing is simply stunning!

No wonder people say Beijing is the most Chinese and the most modern city in China.

The mix of modern and traditional architectures is nowhere to find in any other cities.


----------



## little universe

By 吕景天









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6423745023/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6423787955/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6423769633/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Dose anybody know what's going on with my Titleblock Form and how to change it back?

I thought it was *U N I Q U E___B E I J I N G* as i first set about a year ago?
At one time i thought this thread was deleted cs i couldn't found it with the title *U N I Q U E___B E I J I N G*.


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Financial Street Area, Xicheng District*


The Westin Beijing Financial Street—Hotel Driveway and Fountain by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The Westin Beijing Financial Street—Plush-Lobby Lounge from Zen Garden by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The Westin Beijing Financial Street—Hotel Exterior with water feature by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The Westin Beijing Financial Street—Precinct and Park by Day by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The Westin Beijing Financial Street—Precinct by Night by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The Westin Beijing Financial Street—Precinct by Night by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Financial Street Area, Xicheng District, West Beijing*


Beijing Financial Street 60 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 55 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 42 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 58 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 47 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 41 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 40 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 29 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 27 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 26 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 19 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 3 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 11 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Beijing Financial Street 8 by David OMalley, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Modern alpinism [Explore] by Jos Kuklewski, on Flickr

Monochromatic harmony [Explore/Front Page] by Jos Kuklewski, on Flickr

The glass catwalk [Explore] by Jos Kuklewski, on Flickr

The Bullet – Lost in Beijing (国家大剧院) by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the great pics from Beijing....unique indeed.:cheers2:


----------



## maxin

Amazing!!


----------



## little universe

^^^^
*You are Welcome!:cheers:*


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Phoenix International Media Center (Hong Kong Based Phoenix TV's new headquater in Beijing).
The Building locates in the southwest corner of Chaoyang Park, Chaoyang District.*

From archdaily.com

*Design Concept*










*Plans*


























*Section*










*3D Renderings*


























*Google Earth Image*










*Prefabricating Steelworks in factory*




















*Under Construction*


----------



## little universe

*CEIBS (China Europe International Business School) Beijing Campus
CEIBS's Main Campus is in Shanghai*

From archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*CEIBS (China Europe International Business School) Beijing Campus
CEIBS's Main Campus is in Shanghai*

From archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

北京奧林匹克公園 (Olympic Green) by KyLoRi, on Flickr


Forbidden City by KyLoRi, on Flickr


天壇 (Temple of Heaven) by KyLoRi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

臥佛寺之同參密藏牌坊 by Mute-L, on Flickr

頤和園之諧趣園 by Mute-L, on Flickr

北海公園 by Mute-L, on Flickr

北海公園 by Mute-L, on Flickr

Leo Courtyard by (trinchen), on Flickr

Beijing Cathedral (14) by Philip Roeland, on Flickr

Beijing by Mute-L, on Flickr

Forbidden city by night by legoffjulien, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

國家大劇院 by Mute-L, on Flickr

國家大劇院 by Mute-L, on Flickr

國家大劇院-通道 by Mute-L, on Flickr

國家大劇院-歌劇院 by Mute-L, on Flickr

國家大劇院-戲劇場 by Mute-L, on Flickr

國家大劇院-音樂廳 by Mute-L, on Flickr

國家大劇院-音樂廳 by Mute-L, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Bell tower by legoffjulien, on Flickr

Summer Palace 17 arches bridge by legoffjulien, on Flickr

Summer Palace by legoffjulien, on Flickr

Forbidden city by legoffjulien, on Flickr

I left my dream in the Ancient world by klovir, on Flickr

里外的世界 by klovir, on Flickr

天壇 by klovir, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By CSYLOVEZYD from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

By CSYLOVEZYD from www.gaoloumi.com









































































*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe

*Tsinghua University in Beijing

Tsinghua University together with its neighbouring Peking University are the top two universities in China*


Tsinghua University Memorial Gate by Eric Flexyourhead (trying to catch up), on Flickr

Audiorium of Tsinghua University by cabbagezs, on Flickr

Auditorium of Tsinghua University by cabbagezs, on Flickr

Auditorium of Tsinghua University by cabbagezs, on Flickr




This Is Tsinghua(清华大学） by mfury, on Flickr

Tsinghua University by teohwp85, on Flickr



Tsinghua University Principal building in HDR  by CyprienR, on Flickr

By DigiPub









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pcfannet/1489920363/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pcfannet/1488755552/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Tsinghua Science Park (HDR) (II) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Late Autumn in Beijing*


Autumn falls on Summer Palace 颐和秋色 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Gingko of Autumn Beijing 北京秋天的银杏 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Gingko at Ritan Road E. Beijing 北京日坛东路的银杏 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Gingko at Jianguomen Beijing 北京建国门的银杏 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Gingko of Autumn Beijing 北京秋天的银杏 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Gingko of Autumn Beijing 北京秋天的银杏 by Dennis Wu_å�Œæ¡‚å�Š, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*CCTV Tower*


CCTV Frog's Eye Perspective - Long Exposure by rolight, on Flickr

CCTV Frog's Eye Perspective - Long Exposure by rolight, on Flickr

CCTV Frog's Eye Perspective - Long Exposure by rolight, on Flickr

CCTV Frog's Eye Perspective - Long Exposure by rolight, on Flickr

CCTV Frog's Eye Perspective by rolight, on Flickr

CCTV - Long Exposure by rolight, on Flickr

CCTV - Long Exposure by rolight, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By Swiftblue









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajwphotos/6491506733/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajwphotos/6485679693/sizes/l/in/photostream/


forbidden-city-2 by blodgett esq., on Flickr

By Wil Kuan 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakawaka_studios/6357186511/sizes/l/in/photostream/


How Time Flew by flypigs, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By Danny Izod









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielizod/6502366133/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielizod/6501712435/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielizod/6501680597/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielizod/6502227671/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

IMG_3275 by Alex's Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_3119 by Alex's Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_3120 by Alex's Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_3280 by Alex's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Modern Moma Beijing 北京当代万国城 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Golden CBD of Beijing 金色北京CBD by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Evening time of 1Jan2011 Beijing 2011年的首日 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

By Grashak









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6502938611/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Morning CBD Beijing 09Dec2011 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing 798 Art Zone*


Serene by penguinspring, on Flickr

Come in Mr Bond by penguinspring, on Flickr

There was cats here... by penguinspring, on Flickr

Not the balls.... by penguinspring, on Flickr

Gives us a kiss by penguinspring, on Flickr

Might by penguinspring, on Flickr

Wolf Pack by penguinspring, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

BEIJING by PAPYRARRI, on Flickr

BEIJING by PAPYRARRI, on Flickr

BEIJING by PAPYRARRI, on Flickr


National Theater, Beijing, China by [email protected], on Flickr

Beijing, China by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing People*


3-321 by wingfanphoto, on Flickr


Chelsea Trying Water Calligraphy by Robert Kendall, on Flickr

By Sibyl Jiang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6520306855/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6520319697/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6520306235/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Interior by yunastic, on Flickr

By 吕景天









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6492746169/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## pankajs

It really is unique


----------



## little universe

By 万卷书虫 from www.beijingupdates.com

*Beijing East 2nd Ring Road Area*


----------



## little universe

By 万卷书虫 from www.beijingupdates.com

*Beijing East 2nd Ring Road Area*


----------



## zergcerebrates

The National Museum of China is amazing. Love the new interiors, they should definitely remodel Beijing's Great Hall of the People to something like that, cause that building is dated. It would be awesome to see foreign dignitaries giving speeches or welcoming ceremonies, military greetings, in those similar interiors, very grand and empowering.


----------



## little universe

zergcerebrates said:


> The National Museum of China is amazing. Love the new interiors, they should definitely remodel Beijing's Great Hall of the People to something like that, cause that building is dated. It would be awesome to see foreign dignitaries giving speeches or welcoming ceremonies, military greetings, in those similar interiors, very grand and empowering.


^^
They are doing some construction works inside the Great Hall of People if you have look at the google earth image...a big crane out there in one of the atrium. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun New Pedestrian Bridge*

By sujinyan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/6586916765/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Beijing CBD*

By 黑水 from www.beijingupdates.com


----------



## little universe

*Some Old Streets in Beijing*

By Axl君枝









http://www.flickr.com/photos/axl1228/6547322185/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/axl1228/6547319593/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/axl1228/6547309979/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The Forbidden City by phlezk, on Flickr




love these streets by cyemura, on Flickr


Qianmen by cyemura, on Flickr


DSC_4297 by agent orange2006, on Flickr


DSC_4295 by agent orange2006, on Flickr


DSC_4291 by agent orange2006, on Flickr


DSC_4287 by agent orange2006, on Flickr


DSC_4285 by agent orange2006, on Flickr


DSC_4274 by agent orange2006, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The National Museum of China*


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr




National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Some other Communist Revolution Theme Paintings from the National Museum of China*


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


National Museum of China by cyemura, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*People playing on the surface of a Frozen Lake in Winter Beijing*


speed skating - xi hai lake by ahcharlie, on Flickr

ice hockey - xi hai lake by ahcharlie, on Flickr



ice hockey - xi hai lake, beijing by ahcharlie, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

El Nido reflejado.The Nest reflected by ironde, on Flickr


Difusa composición geométrica.Diffuse geometric composition by ironde, on Flickr


The Bird's Nest, Beijing, China by cyemura, on Flickr


The Water Cube Revenue Project by cyemura, on Flickr


"The Egg" by peter niu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Busy Avenues in Beijing*
From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Is Really Cold in Beijing these days! but is really good for Skating :lol:*


Summer Palace in winter by kingdomany, on Flickr


Summer Palace, 2011 winter by kingdomany, on Flickr


Summer Palace in winter by kingdomany, on Flickr


Summer Palace, 2011 winter by kingdomany, on Flickr


Summer Palace, 2011 winter by kingdomany, on Flickr

By 啊咧啊咧









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angie_pisces/6630198713/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angie_pisces/6630195041/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By 黑水 from www.beijingupdates.com

*Torn Down and Build Up *





























*SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe

❊ Temple of Heaven No. 9 ~ Beijing by Samuel Tong ❊ by Samuel+Tong, on Flickr


❊ Temple of Heaven No. 10 ~ Beijing by Samuel Tong ❊ by Samuel+Tong, on Flickr


❊ Temple of Heaven No. 1 ~ Beijing by Samuel Tong ❊ by Samuel+Tong, on Flickr


[HDR] 北海 by zhaomw, on Flickr


_MG_4456 by Samuel+Tong, on Flickr


[HDR] 景山 by zhaomw, on Flickr


----------



## briker

I love the combo of old and new.


----------



## little universe

briker said:


> I love the combo of old and new.


^^ Glad you like Beijing. The City has more to offer "the combo of old and new" comparing with other East Asian Cities. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Ming and Qing Emperors' Tombs in Suburban Beijing*

By david goetz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542457887/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6545008065/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542940203/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542981355/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542854161/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542877509/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542900429/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6544616805/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6545238997/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542727377/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542773317/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542580509/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542428151/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542383215/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Ming and Qing Emperors' Tombs in Suburban Beijing*

By david goetz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542183021/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542152393/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6544829171/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6544992357/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6545329999/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6545540781/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6545580287/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6545859771/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542320185/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542278399/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6542529439/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6545652219/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6545643227/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6545633753/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

北京雪后CBD中心区-国贸1/2期 China World Trade Centre of CBD Beijing by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


China Central Place 北京华贸中心 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Park Hyatt/Yintai of CBD Beijing 北京CBD著名建筑群夜景 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Santa Claus X'mas Eve 24Dec2011 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Modern Moma Beijing 北京当代万国城 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Starry Night Jimmyspa Sanlitun Village Beijing 北京三里屯Village-幾米星空特展 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


北京励骏酒店Legendale Hotel Beijing by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Winter-Arriving Day 22Dec2011 Beijing CBD 11年冬至日的北京大北窑 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By bedic









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushan76/6672740093/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushan76/6678105179/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushan76/6666251473/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushan76/6646228031/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushan76/6658199593/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushan76/6652279207/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushan76/6627166411/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushan76/6652275419/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## travelworld123

little universe said:


> Sorry, i can't agree with you guys.
> 
> Have you ever seen Architects from Western European Countries design Western Classic Style buildings for their cities these days? Those Classic Buildings were built in favour of the economical, social, technological and political needs of that Pre-industrial World just as much as Modern society requires Modern Architeture Today. Vice versa for the architectural Practises in Modern China, we *DO NOT* need Chinese Classical Buildings. Ironically, some Chinese Cities built Western Classic Style buildings at the wrong place, wrong time and thus utterly politically incorrect that really really disgusted me!!!
> 
> Tokyo is a good teacher for Beijing in architecture design as well as in many other senses nowadays. When look at Modern Architectures erect in Tokyo designed by Japanese Architects these days, one can clearly tell they are not Western Stereotype, they are not traditional Japanese looking either, but they do appear as Vernacular Modern Tokyo Architectures with unique Japanese aesthetic! :cheers:
> 
> But i'm not saying that Western Architects could not understand the current Chinese Culture/Situation and therefore could not design the modern buildings that Modern China or Modern Beijing needs. The National Stadium here in Beijing(Designed by Swiss architects Herzog & de Meuron), aka Bird's Nest is a quintessencial western design for modern Beijing.



sorry, I can't agree haha

The classical architecture you mentioned and modern architecture nowadays I don't think really serves any purpose towards the current economical, social, technological or political needs. How does a high tech looking glass bank building have any difference in function to a bank that is classical European style architecture. 

The thing is that modern architecure is too 'global' and doesn't have any uniqueness to a particular culture. Although this is the norm now, I still think at least subtly including traditional style into architecture is great such as the Jin Mao Tower or Taipei 101 or even the Shanghai Oriental Pearl Tower.
Even the Bank of China Tower in HK resembles bamboo.


----------



## little universe

^^

I'm afraid you didn't get my definition of "*Vernacular Modern Chinese Architecture without Classic Chinese Form/Outlook*"!

Anyway, i take your comment as the Non-architect Opinion.


----------



## little universe

*A buddhist Temple in Miyun, Beijing's Northern Outer Suburb *


密云 冶仙塔 万佛殿 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


密云 冶仙塔 万佛殿 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


密云 冶仙塔 万佛殿 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


密云 冶仙塔 万佛殿 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


密云 冶仙塔 万佛殿 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


Prayer by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Tanzhe Temple, a 1700 Years Old Buddhist Temple in Western Hills, West Beijing. * 



高处看配王树 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


Tanzhesi film by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


Tanzhesi film by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


Tanzhesi film by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


Tanzesi film by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


TanZheSi Film by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


TanZheSi Film by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


TanZheSi Film by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


TanZheSi Film by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


TanZheSi Film by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


----------



## travelworld123

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> I'm afraid you didn't get my definition of "*Vernacular Modern Chinese Architecture without Classic Chinese Form/Outlook*"!
> 
> Anyway, i take your comment as the Non-architect Opinion.


Yeah I dont lol. what does it mean?

and no I'm not an architect. What about yourself? I think the 'general public' also have good concepts of what is good architecture, not just architects


----------



## little universe

Unfortunately i am an architect...and always find it difficult recociling with clients without architecture and art knowledges. No offense...

I wonder if you ever heard the urban myth about Mies van der Rohe that designed a steel and glass box house for an old american lady Edith Farnsworth which caused quite a bit of drama. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kenwen

little universe said:


> Sorry, i can't agree with you guys.
> 
> Have you ever seen Architects from Western European Countries design Western Classic Style buildings for their cities these days? Those Classic Buildings were built in favour of the economical, social, technological and political needs of that Pre-industrial World just as much as Modern society requires Modern Architeture Today. Vice versa for the architectural Practises in Modern China, we *DO NOT* need Chinese Classical Buildings. Ironically, some Chinese Cities built Western Classic Style buildings at the wrong place, wrong time and thus utterly politically incorrect that really really disgusted me!!!
> 
> Tokyo is a good teacher for Beijing in architecture design as well as in many other senses nowadays. When look at Modern Architectures erect in Tokyo designed by Japanese Architects these days, one can clearly tell they are not Western Stereotype, they are not traditional Japanese looking either, but they do appear as Vernacular Modern Tokyo Architectures with unique Japanese aesthetic! :cheers:
> 
> But i'm not saying that Western Architects could not understand the current Chinese Culture/Situation and therefore could not design the modern buildings that Modern China or Modern Beijing needs. The National Stadium here in Beijing(Designed by Swiss architects Herzog & de Meuron), aka Bird's Nest is a quintessencial western design for modern Beijing.


Yes, I agree with you for the cases of other chinese cities, but not Beijing and Xi'an. They are the cultural hub of China that should envy people with their culture not exciting design. Just like people go to Paris or Vienna to see their traditionalness, no one go to Tokyo to view them today as Japanese cultural city, but a shopping and modern paradise. Beside the Beijing CBD, they should clear all those modern tacky building but replace them with harmonically form of similar traditional chinese modern budildings. Otherwise as time goes by, Beijing and Xi'an will become just another Tokyo where no culture left.


----------



## little universe

IMGP6319 by krist tsui, on Flickr


Untitled by Yuwei*, on Flickr


MADE IN CHINA (204) by jenoweffo, on Flickr


MADE IN CHINA (22) by jenoweffo, on Flickr


Titanium Bird's Egg by hjl, on Flickr

By China Chas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/6758459577/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Approaching Haidian Huang Zhuang Station by hjl, on Flickr


MADE IN CHINA (187) by jenoweffo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By Wong小隽D美色團

*I love this Poster About Beijing's Cultural Icons*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6736470817/sizes/l/in/set-72157628967757377/



*Takes you through Beijing in 30 years*

*It's such a good idea that taking photos of different locations in today's Beijing while comparing them with the old photos took at the same spots 30 years ago showing aside on the iphone. Some places had through dramatic changes, others remain almost the same......30 years is just a blink of eye. *



*The Old Chimney at Yingxin Street is still there 迎新街大烟囱*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6736484171/sizes/l/in/set-72157628967757377/

*Jinyang Restaurant 晋阳饭庄*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6736470047/sizes/l/in/set-72157628967757377/

*Dong'an Department Store 新东安市场*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6736472661/sizes/l/in/set-72157628967757377/

*The Entrance Gate of Former ROC Premier Duan Qirui's Old Mansion at Zhangzizhong Road 张自忠路段祺瑞府*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6736475035/sizes/l/in/set-72157628967757377/

*Wangfujing 王府井*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6736476743/sizes/l/in/set-72157628967757377/

*Yingtao Xie Laneway 樱桃斜街*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6736477595/sizes/l/in/set-72157628967757377/

*Tongzi River Surrounding The Forbidden City 紫禁城筒子河*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6736482657/sizes/l/in/set-72157628967757377/


*Xidan Telegraph Building at West Chang'an Avenue 西单电报大楼*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6736483351/sizes/l/in/set-72157628967757377/

*Jinyu Hutong East Entry 金鱼胡同东口*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6736486661/sizes/l/in/set-72157628967757377/


----------



## little universe

*Art Beijing*

By China Chas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/6774485225/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/6774626703/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/6770277353/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/6768637993/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Left by Adam Scott (adsphoto), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By China Chas

*Beijing Planetarium, Near Xizhimen*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/119322190/sizes/l/in/set-335027/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/119809697/sizes/l/in/set-335027/


*Beijing Capital International Airport*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/3995096959/sizes/l/in/set-335027/


*Beijing South Railway Station*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/6768606519/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/6768596215/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing train station 03 by MichaelJean, on Flickr


*Frozen Houhai Lake*


2012北京 春節_後海 02 by ~~ZZ~~, on Flickr


*Chinese New Year in Beijing's Hutong*


2012北京 春節_後海_胡同 by ~~ZZ~~, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

The spirit way, Ming tombs, Beijing, China by Oshan Senanayake, on Flickr


Beijing, China 中国，北京 by Andy*Enero, on Flickr

By sanee90








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sanee90/6763831259/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By China Chas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/6774667907/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Ynos850








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray_lovell/6750809863/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Fantasy Utopia by Adam Scott (adsphoto), on Flickr


Panda Store by Adam Scott (adsphoto), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

from www.beijingupdates.com/


































































*Chinese New Year's Eve Fireworks* 

By 黑水 from www.beijingupdates.com


----------



## little universe

*Entrances of different old courtyard houses in Beijing*


IMGP6926 by krist tsui, on Flickr


IMGP6815 by krist tsui, on Flickr


IMGP5467 by krist tsui, on Flickr


IMGP5458 by krist tsui, on Flickr


IMGP6831 by krist tsui, on Flickr


*The Bell Tower*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6781598253/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Red Lanterns in Beijing*


Beijing by night by basiajago, on Flickr


*Ancient Charm inside the Tall Red Wall*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xj-leeds/6792480027/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijingers' Odds and Ends*



*A girl Playing an ancient mysterious instrument and dressed in traditional Hanfu Costume*


The Mysterious Chinese Woodwind by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


*Found a Erhu Player in a Hutong. Erhu, a thousand years old traditional Chinese instrument*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6800953869/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*A boy playing traditional Chinese Jianzi*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bibiaansphotos/6774824823/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*ForbiddenC City Squad's Morning Assemble*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6788947791/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Another Chairman Mao's Soldier*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6788946053/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*A Lama (Tibetean Buddhist Monk) At Yonghe Temple*

Lamaist Monk by yablinksht, on Flickr


*A Couple Playing on a Frozen Lake*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenya1102/6800448069/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Two Girls Gossiping at Chaoyang Park*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenya1102/6262814851/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Coloured Banderole Dance in Jingshan Park*

IMG_3335 by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


*Guo'an F.C. Fans cheering at Beijing Workers' Stadium*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaypatphoto/6775349377/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaypatphoto/6775350485/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By e_badinage

*China World Trade Centre, the Tallest Building in Beijing*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6806346495/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6806335399/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Jianwai SoHo*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6806346003/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*CCTV in Beijing by OMA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6806335933/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6806257329/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The Misfit by joshua l, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Sanlitun *


*Sanlitun SoHo*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshuallaneza/5670626999/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshuallaneza/5670623845/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Untitled by joshua l, on Flickr


Untitled by joshua l, on Flickr


*Sanlitun Village*


Untitled by joshua l, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshuallaneza/5195038471/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshuallaneza/5671197202/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshuallaneza/5195038093/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Untitled by joshua l, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

亮爆了我钛合金眼1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pics...kay:


----------



## little universe

^^

Glad that you guys like the photos


----------



## little universe

*New Beijing*


CHINA/ by Carlos_Gomes, on Flickr


new beijing... by pixelflake, on Flickr


CBD - Crossing (Beijing) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Feb 19 [email protected]国贸桥 by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr



*Old Beijing*


*The Bell Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/baker_nurse/6909422471/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The Drum Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/baker_nurse/6909425717/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Wong小隽D美色團

*One of the Forbidden City's Corner Towers viewing from an old district*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/6909664479/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*The Forbidden City*

the forbidden city... by pixelflake, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*China National Film Museum, Chaoyang District, NE Beijing*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aep/745991821/sizes/l/in/photostream/


trip0812 beijing 153 by illuheaven, on Flickr


trip0812 beijing 151 by illuheaven, on Flickr


MEGAPLEX by Liz Phung, on Flickr


Chinese Jack Nicholson by Liz Phung, on Flickr


Tim by Liz Phung, on Flickr






*3 Shadows Gallery in Caochangdi Art District near 798 Art Zone, Chaoyang District, NE Beijing*


Entrance by Liz Phung, on Flickr


Tim by Liz Phung, on Flickr


Coal + Ice by Liz Phung, on Flickr


Coal + Ice by Liz Phung, on Flickr


Coal + Ice by Liz Phung, on Flickr


Coal + Ice by Liz Phung, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Youths love their music even on the Frozen Xihai Lake :lol:*


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*A Hutong got its new look*

老北京街巷变迁/the change of Beijing's Hutong by luzhouzjy, on Flickr


*China Central Plaza*

China Central Plaza Beijing CHINA by edwardkho, on Flickr


*Dusk over Beijing's Residential Area*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenthink/6909346105/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Overlook West Beijing*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenthink/6777350686/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Busy Beijing Traffic*

现在北京 by CarlosLie (is wake up after long sleep), on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/karl_in/6777788434/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*A Very Chinese...Chinese Restaurant in Beijing*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootsintheoven/6924860083/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Summer Palace by Michael McDonough, on Flickr


Kunming Lake by Adam Scott (adsphoto), on Flickr


Long View by Adam Scott (adsphoto), on Flickr


Summer Palace by Michael McDonough, on Flickr


Beijing National Stadium by Michael McDonough, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

stunning new photos of Beijing, unique indeed....:cheers:


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903681535/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903677213/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903904583/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903883925/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903910207/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903895139/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6906621647/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6906625649/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6906618405/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903753605/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903749105/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903735985/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903723031/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903716741/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6903712227/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Rekarte

Great city!:cheers:


----------



## little universe

*New Epic Mega-Structure, Parkview Green/侨福芳草地 (An Office Tower+ A Hotel+ A Shopping Mall) near CBD will be opening soon...*

From www.beijingupdates.com





























From www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com


----------



## little universe

*Midi Music Festival 2011*


By 宿东 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe

*Midi Music Festival 2011*


By 宿东 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe

Grace and Ross at Bird's Nest by RossOtto, on Flickr


Photoshoot Going On by RossOtto, on Flickr


Mao Mausoleum by Fumihiro Hayashi, on Flickr


VillageRexNov2011 by Sobaka2007, on Flickr


Beijing 798 by luca64bj, on Flickr


Big City by a l e x . k, on Flickr


Crossed by a l e x . k, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Cooking Class in Beijing*


By 麻小蚁 from Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091281272/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6090690425/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091243072/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091230022/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091250130/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091257986/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6090687903/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091282166/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6090689579/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091240248/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091228058/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091260694/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091276512/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091274238/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091270966/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6091269986/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun/三里屯 *


By 麻小蚁 from Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6826084618/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6826127624/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6972246035/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6826127346/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6826135018/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6972253435/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmywedding/6972246745/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

IMG_7729 by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr


Human Gargoyle by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr


IMG_7891 by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr


IMG_7672 by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr


IMG_8749 by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr


IMG_8657 by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr


The Forbidden Formation by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By *szf61* from www.photofans.cn

*Gingko Tress Avenue in Autumn near Diaoyutai State Guesthouse/钓鱼台国宾馆*












*Summer Palace's Kunming Lake*





































*Western Hills after Snowfall Viewing from the Summer Palace*













*Beijing CBD*

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*













*The Forbidden City*

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6983241435/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6977490395/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing by Lit_yu, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6981214101/sizes/l/in/photostream/


夕陽 by な.な, on Flickr


View from Capital M Beijing by Sg Brown Bear, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*International Strawberry Symposium Venue (Forum for strawberry cultivation and production) by Local Architects Dada Architecture, Changping District, Northern Beijing.*

*That's why the Complex looks like a bunch of Strawberries except for the colour i suppose. :lol:*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

N/A


----------



## little universe

*Heavy Snowfall in Mid March, Global Cooling...anyone? :lol:*


Beijing，after the snow。 by alnoww, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caiserm/7004748179/sizes/l/in/photostream/


北京之行 by Siu Suet, on Flickr


beijing-2012-cctv-tower-snow by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr


Beijing-2012-chaoyang-cityscape-panoramic by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr


Heavy Snow in Mid March by D_Qll, on Flickr


Heavy Snow in Mid March by D_Qll, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Heavy Snowfall in Mid March, Global Cooling...anyone? :lol:*


L1026506 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026509 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026513 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026528 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026533 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026546 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026547 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026607 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026623 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026634 by 悟空™, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Heavy Snowfall in Mid March, Global Cooling...anyone? :lol:*


IMG_1328 by 悟空™, on Flickr


IMG_1314 by 悟空™, on Flickr


IMG_1320 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026641 by 悟空™, on Flickr


L1026646 by 悟空™, on Flickr


南锣鼓巷 by 悟空™, on Flickr


南锣鼓巷 by 悟空™, on Flickr


IMG_1266 by 悟空™, on Flickr


IMG_1295 by 悟空™, on Flickr


IMG_1310 by 悟空™, on Flickr


IMG_1300 by 悟空™, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

beautiful snow pics from Beijing, unique indeed...kay:


----------



## oliver999

amazing pics!!!


----------



## little universe

*CAFA/中央美术学院 (China Central Academy of Fine Arts) Art Museum designed by Japanese Architect Arata Isozaki/磯崎新*

From www.architravel.com


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Sanlitun SOHO by Japanese Architect Kengo Kuma/隈研吾*


BEIJING SANLITUN BUILDING by onlysail, on Flickr


BEIJING SANLITUN BUILDING by onlysail, on Flickr


BEIJING SANLITUN BUILDING by onlysail, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*751 Art District, Part of 798 Art Zone*


751 by khora, on Flickr


sunspot by khora, on Flickr


made over by khora, on Flickr


back view by khora, on Flickr


sculpture and industry by khora, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dongyu_guo/6999487521/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dongyu_guo/6999474395/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dongyu_guo/6853383268/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Beijing, China by mark clarence tuazon, on Flickr



*Temple of Heaven*

TEMPLO DEL CIELO by 1nieves, on Flickr

DETALLES TEMPLO DEL CIELO III by 1nieves, on Flickr

PUERTA TEMPLO DEL CIELO by 1nieves, on Flickr




*Former Imperial Garden, Beihai Park.*

Beijing 北京 - Beihai Park 北海公园 (倚晴楼) by SKHO , on Flickr

Beijing 北京 - Beihai Park 北海公园 by SKHO , on Flickr

Beijing 北京 - Beihai Park 北海公园 by SKHO , on Flickr


----------



## Severiano

Why is it that when I go through two brutal winters in Beijing, I only saw snow once, and it was a light dusting of snow. Since I left BJ in 2009, they have gotten tons of snow. I hate winter but I love snow, I have since suffered through 3 hellish Shanghai winters and have seen 2 wet shit snows that melted in days.


----------



## little universe

*Beihai Park after Snow*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/briangu/6857041424/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/briangu/7003154431/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Temple of Heaven*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6859646658/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Lama Temple (the Biggest Tibetan Buddhist Temple in Beijing)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/7005763489/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6859644578/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Forbidden City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6859638288/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6859641498/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/7005756925/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Tiananmen Gate*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6859633716/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The People's Great Hall and the Grand National Theatre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/7014525361/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/7005754653/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/7005755363/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6868417882/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*The National Stadium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/7005753111/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Overlooking West Beijing from Jingshan Park*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6859647610/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

BJ07 by barrytse2010, on Flickr


BJ06 by barrytse2010, on Flickr


BJ04 by barrytse2010, on Flickr


BJ03 by barrytse2010, on Flickr


BJ01 by barrytse2010, on Flickr


BJ02 by barrytse2010, on Flickr


BJ08 by barrytse2010, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*798 Art Zone*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/7014539437/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6868430516/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Jingshan Park Sunset*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6868421402/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Summer Palace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/7014533409/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/7014535425/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Forbidden City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/6868423940/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/403691944/7014531447/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Keep Beijing's 20 million Population Moving*



*Beijing Busy Traffic*

East 3rd Ring Rd. #Beijing by xiasi, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sashinmania/7013403371/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Beijing South Railway Station*

beijing_railway by Lana Svitankova, on Flickr



*Beijing Subway*

Beijing Subway by  victorgil84 © Madrid, on Flickr

Beijing Subway by  victorgil84 © Madrid, on Flickr

Beijing Subway by ï£¿ victorgil84 Â© Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Great pics...kay:


----------



## little universe

*Qianmen Avenue/前门大街*

Zhengyangmen gatehouse - Qianmen by Zipampa, on Flickr

*798 Art Zone*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keisuke0502/7018917199/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Liangmahe Business District at East 3rd Ring Road/东三环亮马河商务区*

Bejing on two wheels by khora, on Flickr



*Beijing CBD (Beijinger's Humour: the abbreviation "CBD" stands for China Beijing Dabeiyao :lol: :lol: :lol*

120325-297 by rudenoon, on Flickr


*New North Star Shopping Centre/北辰购物中心*

North-Star-Beijing-PRC-1-608 by Web Design Templates1, on Flickr


*Xidan Shopping Precinct/西单*

Beijing First Day Skating Around Panorama by ernestoborges, on Flickr

Beijing First Day Skating Around Panorama by ernestoborges, on Flickr



*Modern Beijing through a Traditional Chinese Cracked Ice Pattern Window*

window frame by khora, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

_1080017 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr


_1070962 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr


_1080012 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr


_1070976 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr



*Forbidden City got its new fans early this week, the Irish Prime Minister Enda Kenny. :lol:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/merrionstreet-ie/7020557033/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/merrionstreet-ie/7020557591/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/merrionstreet-ie/6874453672/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/merrionstreet-ie/7020556051/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/merrionstreet-ie/7020554219/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Beijing 86 2011 by I.S.S, on Flickr


Beijing 81 2011 by I.S.S, on Flickr


Beijing 85 2011 by I.S.S, on Flickr


Beijing 82 2011 by I.S.S, on Flickr


Beijing 2 2011 by I.S.S, on Flickr


Beijing - West Railway station by I.S.S, on Flickr


Beijing 7 2011 by I.S.S, on Flickr


Beijing 17 2011 by I.S.S, on Flickr


Beijing 25 2011 by I.S.S, on Flickr


Beijing 3 2011 by I.S.S, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Skating by Shi Yu, on Flickr


Skating 舞 by Shi Yu, on Flickr


Beijing Music Festival May 2011 by Shi Yu, on Flickr


Beijing Music Festival May 2011 by Shi Yu, on Flickr


China National Grand Theater B&W by Shi Yu, on Flickr


Beijing National Grand Theater by Shi Yu, on Flickr


Sanlitun (Beijing) by qwallyty, on Flickr


Beijing City by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Beijing - Night near Bird´s Nest by PhotonMix, on Flickr


The Ruin of Old Summer Palace (Beijing) by Shi Yu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Forbidden City, Beijing China by Vineet Radhakrishnan, on Flickr


DSC_6932 by agent orange2006, on Flickr


beijing by @娃哈哈, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7026770043/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Drum & Bell Tower Beijing 远眺北京钟鼓楼 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Untitled by kmurf, on Flickr


Untitled by kmurf, on Flickr


CBD & Olympic Village by CRT*NZ, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

**** Digitalis by yushimoto_02 [christian], on Flickr


A Night at the Opera by yushimoto_02 [christian], on Flickr


Beijing National Stadium [1] by yushimoto_02 [christian], on Flickr


Red Seats and White Seats by yushimoto_02 [christian], on Flickr


walking below the blue bubbles by yushimoto_02 [christian], on Flickr


Sanlitun SOHO [2/3] by yushimoto_02 [christian], on Flickr


Sanlitun Soho [1/3] by yushimoto_02 [christian], on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Peking_2011-6380 by ökubik, on Flickr


Peking_2011-6311 by ökubik, on Flickr


Peking_2011- by ökubik, on Flickr


Peking_2011-6795 by ökubik, on Flickr


Beijing - Departures by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Walking in Beijing by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Former Imperial Garden, Beihai Park/北海公园.*


P1070127 by loraineltai, on Flickr


P1070183 by loraineltai, on Flickr


P1070121 by loraineltai, on Flickr


P1080558 by loraineltai, on Flickr


P1080572 by loraineltai, on Flickr


P1080563 by loraineltai, on Flickr


P1080567 by loraineltai, on Flickr


P1080577 by loraineltai, on Flickr


P1080575 by loraineltai, on Flickr


P1080624 by loraineltai, on Flickr


P1080606 by loraineltai, on Flickr


*Mandarin Ducks/鸳鸯 at Beihai Park*

P1070105 by loraineltai, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

beijing-H15 by GokuArtz Photography, on Flickr


beijing-H14 by GokuArtz Photography, on Flickr


beijing-H17 by GokuArtz Photography, on Flickr


beijing-H5 by GokuArtz Photography, on Flickr


beijing-H6 by GokuArtz Photography, on Flickr


beijing-H4 by GokuArtz Photography, on Flickr


beijing-H11 by GokuArtz Photography, on Flickr


beijing-H10 by GokuArtz Photography, on Flickr


beijing-H2 by GokuArtz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chacha_beijing/6835340767/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chacha_beijing/6835341133/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chacha_beijing/6835340031/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chacha_beijing/6829590891/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chacha_beijing/7083932053/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chacha_beijing/7083932797/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chacha_beijing/7083926523/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Wild Cherry Blossoms alongside the Great Wall's Jiankou Section/箭扣长城, Huairou District, Northern Beijing.*



Flower Tower by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Summer comes from Springtime by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Springtime at the Wall by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Blossoms at JianKou by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Bell Tower and Drum Tower situate on Beijing's Imperial Central Axis*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/avifal/7085238363/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Clock Tower by loraineltai, on Flickr


*The Bell Tower*

Clock Tower by loraineltai, on Flickr

Clock Tower by loraineltai, on Flickr


*The Drum Tower*

Drum Tower by loraineltai, on Flickr

Drum Tower by loraineltai, on Flickr




*Beyond the Wall*

Wall at the Forbidden City by ulrichsson, on Flickr




*Yonghe Temple (or Lama Temple), the Biggest Tibetan Buddhist Temple in Beijing*

Panorama by ulrichsson, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*798 Art Zone, NE Beijing*


naughty,naughty by billyb108, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Auto Show 2012*



*Geely/吉利, Chinese Home Brand Car Manufacturer from my home province Zhejiang*

Geely car manufacturer at China Auto Show in Beijing by Jordan Pouille, on Flickr

*Chery/奇瑞, Chinese Home Brand Car Manufacturer*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lotprocars/7107166551/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lotprocars/7107166381/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7107406455/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*BYD(Building Your Dream)/比亚迪, another Chinese Home Brand Car Manufacturer*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6961211136/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*BMW *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lotprocars/6961098662/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lotprocars/6961098514/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*VB was promoting her own British Land Rover *


Land Rover Launch Range Rover Evoque Special Edition With Victor by Automotive Rhythms, on Flickr


rr-beckam-11 by Automotive Rhythms, on Flickr


*Mercedes-Benz*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7108833647/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Lamborghini*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/upcomingvehiclesx/7107943301/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/upcomingvehiclesx/6961872732/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*MG Cars, bought by Shanghai-based Chinese Company SAIC Motor*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7107210159/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD at Night*


Untitled by bnayfeh, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district skyline in sunset, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing central business district skyline in sunset, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


*Digital Era's Communist Partyline :lol:*

Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6451081673/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6451083277/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7089448773/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5497589176/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5764211761/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5686698876/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5764761870/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5653839625/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6209318281/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360167973/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360136751/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5334324957/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5880140789/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5880698218/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5500777043/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7094897611/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6937708820/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7108364427/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6959779044/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilychoi/7104667123/sizes/l/in/photostream/


eclectic by marta_lynx, on Flickr


guards of sky by marta_lynx, on Flickr


apple.inc by marta_lynx, on Flickr


nightlife by marta_lynx, on Flickr


son of the Emperor by marta_lynx, on Flickr

*This Odd-eyed Kitten Needs Shower :lol:*


Bowie Cat by Leighgion, on Flickr



37888 by rudenoon, on Flickr


37920 by rudenoon, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7110906453/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6964833118/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Yue Art Gallery/悦.美术馆 in 798 Art Zone Designed by Local Architects Tao Lei Architect Studio, Converted from an old military factory warehouse*

It is the finest *Minimalism Design* i've found in Beijing by local Architects so far. The Design *"implying a renewed spirit born in the old building, which is also showing the instinct strength in the 798 art area"*(Quotes from the achdaily website).

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

IMG_7217 (2)_8_9 (2)Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


IMG_7226 (2)_7 (2)_8 (2)Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6972177916/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing Theater Performing Arts 2 by joincoin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing MOMA by Steven Holl Architects*


IMG_7639-43 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_7647 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_7715 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_7676 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_7717 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_7706 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_7756 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_7657-60 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_7690-96 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_7707-12 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Beijing by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Music Lovers in Beijing*



*A Shirtless Singer at Beijing Midi Music Festival*


Day 2 #MidiFestival #beijing #portrait #music #festival #china by andy james miller, on Flickr


*A Lonely Singer in a Hutong*


Lucifer #beijing #portrait #daily #china #street #北京 #music #guitar by
andy james miller, on Flickr



*A musician on the rooftop*


Shou Wang No.2 #beijing #rooftop #music #china #acoustic #carsickcars by andy james miller, on Flickr


Shouwang by andy james miller, on Flickr


Shouwang by andy james miller, on Flickr


Shouwang by andy james miller, on Flickr


Shouwang by andy james miller, on Flickr



*A band on a frozen lake*


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr


Mr Graceless by andy james miller, on Flickr




*A musician on a bus*


DBG #7 Lucifer by andy james miller, on Flickr


DBG #7 Lucifer by andy james miller, on Flickr


DBG #7 Lucifer by andy james miller, on Flickr


DBG #7 Lucifer by andy james miller, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Monument to the People's Heros/人民英雄纪念碑*

_MG_1703 by Never House, on Flickr

_MG_1701 by Never House, on Flickr



*Great Hall of the People/人民大会堂*

_MG_1183 by Never House, on Flickr



*The People's Bank of China/人民银行 Headquarters (The Central Bank of China)*

_MG_2361 by Never House, on Flickr



*Beijing Railway Station/北京站*

_MG_1030 by Never House, on Flickr



*Beijing West Railway Station/北京西站*

_MG_2287 by Never House, on Flickr



*798 Art Zone/798艺术区* 

_MG_1654 by Never House, on Flickr

_MG_1669 by Never House, on Flickr



*Bird's Nest/鸟巢 (National Stadium)* 

_MG_1280 by Never House, on Flickr



*CCTV New Headquarters Building/央视新大楼* 

_MG_2363-1 by Never House, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Temple of Heaven/天坛*

_MG_1977 by Never House, on Flickr

_MG_2016 by Never House, on Flickr

_MG_1971 by Never House, on Flickr

_MG_1966 by Never House, on Flickr

_MG_1879 by Never House, on Flickr



*Former Imperial Garden, Beihai Park/北海公园.*

Beihai Park entrance by armiller007, on Flickr

_MG_1615 by Never House, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samophoto2011/7230036592/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Entry of an Old Siheyuan/四合院 (Courtyard House in Beijing)*

_MG_1214 by Never House, on Flickr



*Historical Qianmen Gate Area/前门*

_MG_1446 by Never House, on Flickr

_MG_1451 by Never House, on Flickr



*The Bell Tower/钟楼*

_MG_2311 by Never House, on Flickr




*Tiananmen Gate/天安门*

_MG_1509 by Never House, on Flickr



*The Gate of Divine Might/神武门 (North Gate of the Forbidden City)*

_MG_2265 by Never House, on Flickr

_MG_2273 by Never House, on Flickr



*The Forbidden City/紫禁城*

_MG_2625 by Never House, on Flickr

_MG_2559 by Never House, on Flickr

 Forbidden City, Beijing by PicPat2, on Flickr

_MG_2708 by Never House, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ Love the images of the Forbidden City.


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun Village*

IMG_1837 by iqremix, on Flickr

IMG_1839 by iqremix, on Flickr

IMG_1835 by iqremix, on Flickr

IMG_1841 by iqremix, on Flickr





*Sanlitun SOHO*

IMG_1845 by iqremix, on Flickr

IMG_1851 by iqremix, on Flickr

IMG_1848 by iqremix, on Flickr

IMG_1849 by iqremix, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathanwulf/7233152236/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Peking University's Weiming Lake and Boya Pagoda*

Bo'ya Tower by mirage-c, on Flickr





*Forbidden City Skyline and the West Beijing Skiline*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samophoto2011/7230032062/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Beijing Panorama by mirage-c, on Flickr

White Tower of Beihai Park by mirage-c, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Giant Egg, National Centre for the Performing Arts / 国家大剧院*


The titanium shell of the NCPA infront of the Great Hall of the People by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Looking north over the top of the NCPA with the Forbidden City in the top right.  by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Another top down on the side of the NCPA by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Side view of the NCPA with people in the water by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Near the top of the NCPA by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Looking down the NCPA by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Looking down the side of the NCPA by fotoflyer, on Flickr


The Great Hall of the People with NCPA in Foreground by fotoflyer, on Flickr


The NCPA with the Forbidden City in the background by fotoflyer, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Park*


Beijing International Broadcasting Center -2 by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Lamp Post by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Dragon Building and Water Cube by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Beijing International Broadcasting Center -1 by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Bird's Nest Stadium by fotoflyer, on Flickr


Bird's Nest Stadium -2 by fotoflyer, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ Question: Is the Dragon Building used to be the International Broadcast Center when Beijing hosted the Olympics in 2008?


----------



## kiendzang

*Olympic Park*


Beijing Olympic Park by Tuanam, on Flickr


Beijing National Stadium by Tuanam, on Flickr


Beijing National Stadium by Tuanam, on Flickr


Beijing National Stadium by Tuanam, on Flickr


Beijing National Stadium by Tuanam, on Flickr


Beijing National Stadium by Tuanam, on Flickr


Beijing National Aquatics Center by Tuanam, on Flickr


----------



## kiendzang

*Temple of Heaven (Tiantan)*


Tiantan by Tuanam, on Flickr


Tiantan by Tuanam, on Flickr


----------



## kiendzang

*On the streets of Beijing*


Ancient Color of Beijing by Tuanam, on Flickr


Green in Beijing 01 by Tuanam, on Flickr


Green in Beijing 03 by Tuanam, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

At the #lamatemple #beijing by jazzper75, on Flickr

Garfield at Wangfujing :lol:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/5793777500/sizes/l/in/set-72157624157018429/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iris_color_canela/7003684514/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iris_color_canela/6995109936/sizes/l/in/photostream/



P1000320 by Rich_Lem, on Flickr


Another odd-eyed kitten found in Confucius Temple








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7001975938/sizes/l/in/photostream/

dog wearing spectacles :lol:

The dog on the left is wearing spectacles by Rich_Lem, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

little universe said:


> *Sanlitun Village*
> 
> IMG_1837 by iqremix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1839 by iqremix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1835 by iqremix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1841 by iqremix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanlitun SOHO*
> 
> IMG_1845 by iqremix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1851 by iqremix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1848 by iqremix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1849 by iqremix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathanwulf/7233152236/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Such a massive shopping district right there.


----------



## little universe

*I'm a little cousin of the "you know who". :lol:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7217860622/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Chinese Answer to Michelangelo's The Creation of Adam :lol:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7217876972/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7220115208/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7220118614/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/2-mas/7169270284/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*798 Art Zone*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7223543126/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7223543794/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7222837818/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7222841356/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7222606372/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7222842192/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7222827408/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exiula/7222828284/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing was "Learning from Las Vegas"(A classic post-modern architecture theory book written by American Architect Robert Venturi)? :lol:*


*The Emperor Hotel/ 天子酒店 in Beijing's outer suburb. 
The three deities depicted in the building are 福禄寿 (Fú Lù Shòu) or Good Fortune (Fu), Prosperity (Lu), and Longevity (Shou). *


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chaowai SOHO*


IMG_8100 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_8094 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_8104 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_8090 by trevor.patt, on Flickr






*Shangdu SOHO*

IMG_8136 by trevor.patt, on Flickr

IMG_8113 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


----------



## :jax:

The Emperor Hotel was stretching "Beijing" a little bit. It is in Sanhe, an exclave of Langfang, Hebei province. It is closer to the center of Beijing than some parts of Beijing itself, so I guess it is OK.


----------



## Rekarte

Soho is fantastic!:cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Downtown is far far away on the upper left corner*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/7300715208/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eriktietz/7278075284/sizes/l/in/photostream/


"Bird's Nest" by mike'sworld, on Flickr


Summer Palace Upper Level Pano by Mitch and Bonnie, on Flickr


Summer Palace Mid Level Pano by Mitch and Bonnie, on Flickr


Summer Palace Lower Level Pano by Mitch and Bonnie, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jartana/7260943246/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Forbidden City, Beijing by Nick Corble, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

Rekarte said:


> Soho is fantastic!:cheers:


And that's not just your ordinary SOHO!


----------



## Severiano

The Emperor Hotel is awesome, I don't know why people think its so ugly.


----------



## big-dog

^^ I think it's funny and interesting but I don't like it. The idea is OK but it should have a better exterior finish than is now.



>


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## little universe

:jax: said:


> The Emperor Hotel was stretching "Beijing" a little bit. It is in Sanhe, an exclave of Langfang, Hebei province. It is closer to the center of Beijing than some parts of Beijing itself, so I guess it is OK.


It locates in a suburban town in Sanhe City called Yanjiao to be more exactly, about 35km east of Tian'anmen Square. The town's name Yanjiao or 燕郊 in Chinese means "beijing's suburb", 燕/yan was the old name for Beijing.



Severiano said:


> The Emperor Hotel is awesome, I don't know why people think its so ugly.


Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. :lol:


----------



## little universe

Tiananmen Square by KAM0S, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jartana/7240040606/sizes/l/in/photostream/


National Theatre - Beijing by urasun, on Flickr


国贸桥 by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr


An Hour Later by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Sunset over Beijing by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Sunset over Park Avenue by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Beihai Park 北海观望景山五亭 by loraineltai, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7304324536/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Jinshan Park, Beijing by loraineltai, on Flickr


Jinshan Park, Beijing by loraineltai, on Flickr


Jinshan Park, Beijing by loraineltai, on Flickr


Jinshan Park, Beijing by loraineltai, on Flickr


Jinshan Park, Beijing by loraineltai, on Flickr


Forbidden City by P.Q.L, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun/三里屯* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7248517216/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mosjos/7253251460/sizes/l/in/photostream/


IMG_6623_4_5_tonemappedx2f by 有机芋头, on Flickr


IMG_6620_1_2_tonemappedxf by 有机芋头, on Flickr


IMG_6677_78_79_81_85_tonemappedxf2 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


beijing birthday 038 by leah beard, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7325221170/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7325239508/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7325279766/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7325254292/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7325290920/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7299729286/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7299676816/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7293697204/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Linked Hybrid, Beijing - Steven Holl by Scott Norsworthy, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*An Old Courtyard House (Siheyuan/四合院) *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7155771101/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7155771641/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7155772687/sizes/l/in/photostream/







*Imperial Granary/皇家粮仓*


北京 8852 by 夫古大帝, on Flickr


北京 8813 by 夫古大帝, on Flickr


北京 8812 by 夫古大帝, on Flickr



北京 8811 by 夫古大帝, on Flickr








*Old Buildings of the National Library*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/7335845570/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/7335855834/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/7335850038/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine

nice updates from Beijing...kay:


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascaluehli/7304851288/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascaluehli/7314028628/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascaluehli/7304852366/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascaluehli/7312830898/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascaluehli/7312843614/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascaluehli/7320445600/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascaluehli/7320457204/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascaluehli/7154708957/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascaluehli/7158873123/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## everywhere

I love the close-up of CCTV Broadcast Center from the picture. :cheers:

From one of the pictures, what was that panda doing in front of the camera? :lol:


----------



## little universe

IMG_8104 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


Conrad Hotel (MAD architects), Beijing / CN, 2012 by william veerbeek, on Flickr


Beijing / CN, 2012 by william veerbeek, on Flickr


Beijing / CN, 2012 by william veerbeek, on Flickr



Beijing airport by Phil Marion, on Flickr


China: The National Centre for the Performing Arts (NCPA) by Ray Wise, on Flickr






Galaxy Soho (Zaha Hadid), Beijing / CN, 2012 by william veerbeek, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho (Zaha Hadid), Beijing / CN, 2012 by william veerbeek, on Flickr












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7344646796/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7159541325/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

In der verbotenen Stadt by Claudia L aus B, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/7134907757/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/7127728137/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/6981643770/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/7127728157/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/7127728339/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/6981645180/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/6981644678/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/6981645084/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Christmas in Beijing by ElArbolito, on Flickr


New commercial mall by ElArbolito, on Flickr


Food alley by ElArbolito, on Flickr


The new Beijing by ElArbolito, on Flickr


Restored old Beijing by ElArbolito, on Flickr


Old and new by ElArbolito, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

DF4 & DF11 Jianguomen Beijing 北京建国门南东风4和东风11 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


DF4 & DF11 Jianguomen Beijing 北京建国门南东风4和东风11 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


DDW_6442 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


View East from Westin Beijing 北京金茂威斯汀酒店楼上 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Galaxy SOHO under the clouds Beijing 蓝天白云下的银河SOHO by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Tag 2 - Peking - Himmelstempel by srmurphy, on Flickr


Tag 2 - Peking - Himmelstempel - Altarpodest by srmurphy, on Flickr


Tag 2 - Peking - Himmelstempel - Halle der Erntegebete by srmurphy, on Flickr


Tag 3 - Große Chinesische Mauer by srmurphy, on Flickr


Tag 3 - Peking - Sommerpalast - Kirschblüte by srmurphy, on Flickr


Tag 3 - Peking - Sommerpalast by srmurphy, on Flickr


Tag 3 - Peking - Sommerpalast by srmurphy, on Flickr


Tag 3 - Peking - Sommerpalast by srmurphy, on Flickr


Tag 3 - Peking - Sommerpalast - Tempel des Meeres der Weisheit by srmurphy, on Flickr


Tag 4 - Peking - Beihai Park by srmurphy, on Flickr


Tag 4 - Peking - Blick vom Kohlehügel by srmurphy, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iataorg/7174719373/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iataorg/7359945320/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iataorg/7359945736/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iataorg/7174720643/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iataorg/7359946550/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Parkview Green*


what's this by CathySweetie, on Flickr


Hey Yo Hey Yo by CathySweetie, on Flickr


Parkview Green, Fangcaodi Beijing by CathySweetie, on Flickr


Beijing 20120612 by CathySweetie, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Garden within Prince Gong's Mansion/ 恭亲王府花园*


Bamboo Symmetry by Sujuhyte, on Flickr


Mansion Gate by Sujuhyte, on Flickr


Fade Out by Sujuhyte, on Flickr


The Girl in the Mansion by Sujuhyte, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/7519682458/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/7517612238/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/7517608106/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Behind the CCTV Tower by pamhule, on Flickr


Down town Beijing China by |MBS-..|, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ I think you forgot to post Parkview Green and Phoenix Television Headquaters


----------



## little universe

*Your Average Beijingners/你身边的北京人*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/danitsjakoster/7534365460/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danitsjakoster/7534364252/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danitsjakoster/7534366278/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vatzinaples/7524020500/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7525571262/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7525569826/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danitsjakoster/7534365962/sizes/l/in/photostream/


ADay.org by D J Clark, on Flickr


ADay.org by D J Clark, on Flickr


DSCF6796 beijing opera by lele.meles.t21, on Flickr


DSCF6798 beijing opera by lele.meles.t21, on Flickr


great_air_craft_carrier_party_beijing_-12 by erinohara73, on Flickr


Changing of the Guards, Beijing by hightower_512, on Flickr


Scene of the Station by 西文 Simon, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7525564196/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing by digitalformat*, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matsuda-mashimaru/7534767850/sizes/l/


doc bao by Sherl., on Flickr


Kung Fu Girl, Beijing by hightower_512, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7519139984/sizes/l/in/photostream/


E = MC² by marekbz, on Flickr


Overlooking Beijing by hightower_512, on Flickr


Summer Beijing by photobyday, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Ruins of the Old Summer Palace (Yuanming Yuan)/圆明园. *

It was destroyed by British and French Troops during the Second Opium War which is a heavy lesson learned by Chinese People and the Nation as a whole.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davjdavies/7511019640/sizes/l/in/photostream/









*Imperial Summer Palace (Yihe Yuan)/颐和园*


Summer Palace by Trailpixie, on Flickr


China_Beijing_20120621_0350-untitled by Mark NoVa, on Flickr


Summer Palace @ Beijing (頤和園) by 不染俗塵 瓢飲清閒, on Flickr


China_Beijing_20120621_0244-untitled by Mark NoVa, on Flickr


DSC_0999.jpg by Matthew Mo, on Flickr


China_Beijing_20120621_0184-untitled by Mark NoVa, on Flickr


Summer Palace by Trailpixie, on Flickr


Summer Palace by Trailpixie, on Flickr


The Summer Palace by mirage-c, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Former Imperial Garden, Beihai Park/北海公园*


2012_May_01646_7_8Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01649_50_51Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01774_5_6Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01771_2_3Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01750_1_2Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01765_6_7Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr




2012_May_01747_8_9Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01661_2_3Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01620_1_2Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01628_29_30Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01652_3_4Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01777_8_9Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_02570 by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


2012_May_01631_2_3Enhancer by Alan&Megi, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ I see a panda dog from a lady dog owner in your last post...


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/itmustbebobby/7542952448/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/itmustbebobby/7542941406/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/itmustbebobby/7542939180/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/itmustbebobby/7542938044/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/itmustbebobby/7542944984/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/itmustbebobby/7542950486/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/itmustbebobby/7542949492/sizes/l/in/photostream/


CCTV Building, Beijing by hightower_512, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing*




A Peep at a Hutong/胡同








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7320443192/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Drum Tower/鼓楼








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7320420532/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6999040644/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Imperial Granary/皇家粮仓








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7145321873/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Guozijian & Confucius Temple/国子监，孔庙








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6933920262/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6933918186/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7079993657/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Lama Temple/雍和宫








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6975356962/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Zhongshan Park/中山公园 next to the Forbidden City








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6978574574/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7124661311/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6978576528/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6978576218/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Tian'anmen/天安门








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7525547496/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*An Old Temple *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7479813278/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7479804364/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7479733416/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7479710426/sizes/l/in/photostream/






The Forbidden City/故宫








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7145316471/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7020814515/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6975358044/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7186568721/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7320451110/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7371904678/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7255154710/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7138159811/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7138161107/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7180248689/sizes/l/in/photostream/

National Art Museum of China/中国美术馆 at Night








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7186571767/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7371807762/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7525550682/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7525553104/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## khoojyh

Beijing is really unique.


----------



## little universe

*Art Beijing*


*Sculptures in the Garden of Luxembourg's Embassy in Beijing*
Featuring works by Guan Wei, Liu Bolin, Li Xiafeng, Shen Jingdong, Shi Zhongying and Wang Lifeng


20120410-5394 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20120410-5276 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20120410-5388 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20120410-5387 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20120410-5410 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20120410-5286 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20120410-5422 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr







*Guan Wei & Wang Yousheng's Exhibition at Beijing Lotus Art Museum*


20120331-4997 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20120331-4990 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20120331-4992 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20120331-5005 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Untitled by alina polents, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

IMG_4488 f by Liping Yang, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

the_egg_and_qianmen-5 by 1world1eye, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Untitled by alina polents, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Untitled by alina polents, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Happy Valley by omefrans, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Beijing by Gedsman, on Flickr


Sparrows Taking a Break on the Fence at PEK/ZBAA by rickihuang, on Flickr


_MG_1422-1 by alec74, on Flickr


其 實 真 係 幾 辛 苦 . by j y ., on Flickr


Traditional frame by Roving I, on Flickr


Photo shoot by Roving I, on Flickr


Untitled by alina polents, on Flickr


Centre of attraction by Roving I, on Flickr


A829 by lumenus, on Flickr


眼 望 前 方 無 限 遠 . by j y ., on Flickr


----------



## little universe

3rd Ring Road North, Chaoyang by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-258 by keithlevit, on Flickr


3rd Ring Road North, Chaoyang by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-802 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-260 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-259 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-261 by keithlevit, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

CHINA-796 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-818 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-810 by keithlevit, on Flickr


3rd Ring Road North, Chaoyang by keithlevit, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157147890/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157195942/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Niujie Mosque / 牛街清真寺*

First built in 996, it is the oldest mosque in Beijing.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/7162362655/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/7347570488/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/7162363671/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/7162363197/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/7347565696/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/7162354001/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/7347561936/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/7347565472/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Former Imperial Garden, Beihai Park / 北海公园*


White Pagoda Beihai Park by WMackie Photography, on Flickr


Beihai Park, Beijing2012 by christopher_dai, on Flickr


Beihai Park, Beijing2012 by christopher_dai, on Flickr


Beihai Park, Beijing2012 by christopher_dai, on Flickr


Beihai Park, Beijing2012 by christopher_dai, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO *












http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/8157032023/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/8157040555/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/8157058766/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/8157021023/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## OmI92

Nice pics!


----------



## Linguine

stunning pics...


----------



## little universe

*Temple of Heaven / 天坛*

P1020332.jpg by Cyradis, on Flickr







*Forbidden City / 紫禁城*

P1020231.jpg by Cyradis, on Flickr

Forbidden City by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr







*Beijing Ancient Observatory / 北京古观象台*

P1020880.jpg by Cyradis, on Flickr







*Summer Palace / 颐和园*

P1020744.jpg by Cyradis, on Flickr

P1020748.jpg by Cyradis, on Flickr







*West Beijing Skyline*

Beijing Panorama by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr






*East Beijing Skyline*

Beijing Skyline by Nob911, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*798 Art Zone / 798艺术区*

Cat³ by Cek77, on Flickr






*Sanlitun / 三里屯*

Sanlitun Soho by Lux Moundi, on Flickr






*Bird's Nest, the national stadium / 国家体育场*

Poser by LeneNJ, on Flickr

Big Bird and Small Bird's Nest by LeneNJ, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Tien'Anmen by Fabrizio Campanelli, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Fabrizio Campanelli, on Flickr


Beijing West by Fabrizio Campanelli, on Flickr


Beijing East by Fabrizio Campanelli, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Peking Opera / 京剧*




Beijing Opera Performer by Vlad Bravo, on Flickr


Beijing Opera by Vlad Bravo, on Flickr


Beijing Opera by Vlad Bravo, on Flickr


Beijing Opera by Vlad Bravo, on Flickr


Beijing Opera by Vlad Bravo, on Flickr


Beijing Opera by Vlad Bravo, on Flickr


Beijing Opera by Vlad Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing, the Imperial Capital and its People / 帝都子民*












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8161242630/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8175137715/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157101398/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157109911/sizes/l/in/photostream/


skinning the roast ducks by chanlone, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157098148/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157144552/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157146856/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157131874/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157149364/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157107695/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157104989/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157105435/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157105861/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157103511/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*China Fashion Week*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157205403/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157237976/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157240224/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157205651/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157133653/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Chinese Communist Party's 18th National Congress at the Great Hall of People/ 中共十八大*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8169416262/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157145561/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157144261/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157143331/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157140729/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8169407254/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157139389/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Temple of Azure Clouds / 碧云寺 at Fragrant Hills / 香山. *




DSC_0522 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0557 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0529 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0538 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0559 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0567 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Temple of Heaven / 天坛*


DSC_0320 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0328 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0312 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0311 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0291 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0300 by Etonkwok, on Flickr











*The Drum Tower (Gulou)  / 鼓楼*


DSC_0115 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0109 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0096 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*A Common Residential Area in Chaoyang District, East Beijing*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8187758402/sizes/l/in/photostream/









*Haidian District / 海淀 , NW Beijing*


beijing - no sleep tonight by Cåsbr, on Flickr


no sleep today by Cåsbr, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/-christian-/2666305564/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/-christian-/2666310922/sizes/l/in/photostream/


China IPO Nov2012 (69) by ZenAgain, on Flickr


Zhongguancun by Dennis Deng, on Flickr









*Xizhimen / 西直门, West Beijing*


Xizhimen by Dennis Deng, on Flickr








*Chang'an Avenue's Xidan Sector / 长安街西单段, West Beijing*


西单 by ahenobarbus, on Flickr


西单 by ahenobarbus, on Flickr


西单 by ahenobarbus, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Ancient Districts in Beijing*



DSC_0014 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0145 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0079 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0078 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0130 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0048 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0037 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0038 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace / 颐和园*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenwilley/8181605601/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenwilley/8181585897/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenwilley/8181593113/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenwilley/8181618670/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

DSC_4527 by Mikey_TnT, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/staring-straight/8196878582/sizes/l/


Bird's Nest Reflection by gacrichards, on Flickr


Beijing's Western Skyline by gacrichards, on Flickr


Beijing Sunset by gacrichards, on Flickr


Beijing Night City by Miguel CARRILLO, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing, the Culinary Capital / 北京，美食之都*



DSC_0211 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0957 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0089 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0092 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0137 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0032 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0353 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0355 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0352 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Beautiful by BenValjean, on Flickr


Beijing by verumcrew, on Flickr


Autumn in Peking University by 廖宇晗, on Flickr


The Forbidden City by gacrichards, on Flickr


Forbidden City by fitect, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jartana/8169111108/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO*












http://www.flickr.com/photos/red_gloww/8152822232/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/red_gloww/8152814363/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/red_gloww/8152795509/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/red_gloww/8152822036/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/red_gloww/8153880205/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## alejoaoa

Amazing photos! Great job little universe, I'll be living in Beijing from december 1st and now I can't wait.


----------



## little universe

^^

Beijing is a very unique and interesting city, have fun in Beijing!


----------



## little universe

*Beijing at Night*



Beijing-5779 by Robin McConnell, on Flickr


Beijing-5772 by Robin McConnell, on Flickr


Beijing-5788 by Robin McConnell, on Flickr


Beijing-6017 by Robin McConnell, on Flickr


Beijing-6026 by Robin McConnell, on Flickr


A Tram is Coming by LeneNJ, on Flickr


Old and New Gate by LeneNJ, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Yinshan Mountain Pagoda Forest / 银山塔林*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phidu/8202461486/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phidu/8202461366/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phidu/8201370621/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phidu/8202461602/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phidu/8202462282/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital Airport Terminal 3 / 首都机场 T3*

Though the author made mistake by tagging it "Hong Kong Airport"! They look alike cs both of them were designed by the British Architect Norman Foster. 



hong kong_-5 by erinohara73, on Flickr


hong kong_-2 by erinohara73, on Flickr


hong kong_-3 by erinohara73, on Flickr


beijing T3 by erinohara73, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Prince Gong Mansion / 恭亲王府*


Prince Gong Mansion is a smaller version of the Forbidden City Really! The other royal family mansion, Prince Chun Mansion / 醇亲王府 with similar scale is a few blocks away...



Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


Prince Gong Mansion by fitect, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Ribbon Dancing at the front of the National Grand Theatre*






National Centre for Performing Arts Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


National Centre for Performing Arts Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


National Centre for Performing Arts Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


National Centre for Performing Arts Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


National Centre for Performing Arts Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


National Centre for Performing Arts Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


National Centre for Performing Arts Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


National Centre for Performing Arts Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Splendid Sunset of Pangu Daguan 日落盘古大观 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Splendid Sunset of Pangu Daguan 日落盘古大观 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Dongzhimen Modern Moma Beijing 北京当代万国城MOMA by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Dongzhimen Modern Moma Beijing 北京当代万国城MOMA by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Dongzhimen Modern Moma Beijing 北京当代万国城MOMA by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Slight Snow(20th Solar Term) Evening of Beijing CBD 小雪节气北京大北窑 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Around the Historical Shichahai Area / 什刹海*





Shichahai by fitect, on Flickr


Shichahai by fitect, on Flickr


Shichahai by fitect, on Flickr


Shichahai by fitect, on Flickr


Shichahai by fitect, on Flickr


Shichahai by fitect, on Flickr


Shichahai by fitect, on Flickr


Shichahai by fitect, on Flickr


Gulou by fitect, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Temple of Heaven / 天坛*



DSC_0256 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0252 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0234 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0260 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0258 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*St Joseph's Wangfujing Cathedral / 王府井天主堂*



St. Joseph's Church on Wangfujing Street Beijing China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


St. Joseph's Church on Wangfujing Street Beijing China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


St. Joseph's Church on Wangfujing Street Beijing China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


St. Joseph's Church on Wangfujing Street Beijing China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


St. Joseph's Church on Wangfujing Street Beijing China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


St. Joseph's Church on Wangfujing Street Beijing China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


St. Joseph's Church on Wangfujing Street Beijing China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/grumpi_monkee/8217289840/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grumpi_monkee/8217321274/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grumpi_monkee/8217287700/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grumpi_monkee/8217286806/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grumpi_monkee/8217288966/sizes/l/in/photostream/


temple in tiananmen square, beijing by harrypwt, on Flickr


shrine close to great wall by harrypwt, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobhallam/8206640763/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Beijing CBD night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Sanlitun shopping village by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Sanlitun shopping village by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Sanlitun shopping village by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing CBD night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing CBD night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing CBD night scene, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Beijing Central Business District, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing Central Business District, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing Central Business District, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing Central Business District, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing Central Business District, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Beijing Central Business District, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Building site by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Tian'anmen Square*




Tian'an Men Gate Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Tian'an Men Gate Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Tian'an Men Square Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Tian'an Men Square Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Great Hall of the People Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Great Hall of the People Beijing by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Beijing CBD by alxhee, on Flickr




beijing_ by erinohara73, on Flickr


Slight Snow(20th Solar Term) Evening of Beijing CBD 小雪节气北京大北窑 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Night Beijing 北京夜 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


015_Twenty-sixth of Nineth of Twelfth by freeXpress, on Flickr


015-Twenty-sixth of Nineth of Twelfth by freeXpress, on Flickr


014_Twenty-fifth of Nineth of Twelfth by freeXpress, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> Nice pics...


Thanks :cheers:




alejoaoa said:


> ^^ I took those two last week!!
> 
> Great job little universe, amazing selection of pics!


^^

Alejoaoa, Your Photos look truly awesome! Many Thanks. 

Hope you had great days in Beijing despite the chilly weather! 

I heard the temperature will drop to as low as minus 16 celsius degree this coming weekend, making it the coldest in half a century. :nuts:


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City / 紫禁城*





IMG_3822And7more_tonemappedf by 有机芋头, on Flickr


DSC_9984 by heinz homatsch, on Flickr


DSC_9980 by heinz homatsch, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abuirfan78/8266135077/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/timlee999/8234530355/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timlee999/8237254830/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timlee999/8235988147/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timlee999/8236165785/sizes/l/in/photostream/





*A Cute Cat in Forbidden City*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raystarck/8262088146/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raystarck/8261019835/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Aloft Beijing, Haidian—Water Cube by Aloft Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/editharteagaphotography/8282295341/sizes/l/in/photostream/


烟袋斜街 by MoniqueS Image, on Flickr


南锣鼓巷 by MoniqueS Image, on Flickr


DSC_9842 by heinz homatsch, on Flickr


DSC_9978 by heinz homatsch, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Context Travel, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/editharteagaphotography/8282293273/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/editharteagaphotography/8282294791/sizes/l/in/photostream/


DSC_0076 by heinz homatsch, on Flickr


Old Poeple Doing Gymnastic In A Park, Beijing, China by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


南锣鼓巷 by MoniqueS Image, on Flickr


The box office of Beijing Car Museum by MoniqueS Image, on Flickr


DSC_4665 by Photo Nut168 - JKA, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD*




P1170742.jpg by gt82025, on Flickr


P1170787.jpg by gt82025, on Flickr


P1170767.jpg by gt82025, on Flickr


P1170769.jpg by gt82025, on Flickr


P1170761.jpg by gt82025, on Flickr


P1170764.jpg by gt82025, on Flickr


P1170776.jpg by gt82025, on Flickr


Beijing Yintai Centre by gt82025, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Looking West*

Verbotene Stadt_HDR23 by Thomas Fischler, on Flickr










*Beijing Looking North*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/editharteagaphotography/8282290361/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Verbotene Stadt_HDR26 by Thomas Fischler, on Flickr


SCROLL ----->>>








Beijing Nord_Panorama2 by Thomas Fischler, on Flickr







*East Beijing Skyline*
SCROLL ----->>>


hkskyline said:


> By *矿工汉子* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace / 颐和园*



beijing (209)_10)_11)_tonemapped by locar12, on Flickr


beijing (257)_8)_9)_tonemapped by locar12, on Flickr


Beijing by j.wilkiewicz, on Flickr


beijing (322)_3)_4)_tonemapped by locar12, on Flickr


photo21 by PeteWatters, on Flickr


Beijing Oct 2012 -043 by PeterTang1, on Flickr


Beijing Oct 2012 -034 Kunming Lake by PeterTang1, on Flickr







Summer Palace by pfletcher631, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Ruins of the Old Summer Palace (Yuan ming Yuan) / 圆明园*

Aloft Beijing, Haidian—Yuan Ming Yuan by Aloft Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr





*Temple of Heaven / 天坛*

Temple of heaven, Beijing by VC1975, on Flickr






*The Nine-Dragon Wall at Former Royal Beihai Park / 北海公园九龙壁*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/8295840506/sizes/l/






*Tian'anmem Gate / 天安门*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/irazcim05/8296632708/sizes/l/


----------



## little universe

*When night falls...*



Aloft Beijing, Haidian—The Bird's Nest by Aloft Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Winter-Approaching(22th Solar Term)Day 21Dec2012 Beijing 北京冬至日 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Night of Beijing CBD 2012年冬至翌日的北京大北窑夜景 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Night of Beijing CBD 2012年冬至翌日的北京大北窑夜景 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace / 颐和园*




Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Forbidden City / 紫禁城*



Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kristian Golding, on Flickr







Forbidden City by p.a.nation, on Flickr






DSC05562 by jnw87, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Prince Gong Mansion / 恭亲王府*




121224 Beijing 13 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121224 Beijing 45 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121224 Beijing 17 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121224 Beijing 29 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121224 Beijing 44 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121224 Beijing 27 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121224 Beijing 53 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

121224 Beijing 01 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121224 Beijing 06 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121224 Beijing 03 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


2010.05.19 by Harbour No.29, on Flickr


121223 Beijing 04 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr





Temple of Heaven by p.a.nation, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing-Guangzhou HSR opening operations at Beijing West Railway Station*




Untitled by ANR2008, on Flickr


capture-20121223-225711 by ANR2008, on Flickr


capture-20121223-230412 by ANR2008, on Flickr


capture-20121223-230500 by ANR2008, on Flickr


Untitled by ANR2008, on Flickr


Untitled by ANR2008, on Flickr


Untitled by ANR2008, on Flickr


Untitled by ANR2008, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Graffiti in Beijing*






798 Art Zone Graffiti by mob6000, on Flickr


798 Art Zone Graffiti by mob6000, on Flickr


798 Art Zone Graffiti by mob6000, on Flickr


798 Art Zone Graffiti by mob6000, on Flickr


798 Art Zone Graffiti by mob6000, on Flickr


798 Art Zone Graffiti by mob6000, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionshambles/8143263414/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing Airport by iamkwcheung, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionshambles/8246125302/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionshambles/8143270072/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionshambles/8331525889/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionshambles/8332580150/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionshambles/8331524055/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/echristoph0408/8268408090/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Qianmen Historical Area / 前门历史街区*





Qianmen Watchtower 前门箭楼 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr


Qianmen 前门 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr


Qianmen Street 前门大街 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr


Qianmen Street 前门大街 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Smart City Tour - Beijing by Aurélien Calay, on Flickr


Beijing-China by iMs N´s Flickr , on Flickr


Beijing-China by iMs N´s Flickr , on Flickr


Scenic at the second ring of northern Beijing by Lux Moundi, on Flickr









*Beijing-Ulanbator-Moscow Train!!!*


Beijing to Ulaan Baator by ..zuzu.., on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*A Musical Show at Beijing OCT(Oversea Chinese Town) Theatre / 北京华侨城大剧院*






IMG_1869 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_2019 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_2016 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_2017 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_1998 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_1903 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_2005 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_1872 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_1995 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_1957 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_1982 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_1888 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_1976 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_1972 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_2029 by iqremix, on Flickr


IMG_2034 by iqremix, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Next Page


----------



## little universe

A Gate to the Meridian by smokejumping, on Flickr



The Blue Hour from Jingshan Park by smokejumping, on Flickr



Sunset Light over Beijing by smokejumping, on Flickr



Forbidden City & Water | Explore by Jerome_Bc, on Flickr




Qian Men Dajie by loitz79, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Olympic Park*




Bird's Nest Stadium by Nomad Within, on Flickr


Olympic Stadium of Beijing China by D'Angelo Fotografia, on Flickr


Olympic Pool of Beijing China by D'Angelo Fotografia, on Flickr


Untitled by FrancisFugle, on Flickr


Beijing - Water Cube (4) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing: An Ancient Charmer*







*Temple of Heaven*


Temple of Heaven - Beijing China by D'Angelo Fotografia, on Flickr


天壇公園 by kaurjmeb, on Flickr


天壇-圓丘 by kaurjmeb, on Flickr


IMG_0186 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_0181 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_4957 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr








*Summer Palace*


Beijing - Summer Palace (13) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Beijing - Summer Palace (19) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Beijing - Summer Palace (5) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Marble Boat by Noppanan Arunvongse Na Ayudhaya, on Flickr


17 Arch Bridge by too_funky, on Flickr


Summer Palace, Beijing by Shining75, on Flickr


Summer Palace, Beijing by Shining75, on Flickr


Summer Palace, Beijing by Shining75, on Flickr


Untitled by FrancisFugle, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*CCTV Headquarters*

The sitting man in Beijing by N.R., on Flickr

Beijing - CCTV Headquarters by Rolandito., on Flickr



*National Grand Theatre*

IMG_4844 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr

IMG_4842 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr

Beijing National Centre for the Performing Arts by too_funky, on Flickr

National Centre for Performing Arts by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr

National Centre for Performing Arts by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr




*National Library*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8376879031/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Oriental Plaza at Wangfujing*

Impressions China Trip 2009 by locusresearch, on Flickr




*Zhongguancun at Haidian District*

Beijing 2012-46 by Dave's Eye, on Flickr





*Beijing South Railway Station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8414849688/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City*





IMG_4703 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


IMG_2651 by Smartours China Photos, on Flickr


IMG_5516 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


IMG_2292 by Smartours China Photos, on Flickr


IMG_2444 by Smartours China Photos, on Flickr


IMG_2287 by Smartours China Photos, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkangel8514/8395670348/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkangel8514/8394590723/sizes/l/in/photostream/



IMG_5298 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


IMG_5733 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr



IMG_4381 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr



Panoramic view of Forbidden City by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing MOMA*





Linked Hybrid - Towers (6) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Linked Hybrid - Towers (3) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Linked Hybrid - Public Space (8) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Linked Hybrid - Public Space (3) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Linked Hybrid - Public Space (5) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Linked Hybrid - Aerial (2) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Linked Hybrid - Towers (9) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing 798 Art District*





798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


In Beijing by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


In Beijing by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


798 by [email protected], on Flickr


In Beijing by [email protected], on Flickr


In Beijing by [email protected], on Flickr


In Beijing by [email protected], on Flickr


In Beijing by [email protected], on Flickr


In Beijing by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Prince Gong's Mansion and Garden / 恭亲王府及花园*







IMG_5929 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


IMG_5930 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


IMG_5860 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


IMG_5944 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


IMG_5941 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


IMG_5922 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


IMG_5967 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


IMG_5977 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Peking Opera / 京剧*




Liang Hongyu & Han Shizhong by eusebius_, on Flickr


Empress Zhang by eusebius_, on Flickr


Concubine Yang & Emperor Xuanzong of the Tang Dynasty by eusebius_, on Flickr


Spiderweb Cave by eusebius_, on Flickr


Zhang Yue'e by eusebius_, on Flickr


Lady White Snake by eusebius_, on Flickr


Jin Wushu by eusebius_, on Flickr


Yang Zaixing by eusebius_, on Flickr


Xue Pinggui by eusebius_, on Flickr


Dian Wei by eusebius_, on Flickr


Zhong Kui by eusebius_, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Peking Opera / 京剧*




Cowboy & Village Girl by eusebius_, on Flickr


Diao Chan by eusebius_, on Flickr


Gao Lish by eusebius_, on Flickr


Yang Yanhui & Princess Tiejing by eusebius_, on Flickr


Guan Yu,Guan Ping and Zhou Cang by eusebius_, on Flickr


Liu Jinding by eusebius_, on Flickr


Mu Guiying by eusebius_, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*A Traditional Siheyuan / 四合院 Converted Hotel*
Siheyuan is a historical type of courtyard house in Beijing

Beijing - Double Happiness Hotel (2) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr

Beijing - Double Happiness Hotel (1) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr






*Lama Temple (or Yonghe Temple) / 雍和宫*
The Biggest Tibetan Buddhist Temple in Beijing

Yonghe Lama Temple by too_funky, on Flickr

Yonghe Lama Temple by too_funky, on Flickr

China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr

China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr

China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr

China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr

China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr







*Xinhuamen Gate of Zhongnanhai / 中南海*
Zhongnanhai, a former Imperial Garden next to the forbidden city, now serves as the headquarters of the Chinese Communist Party and the Central Government.

IMG_4764 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/loolooimage/6572040873/sizes/l/in/set-72157602738838395/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheaimages/8367380824/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheaimages/8367380252/sizes/l/in/photostream/


China Bullet Train by Royal Scottish National Orchestra, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loolooimage/8410545054/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Taihe Men by loitz79, on Flickr



Wu Men by loitz79, on Flickr



Tian'an Men by loitz79, on Flickr



Tian'an Men by loitz79, on Flickr


Palast von Prinz Gong by loitz79, on Flickr


Korridor by loitz79, on Flickr


Palast von Prinz Gong by loitz79, on Flickr


Protz Hofhaus by loitz79, on Flickr


Panorama Trommelturm by loitz79, on Flickr


Kunming See by loitz79, on Flickr


Beihai Park by loitz79, on Flickr


Jingshan Park by loitz79, on Flickr


Dächer der Verbotenen Stadt by loitz79, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillies182/8414494144/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillies182/8414494504/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillies182/8414493796/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillies182/8413393555/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

IMG_4690 by spinkedzzz, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheaimages/8367379702/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Old Beijing street and alley way by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr


Temple of Confucius 北京孔庙/北京孔廟 by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr


China 2012 by Der Dunn, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkangel8514/8395699950/sizes/l/


Untitled by Photographies ● Javier Barrera Inostroza, on Flickr


24 by Mr Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

fabulous images. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

Beijing airport by NXDNZ, on Flickr


Beijing airport by NXDNZ, on Flickr


Beijing by NXDNZ, on Flickr


Beijing Skyline by NXDNZ, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*A Giant Panda in Spring Festival travel season at Beijing Railway Station / 熊猫也春运* :lol:



From Sina.com.cn


----------



## little universe

Jingshan Park by h1chang, on Flickr


Forbidden City by h1chang, on Flickr


Yonghe Temple by h1chang, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by h1chang, on Flickr


Beijing by Pinkwater, on Flickr


Beijing by Pinkwater, on Flickr


Nanluoguxiang by h1chang, on Flickr


Daguanyuan by h1chang, on Flickr


Beijing from Jingshan Park by h1chang, on Flickr


Beijing Temple of Confucius by h1chang, on Flickr


Guozijian Street by h1chang, on Flickr


Guozijian Street by h1chang, on Flickr


Temple of Earth by h1chang, on Flickr


Summer Palace by h1chang, on Flickr


Summer Palace by h1chang, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by h1chang, on Flickr


Forbidden City by h1chang, on Flickr


Forbidden City by h1chang, on Flickr


Forbidden City by h1chang, on Flickr


Forbidden City by h1chang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*A Ski Resort in Beijing's Mountain Area*





Beijing 2013 by barbific, on Flickr


Beijing 2013 by barbific, on Flickr


Beijing Snowboarding by barbific, on Flickr


Beijing 2013 by barbific, on Flickr


IMG_1661 by barbific, on Flickr


Beijing 2013 by barbific, on Flickr


Beijing Snowboarding by barbific, on Flickr


Beijing 2013 by barbific, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Beijing by veronesi.roberto, on Flickr



Beijing by veronesi.roberto, on Flickr



Beijing by veronesi.roberto, on Flickr



Beijing by veronesi.roberto, on Flickr



Beijing by veronesi.roberto, on Flickr


Beijing by veronesi.roberto, on Flickr



beijing mosque- HDR by iezham, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*
The Imperial Capital / 帝都*




<Panorama> Forbidden City Museum 故宫博物院 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr


<Panorama> Forbidden City Museum 故宫博物院 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr


Forbidden City Museum 故宫博物院 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr


Forbidden City Museum 故宫博物院 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr


Qianmen 前门 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr



Qianmen Watchtower 前门箭楼 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr


Beihai Park 北海公园 (Beijing 北京) <Panorama> by SKHO , on Flickr


Shichahai 什刹海 (Beijing 北京) by SKHO , on Flickr



Juyongguan Great Wall 居庸关长城 (Beijing 北京) <Panorama> by SKHO , on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*

Beijing Conrad Hotel by Local MAD Architects *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/red_gloww/8590192978/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing 20130418 by CathySweetie, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*


Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple / 藏传佛寺雍和宫*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richarquis/8650388939/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Beijing Zoo / 北京动物园*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richarquis/8651487988/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Peking Opera / 京剧*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richarquis/8650390837/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe

*

A Function at a Traditional Chinese Restaurant (Qing Dynasty Style)*




2012 Class International Business Study Trip to China by Cambridge Executive MBA, on Flickr


2012 Class International Business Study Trip to China by Cambridge Executive MBA, on Flickr


2012 Class International Business Study Trip to China by Cambridge Executive MBA, on Flickr


2012 Class International Business Study Trip to China by Cambridge Executive MBA, on Flickr


BJIFF filmmakers' dinner with ECI Global Talents in Beijing by ECI Talents, on Flickr


2012 Class International Business Study Trip to China by Cambridge Executive MBA, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/markmccaughrean/8666967876/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markmccaughrean/8665854021/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markmccaughrean/8666952346/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markmccaughrean/8665852485/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

DSC_3683 by Kenneth Moore Photography, on Flickr


The Egg by Tannachy, on Flickr


Beijing-01 by Nukky, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/red_gloww/8153880205/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markmccaughrean/8665827623/sizes/l/in/photostream/


A good architectural design | Bird Nest by adrisigners, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markmccaughrean/8665828563/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## coth

honestly saying, this thread becomes the typical beijing thread. all shots are about same 3-4 places...


----------



## Gatech12

Those are some great pictures. Beijing is such an amazing city


----------



## little universe

*Annual Sino-American Military Dialogue in Beijing*




130420-D-V0565-035 by Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, on Flickr


130422-D-V0565-004 by Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, on Flickr


130422-D-V0565-010 by Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, on Flickr


130422-D-V0565-006 by Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, on Flickr


130419-D-VO565-00-4 by Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, on Flickr


130419-D-VO565-00-6 by Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, on Flickr


130419-D-VO565-00-3 by Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, on Flickr


130419-D-VO565-00-11 by Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Designed in Beijing / 北京设计*




Designed by Zhang Lei 张雷作品 © Francesco Stelitano/LUZphoto by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


‘BENCH MONK’Bookshelf Present by Moreless 多少出品“叠罗汉”架© Francesco Stelitano/LUZphoto by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


A Taste of China – Design Around the Table：Tea Stories 茶道© Francesco Stelitano/LUZphoto. by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Qing Feng Couch Present by Roling 荣麟出品：清风榻 ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Cylinder Chair Designed by Haichen 海上青花作品：圆筒椅©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Bamboo Tea Set Designed by Jamy Yang 杨明洁作品：皇家雪兰莪“知足常乐”茶具系列 © Francesco Stelitano/LUZphoto by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Designed by Alan Chan 陈幼坚作品© Francesco Stelitano/LUZphoto by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Bottle Lamp Designed by Zhu Xiaojie 朱小杰作品：酒瓶吊灯© Francesco Stelitano/LUZphoto by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Caochangdi Art District / 草场地艺术区*




MIRA MIRA©草场地共同体CCDC,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


From Yuhang来自余杭©草场地共同体CCDC,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


CON-TRADITION对立©草场地共同体CCDC,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Radical Materiality基本物质性©草场地共同体CCDC,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Radical Materiality基本物质性©草场地共同体CCDC,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Ghost Magnet Roach MotelTJ 中国项目房间©草场地共同体CCDC,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Ghost Magnet Roach MotelTJ 中国项目房间©草场地共同体CCDC,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamnsmithphotography/8657345383/sizes/l/in/photostream/


野孩子 Free souls by Imnotblue, on Flickr


Moving by toshi.roshi, on Flickr


beijing by leng_wen, on Flickr


beijing by leng_wen, on Flickr


beijing by leng_wen, on Flickr


A Poor Lady in Beijing by Chinesejoy, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktor_chenovsky/8676023098/sizes/l/in/photostream/


SanLiTun twilite-0626.jpg by Ding Zhou, on Flickr


SanLiTun twilite-0628.jpg by Ding Zhou, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Night Market*



China April 2013 by Christopher Strong, on Flickr


China April 2013 by Christopher Strong, on Flickr


China April 2013 by Christopher Strong, on Flickr


China April 2013 by Christopher Strong, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Grand National Theatre / 国家大剧院*




The National Theater 2 by Will's Vision, on Flickr



The National Theater 1 by Will's Vision, on Flickr



The National Theater 3 by Will's Vision, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*

Iberia Center for Contemporary Art / 伊比利亚当代艺术中心 at 798 Art District*

By Local *Approach Architecture Studio / 场域建筑*


from archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Tree Art Museum / 树美术馆 at Songzhuang Art Colony / 宋庄, Suburban Beijing.*

By Local Architect Daipu / 戴璞


from archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

Buildings by Tetris by dizxover, on Flickr


Beijing GC_April 2013-144.jpg by frocker, on Flickr


Beijing GC_April 2013-162.jpg by frocker, on Flickr


Beijing GC_April 2013-125.jpg by frocker, on Flickr


Beijing GC_April 2013-160.jpg by frocker, on Flickr


Coma White by murphyz, on Flickr


Beijing GC_April 2013-249.jpg by frocker, on Flickr


Beijing GC_April 2013-129.jpg by frocker, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

coth said:


> honestly saying, this thread becomes the typical beijing thread. all shots are about same 3-4 places...


^^

The photo sources i use in this thread were predominantly from flickr. The thing about flickr is its users are mainly foreigners traveling to Beijing whose footprints are confined to a handful of popular tourist spots. 

Will try to diversify the places as per your request.  :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Ancient Beijing City Wall / 北京城墙 Remnants *

The 24km long Wall was built between 1436-1553 BUT was demolished in the 1950s under the command of Chairman Mao hno:

This small section of surviving yet dilapidated city wall is hidden behind the Beijing Railway Station




中国 China 北京 Beijing by Miller H, on Flickr


中国 China 北京 Beijing by Miller H, on Flickr


中国 China 北京 Beijing by Miller H, on Flickr


中国 China 北京 Beijing by Miller H, on Flickr


中国 China 北京 Beijing by Miller H, on Flickr


中国 China 北京 Beijing by Miller H, on Flickr 
​


----------



## tunggp

Last Christmas


DSC01732 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

DSC06379 Beijing, China Central Television (CCTV) building (OMA) 3k by Recliner, on Flickr


DSC06357 New Beijing Poly Plaza, external view of suspended lantern by Recliner, on Flickr


DSC06349 New Beijing Poly Plaza, internal view of suspended 'lantern' by Recliner, on Flickr


Poly Plaza by alexzhang001, on Flickr


DSC06351 New Beijing Poly Plaza, internal cleaning by Recliner, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho Apartments, Dongcheng, Beijing. Zaha Hadid, 2013. by Mr Giblin, on Flickr


DSC06366 Beijing Galaxy Soho (Zaha Hadid) panorama 3k by Recliner, on Flickr


DSC06347 Beijing Linked Hybrid (MOMA Phase 2) panorama by Recliner, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doevos/8751913709/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doevos/8754573724/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

*Drum Tower / 鼓楼*


20130320_090713a by FANG Chen, on Flickr







*Meridian Gate / 午门*


The Forbidden City, Beijing. by Mr Giblin, on Flickr








*Deshengmen Gate / 德胜门*


20130318_084857_4 by FANG Chen, on Flickr









*Qianmen Gate / 前门*









20130410_144522 by ohrwurm67, on Flickr


Beijing - Koh Bao Ling by Koh Bao Ling, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace / 颐和园*





20130310_173015a by FANG Chen, on Flickr


20130310_170054a by FANG Chen, on Flickr


20130310_160140a by FANG Chen, on Flickr


20130310_172007a by FANG Chen, on Flickr


20130310_171229a by FANG Chen, on Flickr


DSC02901 by ohrwurm67, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdalmuld/8756408355/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing Streets*



BJBB (36) by CSuter, on Flickr


DSC_0047 by Darksair, on Flickr


EDG_4600 by EJ Sunga, on Flickr


EDG_4596 by EJ Sunga, on Flickr


EDG_4575 by EJ Sunga, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crgrantphotography/8753180853/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crgrantphotography/8754306966/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfcastro/8750402829/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

The Great Hall of the People, Tiananmen Square, Beijing. by Mr Giblin, on Flickr


Tiananmen Square, Beijing. by Mr Giblin, on Flickr


High Point by alexzhang001, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielhischer/8754929829/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing Skyline, April 2013. by Mr Giblin, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

Heaven temple, Beijing by g_trevize, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/7[email protected]/8786443769/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8786441373/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Untitled by bengrill, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crgrantphotography/8785033037/sizes/l/in/photostream/


2013_1_Beijing_2_DSC3924 by Geloz75, on Flickr


DSC02046 by Mavila & Sergio, on Flickr


2013_1_Beijing_2_DSC3995 by Geloz75, on Flickr


Man & Dog by Andrew Englisch, on Flickr


20130515-DSCF0390 by keitha.kid, on Flickr


Like à bubble by Math__, on Flickr


2013_1_Beijing_3_DSC4329 by Geloz75, on Flickr


2013_1_Beijing_3_DSC4325 by Geloz75, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

2013_1_Beijing_3_DSC4415 by Geloz75, on Flickr


2012-10-11_The_Week_After_8587 by LesterXu, on Flickr


Traffic in Beijing by World Bank Photo Collection, on Flickr


Untitled by bengrill, on Flickr


Untitled by bengrill, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

DSC_0666 by Mikey_TnT, on Flickr


DSC_0610 by Mikey_TnT, on Flickr


Beijing Garden Expo by violet916, on Flickr


283-1 by Chexpir, on Flickr


The Summer Palace by Rgraffiks, on Flickr


DSCF7861 by day_and_night, on Flickr


2013_bj_clocks_DSC3845 by Geloz75, on Flickr


Walking the Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


DSC02071 by Mavila & Sergio, on Flickr


IMG_9909 by Joseph Oropel, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Taoist Dongyue Temple / 东岳庙*




20130501E05 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr


20130501E01 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr


20130501E02 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

galaxy soho2 by Ryan Wren, on Flickr


galaxy soho1 by Ryan Wren, on Flickr


Airport Train Station by aldian.silalahi, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8766879430/sizes/l/


IMG_20130505_173306.jpg by 田甜33, on Flickr


IMG_20130505_172727.jpg by 田甜33, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8749804000/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightrock/8763502558/sizes/l/​


----------



## little universe

China World Trade Center by Rhughes411, on Flickr


p_004 by Rhughes411, on Flickr


CCTV Tower by Rhughes411, on Flickr




h_003 by Rhughes411, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iiedii/8777422063/sizes/l/












p_003 by Rhughes411, on Flickr












Jingshan Park by Rhughes411, on Flickr












Forbidden City by Rhughes411, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*798 Art District*



Bamboo City竹城©751info,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


YI JIAN ZHAI Space Junctions Concept Design Exhibition“一间宅· 接龙”概念创作展©Beijing Design Week,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


“The Edge of the Potential Area” Broad Design Concept Exhibition“潜域边缘”泛设计概念展©Beijing Design Week,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Public Space公共场域©751info,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Site scenes 场地照©Beijing Design Week,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Public Space公共场域©751info,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Public Space公共场域©751info,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Public Space公共场域©Beijing Design Week,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Public Space公共场域©751info,2012 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Church of the Saviour (Xishiku Church) / 西什库天主堂*


Beijinger's slang during the Boxer Rebellion / 义和团运动:

*"吃面不搁酱，炮打交民巷；吃面不搁醋，炮打西什库"*












http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexliu1711/8853254386/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexliu1711/8852626891/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexliu1711/8852611221/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

*Music Festival at the abandoned Beijing Shougang Steel Mill / 首钢*


The Beijing municipal government and the artist community intend to convert the deserted factory into another "798 Art Zone" like Artists' Sanctuary in the years to come. 





DSCF7887 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF7903 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF7894 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF7956 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF7893 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF7852 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF7973 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF7980 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF7972 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF7914 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF8177 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr


DSCF8051 by >>> Silly Rabbit, Trix are for Kids <<<, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

2013_1_Beijing_2_DSC3935 by Geloz75, on Flickr


2013_1_Beijing_2_DSC3937 by Geloz75, on Flickr


2013_1_Beijing_2_DSC3922 by Geloz75, on Flickr


2013_1_Beijing_2_DSC3939 by Geloz75, on Flickr


2013_1_Beijing_2_DSC3781 by Geloz75, on Flickr


2013_1_Beijing_2_DSC3932 by Geloz75, on Flickr


2013_1_Beijing_2_DSC3920 by Geloz75, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Clear Days* 



Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


Walking the Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


Walking the Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


Walking the Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Murky days* hno:



Walking the Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


Walking the Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


Walking the Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


Walking the Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


Walking the Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr


Walking the Beijing Waterways by D J Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

IMG_6799 by vincemie, on Flickr


IMG_6831 by vincemie, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*The Temple of Heaven / 天坛*


DSC00377 by podfolder, on Flickr





*Beijing Ancient Observatory / 北京古观象台*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8801024741/sizes/l/







*A typical Beijing Courtyard House (or Siheyuan) / 四合院*


theOrchidBeijing.com by LooBruin, on Flickr






*Tian'anmen Square / 天安门广场*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8851596221/sizes/l/





*Beijing Airport Subway Station*


Beijing airport by Owen Ontwerpt!, on Flickr






*Beijing Chaoyang CBD *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8738864934/sizes/l/in/photostream/





*Historical Qiamen Avenue / 前门大街*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8637471524/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Old vs New: Viewing from the ancient Dongbianmen Gate / 东便门 *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8529895465/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Dongbianmen Gate / 东便门 *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8531009156/sizes/l/

​


----------



## little universe

*Niujie Mosque / 牛街清真寺*

Beijing by Gedsman, on Flickr




*Peking University / 北京大学*

Around the Lake by cplong11, on Flickr





*The Forbidden City / 故宫*

熙攘 / the hustle and bustle by blackstation, on Flickr

角 / corner by blackstation, on Flickr

旷 / hollowness by blackstation, on Flickr


Forbidden City 故宫 by elikozoe, on Flickr






*Suzhou Street at the Summer Palace / 颐和园苏州街*

Suzhou Street (Summer Palace) 苏州街／颐和园 by elikozoe, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8563751909/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

*The Temple of Heaven / 天坛*



摇曳之光 / swaying by blackstation, on Flickr


吹过墙檐的晚风 / breeze by blackstation, on Flickr


祈年殿 / the Qinian Palace by blackstation, on Flickr


鎏金 / gilding by blackstation, on Flickr


云遮 / the half sky by blackstation, on Flickr


午后天坛 / The Temple of Heaven by blackstation, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*People in Beijing*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/kp33/8955745142/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kp33/8566577247/sizes/l/in/photostream/


005 by Rhughes411, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phg_voyager/8923908479/sizes/l/


forbidden wall by Bosso Baron, on Flickr


老人们的光 / the light of the old men by blackstation, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7453828032/sizes/l/


Beijing Streets by Rgraffiks, on Flickr


Mother and Daughter by ltheaven, on Flickr


Img352539nx2__conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


aurelia by tenglish, on Flickr


CAFA-9092-2.jpg by Ding Zhou, on Flickr


Somewhere in 798 Art Zone, Beijing by rockassical, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phg_voyager/8924461218/sizes/l/​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Galaxy SOHO *

At East 2nd Ring Road




XSJV5 said:


> By：http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=664865&extra=page=1


----------



## little universe

*Beijing's Sexy Ancient Hutongs / 北京胡同*

The term "Hutong" was coined referring to its Mongolian origin meaning "Alley" when Beijing was the Capital of the Mighty *Mongol Empire* (Yuan Dynasty 1271–1368). 




Beijing Hutong by CHEN, Chia-Lin, on Flickr


P1358549 f by Liping Yang, on Flickr


Wudoaying Hutong, Beijing by mortolan, on Flickr


Against The Wall by a l e x . k, on Flickr


China_659 by Jan Termont, on Flickr


Ya'er Hutong by Simone Lilienfeld, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saltwater_helen/9017041304/sizes/l/


Beijing Hutong in modern style by wypunk, on Flickr


Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Pagoda of Cishou Temple / 慈寿寺塔*
The Cishou Pagoda was built in 1576 during the Ming Dynasty 











http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8981467752/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8981464954/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8980268993/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8980266395/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Temple of Confucius / 北京孔庙*

Beijing Temple of Confucius is the second largest Confucian Temple in China, after the one in Confucius' hometown of Qufu.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8973912260/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8973905040/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8973906832/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8972716947/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8972720061/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8972733709/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

Beijing by nigth by Aminumerique, on Flickr


Untitled by Xiaolin WEI, on Flickr


P_006 by Rhughes411, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Dance Academy / 北京舞蹈学院 Rehearsals*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/8921809700/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/8921797766/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/8921192457/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9013938403/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9013933257/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9001086803/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Dance Academy / 北京舞蹈学院 Rehearsals*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9001102221/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9001099765/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9015121390/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9001090853/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9001095685/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9001055447/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9001071629/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9001078367/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## oliver999

amazing.


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudevoyage/8939474007/sizes/l/


Temple of Heaven and Park by jasonlsraia, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven and Park by jasonlsraia, on Flickr


The Forbidden City, Beijing by andrewmcnulty, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Conrad Hotel*


Beijing ... Conrad Hotel by Dennis Deng, on Flickr

Beijing ... Conrad Hotel by Dennis Deng, on Flickr










*Guanghua Rd. SOHO*


Beijing ... Guanghua Lu SOHO by Dennis Deng, on Flickr

Beijing ... Guanghua Lu SOHO by Dennis Deng, on Flickr








*Galaxy SOHO Atrium*


Beijing ... Galaxy SOHO by Dennis Deng, on Flickr

Beijing ... Galaxy SOHO by Dennis Deng, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/awvdm888/9022789980/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/awvdm888/9022783108/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

verboden stad totaal by mvanderwerf, on Flickr


tempel van de hemel by mvanderwerf, on Flickr


klokkenmuseum by mvanderwerf, on Flickr


lama tempel by mvanderwerf, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing Streets*




DSC_0691 by mvanderwerf, on Flickr


DSC_0257 by mvanderwerf, on Flickr


DSC_0254 by mvanderwerf, on Flickr


DSC_0072 by mvanderwerf, on Flickr


DSC_0101 by mvanderwerf, on Flickr


南锣鼓巷 by Quan., on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Busy Beijing Traffic*




168 - Verkeer by taichimax, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mustanir/8997294029/sizes/l/
​


----------



## little universe

DSC_2175.jpg by Lukas Kolisko, on Flickr


Beijing by Levella17, on Flickr


DSC_2004.jpg by Lukas Kolisko, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Art Beijing*





2012 Beijing by 安地 羊 Andy Yen, on Flickr


Untitled by 安地 羊 Andy Yen, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unique33/9023445062/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unique33/9023449328/sizes/l/


2012 Beijing by 安地 羊 Andy Yen, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Out of this world by Paul Passoni, on Flickr


Awesome Lobbies of Beijing – The Opposite Hotel by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unique33/8938286145/sizes/l/


DSC_0225e by mimikiki22, on Flickr


Huamao Center, Beijing, Sigma DP1M by winfredo, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/9050826826/sizes/l/


Living in the CBD by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Heart of the CBD by Mark Griffith, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shadowshu/9032602426/sizes/l/


Seventeen-Arch Bridge Beijing Summer Palace 北京颐和园十七 孔桥 by gerrit-worldwide.de, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wjhleonard/8997712355/sizes/h/


国子监 by Quan., on Flickr


090110_053_Beijing_Verbotene Stadt.jpg by florian.banzer, on Flickr


Wall by NIMA PHOTO, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

DSC_0296b by mimikiki22, on Flickr


Beijing by mimikiki22, on Flickr


Beihai Park Beijing 北京北海公园 by gerrit-worldwide.de, on Flickr


stadion beijing by mvanderwerf, on Flickr


Beijing by mimikiki22, on Flickr


Untitled by Christopher C Scott, on Flickr


Beijing, China by fddi1, on Flickr


DSC_4947.jpg by Lukas Kolisko, on Flickr


Tiananmen by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Rainy day by KParchYVR, on Flickr


2012 Beijing by 安地 羊 Andy Yen, on Flickr


Beijing by mimikiki22, on Flickr


Beijing by mimikiki22, on Flickr


2012 Beijing by 安地 羊 Andy Yen, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Downpour in Beijing*





Thunder Showers by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Thunder Showers by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Thunder Showers by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Thunder Showers by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Thunder Showers by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Thunder Showers by KParchYVR, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun / 三里屯*





Beijing by mimikiki22, on Flickr


Beijing by mimikiki22, on Flickr


China 20.05.2013 15-09-15_Snapseed by michael_urspringer, on Flickr


China 20.05.2013 14-55-48_Snapseed by michael_urspringer, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Lama Temple (or Yonghe Temple) / 雍和宫*

The Construction Work started in the year 1694. It is the Largest Tibetan Buddhist Temple in Beijing. 






Lama Temple 雍和宮 by jasonlsraia, on Flickr


Lama Temple 雍和宮 by jasonlsraia, on Flickr


Lama Temple 雍和宮 by jasonlsraia, on Flickr


Lama Temple 雍和宮 by jasonlsraia, on Flickr


Lama Temple 雍和宮 by jasonlsraia, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station / 北京南站*





High-speed rail (HSR) trains in China by filchist, on Flickr


High-speed rail (HSR) trains in China by filchist, on Flickr


High-speed rail (HSR) trains in China by filchist, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9072430901/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9074662598/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9072432915/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9072433893/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unique33/9021218199/sizes/l/


Siheyuan by MikeWu, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unique33/9023446096/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinapressphoto/9073129223/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/9084816019/sizes/l/​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Street Level*




0820_185944 Beijing. Zona Wangfujing by RamonCamblor, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinapressphoto/9090301522/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinapressphoto/9075362818/sizes/l/in/photostream/



0820_180814 Beijing. Calle Wangfujing by RamonCamblor, on Flickr


0820_184728 Beijing. Calle Wangfujing by RamonCamblor, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Peking Union Medical College / 北京协和医学院*


0820_180938 Beijing. Zona Wangfujing by RamonCamblor, on Flickr


0820_183420 Beijing. Zona Wangfujing by RamonCamblor, on Flickr










*Beijing Normal University / 北京师范大学 Old City Center Campus*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinapressphoto/9075336644/sizes/l/in/photostream/









*National Museum of Women and Children / 中国妇女儿童博物馆*


Beijing ... by Dennis Deng, on Flickr


Beijing ... by Dennis Deng, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

Beijing (118) by gokimdo, on Flickr


Beijing (68) by gokimdo, on Flickr


Beijing (27) by gokimdo, on Flickr


Beijing (26) by gokimdo, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

Beijing (72) by gokimdo, on Flickr


Beijing (74) by gokimdo, on Flickr


Beijing (70) by gokimdo, on Flickr


Beijing (71) by gokimdo, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*The Olympic Park*




DSC_2351.jpg by ah_fotobox, on Flickr


Beijing National Stadium by Rhughes411, on Flickr


Beijing National Stadium - Bird's Nest by mifaso1001, on Flickr


Beijing's National stadium, or more commonly known as the "Bird Nest" by www.rolento.com, on Flickr



In front of the Bird Nest, Beijing by rockassical, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*BTV Headquarters / 北京电视台*
BTV is Beijing's Local TV Station, while CCTV is the National Broadcaster. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9092039682/sizes/l/in/photostream/








*People's Bank of China / 中国人民银行 Headquarters*
China's Central Bank









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8888996382/sizes/l/in/photostream/








*Bank of China / 中国银行 Headquarters*
Designed by Chinese American Architect I.M.Pei / 贝聿铭









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8888375073/sizes/l/in/photostream/








*CNOOC Group / 中海油 Headquarters*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8985902334/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/9086726170/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/9084510521/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/9086728072/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/9086733830/sizes/l/​


----------



## little universe

*The Imperial Architectures' Detailings *





Intricate roof decoration, Forbidden City, Beijing by mezzapod, on Flickr


Roof Side by jeanjacquesfabre, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leightho/9114853657/sizes/l/
​


----------



## little universe

*National Centre for the Performing Arts*




National Grand Theatre Beijing by Light Distillery, on Flickr


National Grand Theatre Beijing by Light Distillery, on Flickr


National Grand Theatre Beijing by Light Distillery, on Flickr


National Grand Theatre Beijing by Light Distillery, on Flickr
​


----------



## chambre12

I love the colourful of the ancien buildings and the modern of the city


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Beijing


----------



## little universe

Pekin cité interdite by Archangem, on Flickr


Pekin cite interdite by Archangem, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9190756932/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing - Jingshan Park 3 by jenniferjohansen, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing at night*




DSC_0167 by Dan Morrill, on Flickr


DSC_0233 by Dan Morrill, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9230906139/sizes/l/in/photostream/


_MG_0163 by NIMA PHOTO, on Flickr









Capital M Reception by CSOFT Gallery, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jkikani/9110503462/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr


Beijing at Night, from old CCTV Tower by ojotof, on Flickr


Beijing's CBD by NIMA PHOTO, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

SCROLL--->>>









Coal Hill and the Forbidden City by pamhule, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9224524812/sizes/l/in/photostream/









panorama from window by nonvip, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

DSC_1557.jpg by ojotof, on Flickr


Opera de Pekin by Aminumerique, on Flickr


Peking Opera Huguang by PeterDanford, on Flickr


Place Tiananmen by Aminumerique, on Flickr


You Watch My Back by tourtrophy, on Flickr


Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr





王府井 by ge.wang, on Flickr





CSOFT training by CSOFT Gallery, on Flickr


Lao She Teahouse by pamhule, on Flickr


gril at the party by NIMA PHOTO, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Jean-Pierre Raynaud Gallery by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Capital Museum - Going Up by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Jintaixizhao Station by KParchYVR, on Flickr


National Centre for the Performing Arts by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Gallery by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho Building by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Quartier 798 - Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr


Quartier 798 - Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

josephyap90 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3axAVFj-lo
> 
> Awesome vid!! :nuts:


^^







​


----------



## little universe

*600 years old ancient Temple (Zhizhu Temple / 智珠寺) Converted Restaurant in Beijing*





Temple Restaurant Beijing by anilegna, on Flickr


Temple restaurant Beijing by anilegna, on Flickr


Temple restaurant Beijing by anilegna, on Flickr


Temple Restaurant Beijing by anilegna, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Modern Beijing Streets*




*Wangfujing Street, Dongcheng District, Inner East Beijing*

Wangfujing street. Beijing by sarkisyan.ella, on Flickr





*Datun Rd near the Olympic Village, Inner North Beijing*

Youngman Neoplan Trolleybus in Beijing by dedtiga, on Flickr





*East 3rd Ring Road, Chaoyang District, East Beijing*

CCTV Headquarters 中央电视台总部大楼 by Pawel Paniczko, on Flickr





*Xidan Area, Xicheng District, Inner West Beijing*

2013.06.09-20.20.50-6008-DL by Daniel Lin - Photojournalist, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*A Chinese Garden Within Beijing Airport T3*


Beijing airport T3 by kinkwan_lam, on Flickr




*The Drum Tower*


IMG_5917_bw by Prime_Focus, on Flickr




*Forbidden City Roofs*


Forbidden City Beijing by HutchSLR, on Flickr




*The Summer Palace*


Summer palace view on Beijing by Saf', on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO at East 2nd Ring Road*












http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/9286551770/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/9286552788/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/9286553366/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rashiq/9286553538/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

DongDaQiao Road Beijing 北京东大桥路 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Parkview Green Beijing 北京侨福芳草地及东大桥路 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

Cafe by sirouni, on Flickr


Studio-XBeijing_CriticalCopying 006 by Studio-X Global Network, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qcwqcwqcw/9317747869/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lalakubiak/9291835220/sizes/l/in/photostream/


2013.06.07-03.14.43-5134-DL by Daniel Lin - Photojournalist, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9285924943/sizes/l/in/photostream/


IMG_5083 by SunnyJoker, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qcwqcwqcw/9282610122/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qcwqcwqcw/9279210649/sizes/l/in/photostream/


2013.06.07-21.08.59-5330-DL by Daniel Lin - Photojournalist, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Buses running between Zhengyangmen's two gates*

They are Gate House (left) & Archery Tower (right)




IVECO Bus of Line1 Beijing BRT 北京快速公交1线依维柯 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Front Gate Beijing BRT Line1 正阳门车站快速公交1线 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Buddhist Gungji Temple / 广济寺*
Xicheng District, Downtown Beijing

It is also the headquarters of the *Buddhist Association of China / 中国佛教协会*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8820465146/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8820482002/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8820451644/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8820429964/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanqiphoto/8820445762/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

*Peking University / 北京大学 & Tsinghua University / 清华大学 *

China's Top Two Universities in Beijing





*Tsinghua University*


20130625-DSC05738 by martindesu, on Flickr


20130625-DSC05749 by martindesu, on Flickr


Tsinghua Univeristy main building by Eugene Phoen, on Flickr


Tsinghua Lotus pond by JonParry, on Flickr


Tsinghua University, Beijing by JonParry, on Flickr









*Peking University*


IMG_7005 by kkluk913, on Flickr


Beijing - Peking University by auws, on Flickr


Untitled by Geoffrey C., on Flickr


Peking University Boya Tower by Joshua Drew Vaughn, on Flickr


Peking University by Eric^^, on Flickr


South Gate at Peking University by WellesleyMediaRelations, on Flickr


beijing university campus, beijing by makiko melange, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing's gritty 798 Art District*
Converted from an abandoned military factory built in the 1950s




20130527_0085.jpg by Alexandre Kuma, on Flickr


Peking 2013 by Wfkherzog, on Flickr


20130527_0141.jpg by Alexandre Kuma, on Flickr


20130527_0155.jpg by Alexandre Kuma, on Flickr


20130527_0149.jpg by Alexandre Kuma, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun / 三里屯*
Beijing's Leading Bar and Night-club District



The Village by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Hutong Walk, Beijing. Sigma DP1M by winfredo, on Flickr


Dusk at Sanlitun, Beijing. Sigma DP2m by winfredo, on Flickr


Dusk at Sanlitun, Beijing. Sigma DP2m by winfredo, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

DSC_0103-103 by Dan Morrill, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justbeforeeternity/9257510435/sizes/l/in/photostream/


HuGuoSi, Beijing DP2M by winfredo, on Flickr


HuGuoSi, Beijing DP2M by winfredo, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

Beijing Bird Nest National Stadium by nicootan, on Flickr










Beijing Bird Nest National Stadium by nicootan, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*UNESCO World Heritage Sites in Beijing*

















*The Summer Palace / 颐和园*









Summer Palace, Beijing, China. Sigma DP1m, merged with 3 shots. by winfredo, on Flickr







*The Temple of Heaven / 天坛*









Temple of Heaven by john.meehan, on Flickr







*The Forbidden City / 紫禁城*









20130529_0190.jpg by Alexandre Kuma, on Flickr







*Beijing Section of the Great Wall / 长城*









L9161040 by zhoubeie, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing: the Indie Music Centre in Chinese World*






Miss Mix @ Mao Live House by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Miss Mix @ Mao Live House by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Chasing Flames @ Mao Live House by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Yugong Yishan Benefit Concert by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Yugong Yishan Benefit Concert by KParchYVR, on Flickr


Ismat Folk Rock Project by KParchYVR, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*The Ancient Village of Cuandixia / 爨底下*
Mentougou District, Suburban Beijing




China through my lens by adamba100, on Flickr


China through my lens by adamba100, on Flickr


China through my lens by adamba100, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4126045197/sizes/l/in/photolist-7hB4ui-7jLExD-dTKggm-8rjQD1-8rjQro-8rjQTE-af1t6y-9UW9vq-81NqjG-81KgkP-81Kgqz-9UTivv-8rRrJc-bwgQLK-bjLCVW-bwgpWi-bwzqUV-e9NoVg-dxaLjR-8N8PFW-aeXDvK-aeXCAM-af1sLU-af1sdq-aeXCVc-af1trN-93TKKV-93WPa9-93WDbC-93TyK8-93Tzcn-93WC7A-93WCj9-93TK2K-93TJSF-93WCKw-93TzKF-93Tz3K-93TKzR-93WDmN-93TyAK/


​


----------



## little universe

*Xidan / 西单*
Xicheng District, Inner West Beijing


Beijing - Shopping Mall by Beschty, on Flickr


Beijing - Shopping Mall by Beschty, on Flickr







*Sanlitun SOHO / 三里屯 SOHO*
Dongcheng District, Inner East Beijing









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9262499116/
​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangomango/9447604501/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Wudaoying Hutong. Beijing by dondiego72, on Flickr


Beijing Summer. by Dror Poleg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9171794347/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnemi/9425138507/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## pissybits

little universe said:


> *The Ancient Village of Cuandixia / 爨底下*
> Mentougou District, Suburban Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China through my lens by adamba100, on Flickr
> 
> 
> China through my lens by adamba100, on Flickr
> 
> ​


wow this place is pristine! hope nobody starts putting up those ugly flattop concrete houses, or worse yet those tile covered ones.


----------



## little universe

*Lightnings over Beijing *



Lightning strikes over Guomao by pamhule, on Flickr


北京的闪电 Lightning of Beijing by 正杰_zhengjie, on Flickr


北京的闪电 Lightning of Beijing by 正杰_zhengjie, on Flickr


北京的闪电 Lightning of Beijing by 正杰_zhengjie, on Flickr


北京的闪电 Lightning of Beijing by 正杰_zhengjie, on Flickr


Lightning by stephenquattro, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City / 紫禁城*








The Forbidden City, Beijing by YG Low, on Flickr








Cité interdite (37) by Oxcart75, on Flickr







*Historical Shichahai Lakes Area / 什刹海*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/19921214loves/9502940430/







*The Ancient Marco Polo Bridge / 卢沟桥*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/in_stone/9519389559/

​


----------



## little universe

*Fighting Scenes of Peking Opera *



Théâtre (38) by Oxcart75, on Flickr


Théâtre (20) by Oxcart75, on Flickr


Théâtre (32) by Oxcart75, on Flickr


Théâtre (42) by Oxcart75, on Flickr


Théâtre (35) by Oxcart75, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Hutongs*




beijing by daniel flickrski, on Flickr


beijing by daniel flickrski, on Flickr


beijing by daniel flickrski, on Flickr


beijing by daniel flickrski, on Flickr


beijing by daniel flickrski, on Flickr


beijing by daniel flickrski, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

The end of April, Beijing, blue skies. by 麻團張, on Flickr


Sunset in mist. by 麻團張, on Flickr


Beijing after the rain.雨后北京 by 麻團張, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

DSCF3984副本 by unTed, on Flickr


Sanlitun Colour Beijing by W6Westcroft, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9266085023/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramiro_berrocal/9516525463/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing, China by Guillaume Bideau Life, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9545523337/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnemi/9425130977/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing (47) by Oxcart83, on Flickr


DSC_0302 by C Town Clown, on Flickr


Temple du Ciel (11) by Oxcart83, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramiro_berrocal/9516532053/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Traffic*




REU CHINA-AUTOS/ by elspethrigney, on Flickr


Sunday Night Traffic by pamhule, on Flickr


Traffic of Beijing by O Tin, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace / 颐和园*



2008_03_03_167 by ErronBurns, on Flickr


2008_03_03_130 by ErronBurns, on Flickr


2008_03_03_128 by ErronBurns, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Grand National Theatre / 国家大剧院*




中国国家大剧院。中国北京，2013年8月。 中国国家大剧院位于北京市中心天安门广场西，人民大会堂西... by JackPOON阿邦, on Flickr


中国国家大剧院。中国北京，2013年8月。 中国国家大剧院位于北京市中心天安门广场西，人民大会堂西... by JackPOON阿邦, on Flickr


中国国家大剧院。中国北京，2013年8月。 中国国家大剧院位于北京市中心天安门广场西，人民大会堂西... by JackPOON阿邦, on Flickr


中国国家大剧院。中国北京，2013年8月。 中国国家大剧院位于北京市中心天安门广场西，人民大会堂西... by JackPOON阿邦, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

Bottles by pony,, on Flickr


后海 / Houhai / Хоухай by ahenobarbus, on Flickr


Pavillion by ahenobarbus, on Flickr


北京协和医学院 / Peking Union Medical College by ahenobarbus, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun SOHO*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9528966279/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sujinyan/9531745182/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing, Sanlitun SOHO by anton hazewinkel, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Beijing National Aquatics Center by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Bird's Nest Sunrise by @AdeRussell, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing SOHO Construction Site*
Wangjing New Area, NE Beijing











http://www.flickr.com/photos/red_gloww/9588639177/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD Skyline*



By *tulumu* from gaoloumi.com



















​


----------



## little universe

DSC00840-3 by Pai Shih, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Beijing_Aug_2013_477 by gorgollum, on Flickr


Red Wall Garden Hotel - Corridor by nateq314, on Flickr


Red Wall Garden Hotel - corridor and stairwell by nateq314, on Flickr


Red Wall Garden Hotel - stairwell by nateq314, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Oh My God!-7820.jpg by Ding Zhou, on Flickr


BAND!!! by maxpayne9861115, on Flickr



Monk, Cars & Wall by Peiyu Liu, on Flickr



Florentijn Hofman’s Rubber Duck at the Summer Palace by pamhule, on Flickr


798 Art DistrictDSC_1593 by A.Fauth, on Flickr


“DSC_1566”为智能对象-1 by maxpayne9861115, on Flickr


“DSC_1499”为智能对象-1 by maxpayne9861115, on Flickr


“DSC_1501”为智能对象-1 by maxpayne9861115, on Flickr


Handicraft Shop by nateq314, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Beijing cityscape temples and skyscrapers panorama China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


Beijing cityscape panorama downtown skyscapers China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


Beijing contemporary downtown office buildings and skyscraper cityscape panorama illuminated at dusk China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


Beijing National Stadium Bird's Nest reflecting in Olympic Park China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Beijing Forbidden City panorama downtown landmarks China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


Beijing Forbidden City panorama Imperial Lion guarding temples China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


Beijing Beihai Park pleasure boats below Qionghua island China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


Beijing crowds shopping on Qianment Street foggy night panorama China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Historical Shichahai Lakes Area / 什刹海*



Beijing sunshine on the restaurants and bars of Qianhai China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


Beijing colourful bars and restaurants illuminated on Houhai Lake panorama China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


Beijing neon lights shining from restaurants on Qianhai Sea China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


Beijing restaurants and bars illuminated on Qianhai lake panorama China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

BEIJING SHOTS 27 by hectorborrassegarra, on Flickr


BEIJING SHOTS 21 by hectorborrassegarra, on Flickr


BEIJING SHOTS 13 by hectorborrassegarra, on Flickr


BEIJING SHOTS 05 by hectorborrassegarra, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

高塔 / On the Tower by ~~ZZ~~, on Flickr


Beijing Panorama 3 by ~~ZZ~~, on Flickr


Beijing Panorama 1 by ~~ZZ~~, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Temple of Heaven / 天坛*










West Heaven Gate 西天门 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr









West Heaven Gate 西天门 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr









Long Corridor 长廊 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr









Long Corridor 长廊 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr









Circular Mound Altar 圜丘 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr









Hall of Prayer for Good Harvests 祈年殿 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr​


----------



## chambre12

little universe said:


> *Historical Shichahai Lakes Area / 什刹海*
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing sunshine on the restaurants and bars of Qianhai China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Beijing colourful bars and restaurants illuminated on Houhai Lake panorama China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Beijing neon lights shining from restaurants on Qianhai Sea China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Beijing restaurants and bars illuminated on Qianhai lake panorama China by fotoVoyager flickr, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ​


these ones are very romantic to stay with your boy/girlfriend in one of those traditional boats.


----------



## little universe

*2013 Tour of Beijing (Bicycle) / 2013 环北京自行车赛*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/10291659413/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/10291657963/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/10255631396/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/10254349845/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/10276936786/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/10276863804/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/10236502624/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/10205025264/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/10204955874/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/10205163363/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Tour of Beijing 2013 by Alain Rumpf, on Flickr


Tour of Beijing 2013 by Alain Rumpf, on Flickr


Tour of Beijing 2013 by Alain Rumpf, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

Beijing by Andrey Klimov, on Flickr


Beijing by Andrey Klimov, on Flickr


Badachu Temple Beijing by manijeirani, on Flickr


the forbidden city by Damian Bere, on Flickr


Beijing by Andrey Klimov, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Subway / 北京地铁*

With its length at 456 km (283 mi), Beijing Subway is China's second longest Metro system after *Shanghai Metro* (468 km / 290.8 mi)
Beijing Subway is also one of the world's biggest and busiest Subway Systems...and is still expanding at blistering speed












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9888575934/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9888392046/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9888421294/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9888673863/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9888386415/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9888676393/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

Bird's Nest by Andy Aydt, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Garden Expo / 园博会*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/yan227202/10377488675/sizes/h/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pcfannet/10138070665/sizes/l/in/photostream/


“DSC_7376”?????-1 by maxpayne9861115, on Flickr


BEIJING CBD by maxpayne9861115, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Tiananmen Gate at Night *
Entry Gate of the Former Imperial City ( Note: NOT the Forbidden City)










Tian an men by VIctorCu1, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Tower of Buddhist Incense at the Summer Palace / 颐和园 佛香阁*










IMG_0967 by mtkunze, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*National Centre for the Performing Arts / 国家大剧院*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/guenoo/9624290641/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guenoo/9624291149/sizes/o/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

*The Interiors of the Imperial Ancestral Temple / 太庙*

BEIJING SHOTS 28 by hectorborrassegarra, on Flickr






*Zhengyangmen Gate (or Qianmen Gate) / 正阳门 (前门)*








Untitled by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr







*Nine Dragons Wall at the Forbidden City / 故宫九龙壁*








The Nine Dragons by iSilent, on Flickr







*The Forbidden City / 紫禁城*








Amazing place, Forbbiden city by Xabi G., on Flickr








2013 08 Beijing - 88 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Financial Street Area / 北京金融街*
Xicheng District, Inner West Beijing








http://www.flickr.com/photos/agooday/10904798135/sizes/h/in/photostream/





*Beijing CBD Area*
Chaoyang District, East Beijing








Beijing Landmark Skyline by Laws0n_Lu, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Lama Temple / 雍和宫*
Built in 1694 AD, it is the Largest Tibetan Buddhist Temple Compound in Beijing










Lama Temple 雍和宫 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr









Lama Temple 雍和宫 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr









Lama Temple 雍和宫 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr









GDS_3048-2 images by guil0u1, on Flickr

​


----------



## hkskyline

The view from the World Summit Wing above is quite decent and the food is not so expensive either.

Notice the photo was also moved from post 1400 (amended to empty) to 1402.


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace / 颐和园*










View of Kunming Lake 昆明湖 and Longevity Hill 万寿山 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr









Gallery of Flourishing Culture 文昌院 (Wenchang Yuan) by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr









Garden of Virtue and Harmony 德和園 (Deheyuan) - Grand Stage 大戏楼 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace / 颐和园*










Panorama Waterroad by maxlorenz90, on Flickr










GDS_3250-3 images by guil0u1, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Ming Dynasty Tombs by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr


Autumn in Beijing by Rhughes411, on Flickr


20131106DYT06 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr


Beijing Autumn, Summer Palace by kingdomany, on Flickr


Pavilion on a pond at Xiangshan Park in Beijing China. by da_jett1, on Flickr


Beijing Autumn, Summer Palace by kingdomany, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Beijing by Augusto Rovere, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vcy_photography/10953809135/sizes/l/in/photostream/


IMG_0832 by M3-春大桃愛與恨俱樂部, on Flickr


08-04 - Beijing (36) by jonathonmook, on Flickr


LCD Pavilion LCD北京参数化设计 Photo by Daniele Dainelli ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


LCD Pavilion LCD北京参数化设计 ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


2013 08 Beijing 798 - 49 by Arnaud999, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Bird's Nest by anjo dycaico, on Flickr









Laughing Guys by vonSchnitzenberg, on Flickr









Parkview Green by vonSchnitzenberg, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leroyli/6902862565/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leroyli/6902823451/sizes/l/in/photostream/


วังต้องห้าม by Pok: A New Journal of a new Life., on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10872524356/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Temple by Partha, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qiping/10519890553/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe

Forbidden Palace Beijing by Andrew and Annemarie, on Flickr









The Forbidden City by xindimanlig, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Looking Up (12) by Brady Fang, on Flickr


3D Urbanscape by nico3d, on Flickr


Looking Up (11) by Brady Fang, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Blue Sky Beijing by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Look what had they done to this poor Volkswagen Beetle?! *

:nuts: :lol: 



Beetle Sphere at Beijing's Parkview Green by Bruce in Beijing, on Flickr


Beetle Sphere at Beijing's Parkview Green by Bruce in Beijing, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6759115959/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6759118535/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing by Dayou_X, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Catholic Xishiku Cathedral  (The Church of the Saviour) / 西什库天主堂*
Xicheng District, Inner West Beijing










http://www.flickr.com/photos/smbtravels/11043017555/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smbtravels/11043112346/sizes/h/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing MOMA*









Linked Hybrid 7 by joevare, on Flickr


​


----------



## chambre12

little universe said:


> *Catholic Xishiku Cathedral  (The Church of the Saviour) / 西什库天主堂*
> Xicheng District, Inner West Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/smbtravels/11043017555/sizes/h/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/smbtravels/11043112346/sizes/h/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> ​


Western vs estern :nuts:


----------



## little universe

Forbidden City by oahukamaaina, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

beijing by fabio rois, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Historical Qianmen Avenue / 前门大街*








Space by MatthieuMoors, on Flickr






*Olympic Park / 奥体公园*








20131021_奧運_2349_55 by Linc060, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD *
Chaoyang District, East Beijing










nightscene of beijing by max.hou, on Flickr









nightscene of beijing by max.hou, on Flickr









nightscene of beijing by max.hou, on Flickr









nightscene of beijing by max.hou, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Zhengyangmen Gate (or Qianmen Gate) / 正阳门 (前门)*










Zhengyangmen Gatehouse by memos to the future, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

20131021-DSC00774 by 包昀浩 JESUAN, on Flickr


riding by sirouni, on Flickr


Summer Palace, Beijing Autumn by kingdomany, on Flickr


Jingshan Hill, Beijing by kingdomany, on Flickr


Summer Palace, Beijing Autumn by kingdomany, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sishuwujing/11060670603/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Untitled by S^2, on Flickr


Air China Blue B-2059 Phoenix Liner Livery by Panuwut P., on Flickr


Beijing Olympic Mascots Fuwa by Panuwut P., on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

初冬晨曦中的北京 by LeoLi2013, on Flickr


Inside the Forbidden City, Beijing by nlamb75, on Flickr


View through the rooftops inside the Forbidden City, Beijing by nlamb75, on Flickr


20131019_頤和園_1486_7_8 by Linc060, on Flickr


Untitled by astrowerx, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Traditional Doors in Beijing*



Doors-4378 by ThomG57, on Flickr


Doors-4412 by ThomG57, on Flickr


Doors--6 by ThomG57, on Flickr


Doors-8625 by ThomG57, on Flickr


Doors--5 by ThomG57, on Flickr


Seat of Power 中南海 by KF 红相机, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Beijing by brightwingpl, on Flickr









北京·天坛 The Temple of Heaven, Beijing, China by Hoa Ying, on Flickr









Forbidden city in the morning by Fox ZENG, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10943447376/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

Dawn of Beijing by Fox ZENG, on Flickr










Beijing Sunrise by yatlee, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/massiccio2007/11070845923/sizes/l/in/photostream/


20131019_頤和園_1561 by Linc060, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven: an Imperial Sacrificial Altar in Beijing by Panuwut P., on Flickr


20131117-DSC06688 by 包昀浩 JESUAN, on Flickr


Beijing Beatles at MAO Live House by pamhule, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tnndrw/11270190126/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing．China by Brian_YU, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nutexzles/10737889596/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

20131020_紫禁城_1769 by Linc060, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zhu-xp/8896920295/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Jingshan Park - 59 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Beijing Hutong by Sunset Noir, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

20131020_景山公園_1823_33 by Linc060, on Flickr









Beijing by millerb, on Flickr









Beijing National Stadium by arvs78, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Design Week / 北京设计周*



Lost and Found 齐家系列家具展 Photo by Daniele Dainelli ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Lost and Found 齐家系列家具展 ©751 D·PARK by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Lost and Found 齐家系列家具展 ©751 D·PARK by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Lost and Found 齐家系列家具展 Photo by Daniele Dainelli ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Lost and Found 齐家系列家具展 Photo by Daniele Dainelli ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Tangka Art in the Context of Contemporary Design 现在空间和设计语境下的唐卡艺术 ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Tangka Art in the Context of Contemporary Design 现在空间和设计语境下的唐卡艺术 ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Contemporary Furnishings With Philosophical Flavor 当代“哲学家” ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Contemporary Furnishings With Philosophical Flavor 当代“哲学家” ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Urban Flower of Life 都市生活花 ©751D·PARK by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Urban Flower of Life 都市生活花 Photo by Nicola Longobardi ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Home 人家©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Design Week / 北京设计周*



Home 人家 ©751D·PARK by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Home 人家©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Food Loop 都市农场 ©751D·PARK,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


DADA 2013 “Digital Infiltration” Event Series | DADA2013“数字渗透”系列活动 Photo by Daniele Dainelli ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


DADA 2013 “Digital Infiltration” Event Series | DADA2013“数字渗透”系列活动 Photo by Daniele Dainelli ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


DADA 2013 “Digital Infiltration” Event Series | DADA2013“数字渗透”系列活动 ©751D·PARK,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Swarovski Digital Crystal ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


DADA 2013 “Digital Infiltration” Event Series | DADA2013“数字渗透”系列活动 Photo by Nicola Longobardi ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


DADA 2013 “Digital Infiltration” Event Series | DADA2013“数字渗透”系列活动 ©Beijing Design Week,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr



DADA 2013 “Digital Infiltration” Event Series | DADA2013“数字渗透”系列活动 ©751D·PARK,2013 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Galaxy SOHO, Beijing, China by Joel Santos - Photography, on Flickr


CHina Television Headquarters (CCTV) at Moonrise, Beijing by Joel Santos - Photography, on Flickr


National Centre for the Performing Arts | Beijing | China by Joel Santos - Photography, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eugenelimphotography/11420749054/sizes/h/

​


----------



## little universe

*A Cold Day in Beijing*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11321793004/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11321771613/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11321669415/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11321799983/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11321735194/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11321753656/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11321676375/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11321689016/sizes/l/


​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO at 2nd Ring Road*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vaquey/11417693264/sizes/l/






*Wangjing SOHO at Wangjing New Area*








Beijing by MEICHAOnk, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Beijing's night by brightwingpl, on Flickr


cbd, beijing by most mad, on Flickr


cbd, beijing by most mad, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Museum of Natural History / 北京自然博物馆*










Untitled by StanislavL., on Flickr



​


----------



## xtdyz

edit


----------



## little universe

^^

The most romantic Chinese city??? :hmm:

I'd say it's one of the most sophisticated and powerful cities in China and in the Whole World with its far-reaching economical, political and cultural influences .


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Phoenix International Media Center (Phoenix TV New Headquarters)*
Chaoyang District, NE Beijing










Phoenix International Media Center (BIAD UFo), Beijing / CN, 2013 by william veerbeek, on Flickr









Phoenix International Media Center (BIAD UFo), Beijing / CN, 2013 by william veerbeek, on Flickr









Phoenix International Media Center (BIAD UFo), Beijing / CN, 2013 by william veerbeek, on Flickr









Phoenix International Media Center (BIAD UFo), Beijing / CN, 2013 by william veerbeek, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

IMG_2800 by 贵格陈, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

_3Y_1163 by 贵格陈, on Flickr









IMG_2811 by 贵格陈, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*The Imperial Ancestral Temple (or Taimiao) / 太庙*


Taimiao-06 by 湖光虾影, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Green Spaces*



*Qianjiadian / 千家店*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucas_ma/9270939947/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Fragrant Hills / 香山*

香山 / Fragrant Hills / Ароматная гора by ahenobarbus, on Flickr



*Tonghui River / 通惠河*

北京通惠河 by aelx911, on Flickr



*Peking University / 北京大学*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10835309063/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe

China Lunar New Year by LOCTRAN781, on Flickr


Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr


_MG_1033-1 by 久淳堂, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzyparkerbarrow/11447745133/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

IMG_2706 by 贵格陈, on Flickr









IMG_2741 by 贵格陈, on Flickr


​


----------



## bsq109

Great updates!


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace / 颐和园*


CHINA - Beijing - Summer Palace - Kunming lake by Asier Villafranca (www.asiervillafranca.com), on Flickr


CHINA - Beijing - Summer Palace - Kunming lake from Longevity hill by Asier Villafranca (www.asiervillafranca.com), on Flickr


CHINA - Beijing - Summer Palace - Tower of Buddhist Incense in Longevity Hill by Asier Villafranca (www.asiervillafranca.com), on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD  / 北京中央商务区*
Chaoyang District, East Beijing








Beijing CBD, deserted. by Dutch Tom, on Flickr





*Zhongguancun / 中关村*
Haidian District, NW Beijing








IMG_0009 by SeonChen, on Flickr






*Beijing West Railway Station Area / 西客站地区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramabyrhombus/12212988084/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

*Wangfujing Cathedral / 王府井天主堂*
Dongcheng District, Inner East Beijing









20140130E06 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Temple of Ancient Monarchs / 历代帝王庙*
Xicheng District, Inner West Beijing

Please don't be confused with the *The Imperial Ancestral Temple (or Taimiao) / 太庙* in Dongcheng District, Inner East Beijing 



[2014.01.15] 北京 歷代帝王廟 明嘉靖十年(1531年)始建，原址为保安寺。明嘉靖九年... by 發現號（北京）, on Flickr


[2014.01.15] 北京 歷代帝王廟 明嘉靖十年(1531年)始建，原址为保安寺。明嘉靖九年... by 發現號（北京）, on Flickr


[2014.01.15] 北京 歷代帝王廟 明嘉靖十年(1531年)始建，原址为保安寺。明嘉靖九年... by 發現號（北京）, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New CBD / 望京新区* 









DSC00744 by Yu Tan, on Flickr





*Jianguomen Outer Street / 建国门外大街*









DSCN9587 by atatstone, on Flickr


​


----------



## junerain

edit


----------



## steven939

edit


----------



## steven939

edit


----------



## little universe

*The Historical Branch of the National Library of China / 国家图书馆 古籍馆*
Xicheng District, Inner West Beijing.

This Historical Branch of the Library, located next to the Royal Beihai Park, houses ancient books, documents, manuscripts and archives, 
while the New Branch with bigger and wider collections is in Haidian District, NW Beijing.










China National Library, Beijing by Olga Kacher, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/k_noname/12266943764/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe

*Lama Temple at Dusk / 雍和宫 暮色 * 
Dongcheng District, Inner East Beijing


(Built in year 1694, it is the largest Tibetan Buddhist Temple in Beijing)









Rooftops near Lama Temple and Temple of Confucius in Beijing by pamhule, on Flickr









Sunset over Lama Temple by pamhule, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing had snowfall yesterday*

from sina.com.cn

























































​


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre & the Great Hall of the People*










IMG_9812 by Caslon Zhang, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Forbidden City after Snow / 雪后 故宫*










失焦視線中的角樓全景【重口味Ver.】 by KyoiPhoto, on Flickr









P4085023 by BSVISION, on Flickr









Forbidden City by BSVISION, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital International Airport / 首都国际机场*
World's 2nd Busiest Airport










20140208E03 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kar-98k/12341796973/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenmccown/12427691623/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO*









20130817-20.jpg by Xiang Gu, on Flickr





*The Oriental Plaza / 东方广场*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramabyrhombus/12303394905/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe

*Military Museum of the Chinese People's Revolution / 中国人民革命军事博物馆*









2010-04-北京-军博 by Jinning, on Flickr






*National Agriculture Exhibition Hall / 全国农展馆*









Beijing Agricultural Exhibition Center by d.jonnel, on Flickr






*National Grand Theatre / 国家大剧院*









National Theater by Andy Aydt, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Peking University / 北京大学*
Together with the neighbouring *Tsinghua University / 清华大学*, they are the Top Two Universities of China


(Formerly known as the *Imperial University of Peking / 京师大学堂*, its current main campus was converted from a former royal prince's garden.)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeliazar/6356537599/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeliazar/6356507355/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeliazar/6356501373/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeliazar/6356518501/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yeliazar/6356529045/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing / 老北京*


photo by leotommy, on Flickr


photo by leotommy, on Flickr


IMG_9908 by Caslon Zhang, on Flickr


The Chengzhen Gate (成贞门) by fanjw, on Flickr


P4034638 by BSVISION, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Freezing Beijing in Winter *


Summer Palace by BSVISION, on Flickr


DSCF3781.jpg by photofantast, on Flickr


Summer Palace by BSVISION, on Flickr


DSC_7536 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Empty Sanlitun Area during CNY / 春节冷清的三里屯*










DSCF4569-Edit.jpg by photofantast, on Flickr









DSCF4580.jpg by photofantast, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*A Luxury Hotel converted from the 250-year-old Zhizhu Temple / 智珠寺*



From *Wall Street Journal* 



> *YOU NEVER KNOW *what you'll find when you go bicycling in Beijing. Eight years ago, the Belgian entrepreneur Juan van Wassenhove set off from his home in the Chinese capital to pedal around the vanishing hutongs, the labyrinthine alleyways that were once the heart of the ancient city, when he glimpsed what appeared to be the tip of a stupa rising above slate-gray roofs. After shouldering open an iron gate, he was amazed to discover a derelict wooden temple with a beautiful double-level main hall crafted by artisans in the Qing Dynasty—a rare architectural treasure. "That day I found my mission," he recalls.
> *Read More*




photos by *Ben McMillan* from the *Wall Street Journal *












(*Skyspace's *Gathered Sky, by Artist *James Turrell*)































​


----------



## little universe

*John Kerry met Chinese Premier Li Keqiang at Zhongnanhai's Ziguangge Chamber / 中南海紫光阁*
(*Zhongnanhai Compound*, a former imperial garden next to the forbidden city, is now serving as the headquarters of both Chinese Communist Party and the Central Government.)











Secretary Kerry Arrives at Ziguangge Purple Chamber to Meet Chinese Premiere Li by U.S. Department of State, on Flickr









Chinese Premiere Li Greets Secretary Kerry in Beijing by U.S. Department of State, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Guozijian (the Former Imperial Academy) / 国子监*



Imperial College by xls245, on Flickr


Imperial College by xls245, on Flickr


Imperial College by xls245, on Flickr


Imperial College by xls245, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Looking Up / 北京向上看*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10245885813/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10304584284/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10304784743/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10221138023/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe

*Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple / 雍和宫*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12476240833/sizes/l/in/photostream/







*Temple of Heaven / 天坛*

Temple of Heaven by Bali's Footprints, on Flickr







*Buddhist Xizhao Temple (Sunset Temple) / 夕照寺*

140219-BeijingForbiddenCity-010 by Dana-Mike, on Flickr






*Taoist Beiding Goddess Temple / 北顶娘娘庙*

DSC_7723 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr







*Former Royal Buddhist Yong'an Temple Pagoda at the Beihai Park / 北海永安寺白塔*

White Dagoba by William Adam, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Qianmen Avenue / 前门大街*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12618781294/sizes/l/in/photostream/


前门 by Speedbird747, on Flickr









*Sanlitun / 三里屯*


Sanlitun, Beijing! by tree_without_root, on Flickr


Sanlitun, Beijing! by tree_without_root, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*National Stadium *









Bird's Nest With a View by mdalmuld, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace / 颐和园*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kar-98k/12341903975/sizes/h/in/photostream/


​


----------



## Gatech12

Beautiful city indeed!!


----------



## oliver999

amazing


----------



## little universe

*East Entrance of the Great Hall of the People / 人民大会堂*
China's Parliament Building 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cregg/12862289263/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe

*A Wu Dan (Female Warrior) of the Peking Opera / 京剧武旦*










IMG_7247 by lisong w., on Flickr









IMG_7144 by lisong w., on Flickr









IMG_7320 by lisong w., on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD*










DSC_9503 by 秋田少年, on Flickr









DSC_9506 by 秋田少年, on Flickr









DSC_9508 by 秋田少年, on Flickr









DSC_9523 by 秋田少年, on Flickr









DSC_9516 by 秋田少年, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Tiananmen Square / 天安门广场*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cregg/12862620684/sizes/l/in/photostream/





*Qianmen Avenue / 前门大街*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cregg/12862655353/sizes/l/in/photostream/






*Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple / 雍和宫*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cregg/12862110064/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing / 老北京*


DSC_2493 by SuperOctachord, on Flickr


Alleyway east of the Forbidden City; Dongcheng District, Beijing by aidaneus, on Flickr


DSCF3702.jpg by photofantast, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cregg/12862154774/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Hutong area of Beijing, China by imager993, on Flickr


PB290179副本2 by 四处皆然, on Flickr


[Beijing] Soloist Coffee Co. by m'gallery, on Flickr


Beijing Winter Trip 2014 by Ahmad Fadali, on Flickr


Beijing Winter Trip 2014 by Ahmad Fadali, on Flickr


Forbidden City - 紫禁城 (Zǐjinchéng) by Alessio Bartolini, on Flickr


256-365 Project by Chinesejoy, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunfishandbluecrabs/5263488758/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Underwear Racing / 北京光猪跑*


DSC_7833 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


DSC_7995 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


DSC_7871 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


DSC_9200 by 秋田少年, on Flickr


DSC_7865 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


DSC_7907 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


DSC_7837 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


DSC_9385 by 秋田少年, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City / 紫禁城*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandermeckert/11736681904/sizes/l/in/photostream/









DSC00792 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr









Forbidden City, Beijing, China by 沈咪咪, on Flickr









DSC_7533 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*The Imperial Ancestral Temple (or Taimiao) / 太庙*









Imperial Palace, Forbidden City by Dash Salvador, on Flickr


(^^ The photographer got the tag wrong! ^^ It's the Imperial Ancestral Temple not the Imperial Palace (the Fobidden City) ^^)


​


----------



## little universe

*Kids in Beijing / 北京娃儿*


公车站的小家伙 by unTed, on Flickr


公交车上呱噪的小学生 by unTed, on Flickr


长得像阿信的小女孩坐在行李车上 by unTed, on Flickr


Yew Chung International School of Beijing IIIP Recital 2013 8 by YCISBeijing, on Flickr


Yew Chung International School of Beijing IIIP Recital 2013 3 by YCISBeijing, on Flickr


Yew Chung International School of Beijing Chinese New Year 2014 2 by YCISBeijing, on Flickr


Yew Chung International School of Beijing IIIP Recital 2013 5 by YCISBeijing, on Flickr


Yew Chung International School of Beijing Chinese New Year 2014 10 by YCISBeijing, on Flickr


Yew Chung International School of Beijing Chinese New Year 2014 3 by YCISBeijing, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Liulaogen Grand Theatre / 刘老根大舞台*
A famous theatre in downtown Beijing for traditional Chinese performing arts










http://www.flickr.com/photos/t_b_w/13042510603/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe

*Parkview Green Shopping Center Interiors / 芳草地购物中心*










_ATM4414.jpg by MazzPhotography.com, on Flickr









_ATM4415.jpg by MazzPhotography.com, on Flickr









_ATM4416.jpg by MazzPhotography.com, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

R0002407 by 四处皆然, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 by arch*templar, on Flickr


20130410_113726 by dabaofu, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

IMG_9499 by bbotark, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zuraimi/12855368494/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Forbidden City, Beijing, China by Gideon Chin, on Flickr


IMG_9464 by bbotark, on Flickr


Confucius' House by ixtussy, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

IMG_9445 by bbotark, on Flickr


IMG_9606 by bbotark, on Flickr


IMG_9615 by bbotark, on Flickr


IMG_9553 by bbotark, on Flickr


IMG_9581 by bbotark, on Flickr


Confucian Temple Beijing and the Area by born2bplus, on Flickr


IMG_9458 by bbotark, on Flickr


Peking University by Shamefullyso, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

DSC_9522 by Sasuhai, on Flickr


DSC_9529 by Sasuhai, on Flickr


DSC_8724 by Sasuhai, on Flickr


Templo del Cielo by polimartin, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

panorama of beijing by max.hou, on Flickr









panorama of beijing by max.hou, on Flickr



​


----------



## oliver999

getting better and better


----------



## little universe

*National People's Congress Meeting / 全国人民代表大会*

from sina.com.cn 
























































​


----------



## little universe

*National People's Congress Meeting / 全国人民代表大会*

from sina.com.cn 
























































​


----------



## little universe

*Olympic Forest Park / 奥林匹克森林公园*









Beijing Olympic Park by Sean Shang, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*President Xi and 1st Lady met Michelle Obama at Diaoyutai State Guesthouse / 钓鱼台国宾馆*


from sina.com.cn








































​


----------



## little universe

*Central Radio & TV Tower / 中央广播电视塔*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonb/13187045825/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe

the panorama of beijing by max.hou, on Flickr









panorama of beijing by max.hou, on Flickr









panorama of beijing by max.hou, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*The Wall & Moat of the Forbidden City - 紫禁城 城墙及护城河*









Forbidden City Walls by Kreuk1, on Flickr






*Area around the Beijing Railway Station - 北京火车站 附近*









Beijing skyline (2) by Kreuk1, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*CCTV (China's National TV Network) New Headquarters*










Beijing CCTV Building by Daleduro, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing SOHO seen from an alley*









img642 by Legend Zhu, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*









the Forbiden City, beijing, China by Batistini Gaston (4 million views!), on Flickr









the Forbiden City, beijing, China by Batistini Gaston (4 million views!), on Flickr











*Suzhou Market Street inside the Summer Palace - 颐和园 苏州街*









Summer palace, Beijing, China by Batistini Gaston (4 million views!), on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

the Forbiden City, beijing, China by Batistini Gaston (4 million views!), on Flickr


Welcome to the Forbiden City, beijing, China by Batistini Gaston (4 million views!), on Flickr


the Forbiden City, beijing, China by Batistini Gaston (4 million views!), on Flickr


beijing-121 by Vicky Lee, on Flickr


Bob Is Wathing by FYP07, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13666717434/sizes/l/in/photostream/






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*


再见北京！ by David Baggins, on Flickr






*Beijing Subway - 北京地铁*


PEK-0132-20140412.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 北海公园*










Beihei Park, Beijing by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Strawberry Music Festival 2014 - 北京 2014草莓音乐节 *


_30 by bombiiguy, on Flickr


_15 by bombiiguy, on Flickr


_5 by bombiiguy, on Flickr


_25 by bombiiguy, on Flickr


_20 by bombiiguy, on Flickr


_32 by bombiiguy, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Red Gate Gallery inside the Ancient Dongbianmen Gate (Fortress) / 东便门 红门画廊*



20140419-3147 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20140419-3077 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr



20140419-3157 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20140419-2997 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20140419-3007 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20140419-3082 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20140419-3086 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr


20140419-3191 by Red Gate Gallery, Beijing, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

Beijing, china by rachyon, on Flickr


Beijing, China by rachyon, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/turqmoose/14037123163/sizes/l/in/photostream/


IMG_1916 by kevlar776, on Flickr


IMG_2168 by kevlar776, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/turqmoose/14050703066/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/turqmoose/14050702806/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/turqmoose/13682084725/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/turqmoose/13736930515/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

Beijing National Stadium (Bird's Nest) by NiJ0, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

* Bank of China Headquarters / 中国银行总行*










PEK-0580-20140414.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Park / 奥林匹克公园*










my 2013 by XiaofengS, on Flickr


my 2013 by XiaofengS, on Flickr


my 2013 by XiaofengS, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Wangfujing Street / 王府井大街*









R0013273 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*The Ancient Drum Tower  / 北京 鼓楼*










Beijing - Drum Tower by middles, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun / 三里屯*









R0012611 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

next page


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站* 










DSC_1114 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*
Yuyuantan Lake - 玉渊潭*









中央电视塔 by qizhi869, on Flickr








*Kunming Lake at the Summer Palace - 颐和园 昆明湖*









0F7B9991-1 by qizhi869, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Remember Last Year's Giant Yellow Duck at the Summer Palace ?*



Big yellow duck @ The Summer Palace , Beijing, China by XiaofengS, on Flickr


Big yellow duck @ The Summer Palace , Beijing, China by XiaofengS, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing - 老北京*



IMG_5594 by bit.lym, on Flickr


Pékin by AdrienG., on Flickr


Beijing, Forbidden City, moat by blauepics, on Flickr


Yellow Ginkgo @ The Dajuesi Temple(Temple of Great Awakening) , Beijing, China by XiaofengS, on Flickr


L1008168-2 by Madame Ma, on Flickr


P5130112-2 by 四处皆然, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilyaburkov/14213696405/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Old and new by Niva Explorer, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Parkview Green Shopping Centre Interiors*










Beijing shopping mall by Galan Pang, on Flickr









Beijing shopping mall by Galan Pang, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Tian'anmen Square - 天安门广场*


Pékin by AdrienG., on Flickr


Pékin by AdrienG., on Flickr


Pékin by AdrienG., on Flickr


Pékin by AdrienG., on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

SCROLL ---->>>











*Beijing panorama - 北京全景图*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14206736495/sizes/k/in/photostream/









​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing SOHO *










Wang Jing SOHO - Beijing by joel_83, on Flickr









Wang Jing SOHO - Beijing by joel_83, on Flickr









DSC05805 by joel_83, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

窝窝x阿狸~ by riggslau, on Flickr


Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr


Beijing #24 - Summer Palace 4 by Giulio Rosso Chioso, on Flickr


L1008049 by Madame Ma, on Flickr


Beijing olympic forest park by XiaofengS, on Flickr


Beijing, bullet train to Xi'an by blauepics, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

Village Olympique Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr


Stade Olympique Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr


Stade Olympique Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace *









L1008045 by Madame Ma, on Flickr









L1004617 by Madame Ma, on Flickr




​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Beijing :cheers:


----------



## chambre12

cool pics!!! I love them!!


----------



## little universe

*Beijing's Local Beer - Yanjing Beer / 燕京啤酒*



Beijing by pinchemoreno, on Flickr


Beijing by pinchemoreno, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Forest Park / 北京奥林匹克森林公园*










Beijing Olympic Forest Park by XiaofengS, on Flickr


Beijing Olympic Forest Park by XiaofengS, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

Beijing Sky by scchiang, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

China 2014 by @bernalguarin, on Flickr


北京故宮 by Leslie Air, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14266707515/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Summer Palace Crew by cseward, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Jianguomen Outer Street at Night - 入夜的建国门外大街*










Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*One of the Four Corner Towers of the Forbidden City - 故宫角楼*










20140607-China Beijing.jpg by geoff.merrett, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Europe? No, it's Beijing*










Blue time by discovery720266, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Rainbow Over the Imperial Capital / 帝都出彩虹*










The imperial palace on the rainbow by dukai92, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun SOHO - 三里屯 SOHO*










Sanlitun SOHO in Beijing. by 麻團張, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*National Aquatics Center (The Water Cube)*









水立方北京國家游泳中心全景 The Water Cube, Beijing National Aquatics Center (Panorama) / 中國北京體育建築之形 Sports architecture forms in Beijing, China / SML.20140502.6D.31824-SML.20140502.6D.31839-Pano.i16.C.219.20x74.48(2.56).P1 by See-ming Lee 李思明 SML, on Flickr






*National Stadium (The Bird's Nest)*









鳥巢北京國家體育場 Bird’s Nest Beijing National Stadium (Panorama) / 中國北京體育建築之形 Sports architecture forms in Beijing, China / SML.20140502.6D.31746-SML.20140502.6D.31767-Pano.i22.C.360.00x79.32.P1 by See-ming Lee 李思明 SML, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

Beijing_000_Pano2 by arnaudlost, on Flickr









Beijing China by romankonovalov, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Hutongs (Ancient Alleys) in Beijing - 北京胡同*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14643509554/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14458953169/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14665576513/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14651883562/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14458823469/sizes/l/in/photostream/






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing People *


Untitled by sirouni, on Flickr


DSC00730 by Yu Tan, on Flickr


Code hard by technommy, on Flickr


360-365 Project by Chinesejoy, on Flickr


20140603E01 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr


347-365 Project by Chinesejoy, on Flickr


20140118E02 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr


350-365 Project by Chinesejoy, on Flickr


20140517E02 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr


20140517P01 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing 798 Art District *










798 Art District Beijing China by david00289, on Flickr









798 Art District Beijing China by david00289, on Flickr









798 Art District Beijing China by david00289, on Flickr









798 Art District Beijing China by david00289, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 北海公园*



Beihai Park by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


Beihai Park by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


Beihai Park by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


Beihai Park by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


Beihai Park by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


Beihai Park by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


Beihai Park by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

2015 smart fortwo by Eddie Phạm, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*CCTV Headquarters *


Smogged out CCTV by xls245, on Flickr


CCTV watching over CCTV by xls245, on Flickr









*Wangjing SOHO*


Wangjing SOHO / Zaha Hadid Architects. Photo by Xunlei Sheng #igersbeijing #timeoutbeijing #photooftheday #insta_crew #igmasters #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #beijing #zahahadid #instadaily #instagrammers #igersbeijing #iphoneonly #iphonephoto by xls245, on Flickr


Wangjing SOHO / Zaha Hadid Architects. Photo by Xunlei Sheng #igersbeijing #timeoutbeijing #photooftheday #insta_crew #igmasters #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #beijing #zahahadid #instadaily #instagrammers #igersbeijing #iphoneonly #iphonephoto by xls245, on Flickr


Wangjing SOHO / Zaha Hadid Architects. Photo by Xunlei Sheng #igersbeijing #timeoutbeijing #photooftheday #insta_crew #igmasters #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #beijing #zahahadid #instadaily #instagrammers #igersbeijing #iphoneonly #iphonephoto by xls245, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Fuhai Lake at the Ruined Old Summer Palace - 圆明园 福海*
The Old Summer Palace was totally destroyed by the British and French troops during the 2nd Opium War (1856 AD)


福海湖北岸 North shore of Fuhai Lake by Eagle's eyes, on Flickr









*Xinhuamen Gate of the Zhongnanhai Compound  - 中南海 新华门*
A Former Royal Garden next to the Forbidden City now serves as the headquarters of both the Chinese Communist Party and the Central Government



15 by Shireeen, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD at Night*










CBD by Sam_IN_F, on Flickr


​


----------



## chambre12

Beijing and China are like a box of surprises!


----------



## Severiano

It's been 5 years since I left Beijing, and I had only been back once until recently. I have been going there once a week this month for business, but I have had some time to look around. I will say the title of this thread is correct Beijing is unique. I travel a lot pretty much 2x a week to other cities in China, and I will tell you every major city in China is the same, except Beijing. Beijing truly is special, so much more culture, the people are more chill. 

That being said, I will never live there again, the pollution is horrible, traffic sux, you can't walk anywhere, urban "planning" is a complete failure, across the street is a 30 minute walk, the subway is crowded and has those stupid security checks, winters are too long and cold, the manners are atrocious, the government is there, you can't get a taxi anywhere etc etc. 

But I would still reccommend anyone who wants to travel to China to go go Beijing and not Shanghai. When I lived in Beijing I had a friend visit me for 5 days, there was so much to do and see. Now when friends and family visit me in Shanghai for 3 days I have to think of stuff to do. There really is nothing to see here except tall buildings.


----------



## little universe

^^

@ Mr. Severiano de Tampa,

I honestly have no idea what you were whinging about, it seems you bring your agony all the way from Chinese Mainland Forum to here, nevertheless I give you a "like" and thanks for dropping by. 













NGChina_AaronBerkovich-27 by AaronBerkovich, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Caochangdi Art District - 草场地艺术区*



NGChina_AaronBerkovich-31 by AaronBerkovich, on Flickr


NGChina_AaronBerkovich-37 by AaronBerkovich, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace - 颐和园*



Temple of Buddhist Virtue by Marko Stavric, on Flickr


Temple of Buddhist Virtue by Marko Stavric, on Flickr


Longevity Hill by Marko Stavric, on Flickr


Cloud Dispelling Temple by Marko Stavric, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Blue Sky in Beijing - 京城 蓝天白云*



DP1M0905_2014-06-07_09-44-35 by 锅炉工, on Flickr


DSC_6225_2014-06-07_09-42-56 by 锅炉工, on Flickr


DSC_6269_2014-06-07_11-36-36 by 锅炉工, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

L1002047_2014-06-17_10-14-12 by 锅炉工, on Flickr


P1190345_2014-06-02_10-14-45 by 锅炉工, on Flickr


DSC_6386_2014-06-21_11-11-00 by 锅炉工, on Flickr


L1001953_2014-06-01_17-32-11 by 锅炉工, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/xumhandy/14572518658/sizes/l



​


----------



## little universe

Refleciton - Pool - Four Seasons Beijing by a l e x . k, on Flickr



DSC_2959-2 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

DSC_9567_8_9_fused by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


未标题_全景图1 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Beijing - Hotel Côté Cour Beijing by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Beijing - Hotel Côté Cour Beijing by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Beijing - Hotel Côté Cour Beijing by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace - 颐和园*



DSC07375.jpg by georg.gegenhuber, on Flickr


DSC07437.jpg by georg.gegenhuber, on Flickr


DSC07246.jpg by georg.gegenhuber, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*16th Century Pagoda of Cishou Temple - 慈寿寺塔*










DSC_2024 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


DSC_2034 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Olympic Forest Park - 奥林匹克森林公园*



sunflowers at Beijing Olympic Forest Park by XiaofengS, on Flickr


sunflowers at Beijing Olympic Forest Park by XiaofengS, on Flickr


DSC07531 by XiaofengS, on Flickr


my 2013 by XiaofengS, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

Winter of the Summer Palace by XiaofengS, on Flickr


Golden roof of the Forbidden City by XiaofengS, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

IMG_0222 Beijing Chaoyang business district by Jordan Pouille JOURNALIST, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

DSC_9090 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


Beijing by mattlogan86, on Flickr


Beijing Capital International Airport by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Temple of Heaven #1646 by randy.quayle, on Flickr


Untitled by thomasb5914, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*A Beijing Service Apartments with Great Views*



Exterior-Day: EAST, Beijing by swirehotels, on Flickr


Upstairs Wine Wall: EAST, Beijing by swirehotels, on Flickr


Suite-Dining Area: EAST, Beijing by swirehotels, on Flickr


Suite-Bath: EAST, Beijing by swirehotels, on Flickr


Park Corner: EAST, Beijing by swirehotels, on Flickr


Urban Corner: EAST, Beijing by swirehotels, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

In Beijing's Beihai Park Photos (7)The use of HaiDa Filter by 饕天——Tao tian, on Flickr


Beijing TV station sunset 03 by 饕天——Tao tian, on Flickr


Beihai Park by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


The Summer Palace sunset by 饕天——Tao tian, on Flickr


Beihai Park by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

Beijing.Aug.2014.TvD.Edit.LRv5-5059 by Dutch Tom, on Flickr


Beijing.Aug.2014.TvD.Edit.LRv5-5050 by Dutch Tom, on Flickr


Beijing.Aug.2014.TvD.Edit.LRv5-5046 by Dutch Tom, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Deshengmen Gate Archery Tower - 德胜门 箭楼*
Deshengmen was the NW City Gate of Old Imperial Beijing 










P1030621 by Vijay-Raj, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

Beijing by Takashi Singapore, on Flickr



_SDI0884 by Takashi Singapore, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ticknorphoto/14855782752/sizes/l


20140727-DSC_2614 by Andi Gentsch, on Flickr


DSC_4184.jpg by Francesco Crippa, on Flickr


Hongfu Gate by Matthew Huntbach, on Flickr


DSC_4337.jpg by Francesco Crippa, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

DSC_3044 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


DSC_3086 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Old National Art Museum of China - 中国美术馆*
The *New Venue* will be built in the Olympic Park next to the National Stadium (the bird's nest) in coming years











IMG_9304 Panorama.jpg by triplike1do, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Swedish School in Beijing*
No doubt so many blond kiddos, and they are not encouraged to say "he" or "she" in and out of classrooms I'd suppose 


By *Joe Olsson* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7934850624/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7934835070/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7934777150/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7934771214/sizes/l




​


----------



## little universe

*A Beijing Hotel Atrium*


励骏酒店 by unTed, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Abandoned Shougang Group's Steel Mill - 首钢废弃炼钢厂*
The Beijing Municipality Government and the Artist Community intend to redevelop it into a *798 Art Zone* like Art District in coming years




Fabrica by ueyya, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

Beijing Forbidden Palace by Eric Cheung Photography, on Flickr




Beijing Forbiddden Palace by Eric Cheung Photography, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/maoxian/14902554941/sizes/l










After the Storm II by Sami Haidar, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

IMGP2473 by Shasherry, on Flickr


IMG_4767 by xiaohua.xie, on Flickr


IMG_1155 by xiaohua.xie, on Flickr


P6040436 by xiaohua.xie, on Flickr


IMG_1117 by xiaohua.xie, on Flickr


P6040425 by xiaohua.xie, on Flickr


一辆小摩托 by unTed, on Flickr


公交上的小胖子特别镇得住场面 by unTed, on Flickr


在天桥上留念的跨国家庭 by unTed, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14687454420/sizes/l


130404 Beijing Capital Airport.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


In the Empty Air by Shawn Clover, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple - 雍和宫*
Built in Year 1694, it is the largest Tibetan Buddhist Temple in Beijing











https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14699420089/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14695110537/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14882947081/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14863065226/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14695423249/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14878720741/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14878889271/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14885543212/sizes/l

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Beijing :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Qianmen Gate (or Zhengyangmen Gate) - 前门 (正阳门)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14161145359/sizes/l




​


----------



## little universe

*The Reconstructed Yongdingmen Gate - 重建的 永定门*










beijing_01 by pankazek_foto, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Oriental Plaza at Wangfujing Street*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14929674361/sizes/l




​


----------



## little universe

秋高气爽 by 就是爱摄影, on Flickr


Beijing ... Phoenix Centre by Dennis Deng, on Flickr


Beijing ... Phoenix Centre by Dennis Deng, on Flickr


Beijing ... Phoenix Centre by Dennis Deng, on Flickr


Beijing ... Phoenix Centre by Dennis Deng, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jameslal/14829837329/sizes/o/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shou-yu/14819895019/sizes/o/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shou-yu/14820028927/sizes/o/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/youngton/14821403058/sizes/o/







​


----------



## little universe

*798 Art District*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14794579688/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14801677187/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14998424861/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14992274342/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14814896778/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14807578978/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14805358740/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14983705045/sizes/l


​


----------



## oliver999

amazing culture.


----------



## little universe

10 by zpeng, on Flickr



24 by zpeng, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

China National Peking Opera by Eric Cheung Photography, on Flickr


China National Peking Opera by Eric Cheung Photography, on Flickr


京剧 by GrassHarp, on Flickr


Beijing - Pingguo Residence by saladkevin, on Flickr


Beijing - PingGuo residence by saladkevin, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14741376608/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15017210906/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14690208475/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14855781394/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franck-chilli/14783748400/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14886856045/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15040184535/sizes/l






​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/really_fast/14905343251/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/really_fast/14721782668/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/milamai/10373169013/sizes/l


L1001317 by rnzz, on Flickr


L1001203 by rnzz, on Flickr


L1001197 by rnzz, on Flickr


L1001284 by rnzz, on Flickr


L1001286 by rnzz, on Flickr


finishedokdajuyuan by zhou.lijie, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

Beijing by Aminumerique, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

IMG_5837 by guanmu.name, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*National Museum of China Entry Loobby *



national museum, beijing. sigma dp3m by winfredo, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*West Beijing *









Beihai Park, viewed from Jingshan Park, Beijing. Sigma DP2m by winfredo, on Flickr









*North Beijing *









Jingshan Park, Beijing. Sigma DP2m by winfredo, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

next page


----------



## little universe

*Part of Beijing CBD along the East 3rd Ring Road*



IMG_3651 by ChefeGrande, on Flickr


IMG_3704 by ChefeGrande, on Flickr


IMG_3725 by ChefeGrande, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital International Airport *



destination beijing by marius_loots, on Flickr


Beijing Int‘l Airport Terminal 3 Section D by winfredo, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

De paseo por Nianzi Hutong by marigrish, on Flickr


Dayue Brewery by winfredo, on Flickr


The year of Horse, WangFuJing, Beijing. by fgxd2002, on Flickr


DSC_4772 by winfredo, on Flickr


SanLiTun, Beijing. by fgxd2002, on Flickr


DSC02811 by DragoșM, on Flickr


BeiHai Park, Beijing. by fgxd2002, on Flickr


Forbidden City, Beijing by szabolcs.mosonyi, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre *



China national grand theater afloat ... by winfredo, on Flickr


Beijing Opera House by .mushi_king, on Flickr


Sunrise over NCPA in Beijing by mbfirefly, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace *


Summer house on the hill by Ming_Bear, on Flickr








*Qianmen Gate at Dusk*


Qianmen Gate, Beijing, by winfredo, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Qianmen Gate (or Zhengyangmen Gate)*


Qianmen view by Jojje Olsson, on Flickr












*Guanghua Road at Beijing CBD*


Modern China by Jojje Olsson, on Flickr












*Sanlitun Area*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15026330387/sizes/l




​


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun Area - 中关村*



PEK-2250-20140417.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-2253-20140417.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-2251-20140417.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

PEK-1842-20140417.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-2092-20140417.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-1783-20140417.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


China ! / Weird Water by cedric_guerrier, on Flickr


Eating on the Wangfujing Walking Street in Beijing by travelfreak_, on Flickr


烟袋斜街 by sirouni, on Flickr


PEK-2309-20140417.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

Sunset on Chaoyang Road, Beijing by Hulivili, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14345205868/sizes/l




​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14345238668/sizes/l







​


----------



## little universe

*The Place Shopping Mall's Giant LED-screen*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14960527020/sizes/l






​


----------



## little universe

By *Joe Olsson* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15210253351/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15213059075/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15189934666/sizes/l








​


----------



## little universe

Above the Palace by pamhule, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Beijing by THuangPhotos, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Forbidden City by simonpjohnson, on Flickr


forbidden city by simonpjohnson, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Wangjing New Area Skyline - 北京 望京新城天际线*
Wangjing New Area, Chaoyang District, NE Beijing



Wangjing Subdistrict, Beijing [2048x1365] by Qiao Liang by godfrieddaniels, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

There was a movie being filmed outside. Sanlitun (三里屯), Beijing. by Isabelle Engler, on Flickr



A peek out of the 365 degree view. by Isabelle Engler, on Flickr


Clear sky in Beijing by Sun Peng, on Flickr


连续一个月空气这么好是秋天的原因还是大大治理北京空气污染有成效了？ by indigo11, on Flickr


20130502，北京，东交民巷。 一对在门缝中窥探教堂的外国游客 #beijing #church by Cupertimo, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*The Historical Shichahai Area - 什刹海*
(One of the most well-preserved ancient neighbourhoods in Beijing)











DSC02806 by DragoșM, on Flickr







​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Beijing.Aug.2014.TvD.Edit.LRv5-5059 by Dutch Tom, on Flickr










DSC_0916 by KathrynMcGrane, on Flickr










Voluptuous Curves - Absolute Towers at Night by lfeng1014, on Flickr










DSC_3044 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr










Beijing from above, China by varlamov, on Flickr










Beijing Capital International Airport from above by varlamov, on Flickr










Beijing suburbs from above, China by varlamov, on Flickr










Beijing suburbs from above, China by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^

The 3rd photo is not Beijing, it's the Mississauga, Canada (a suburb of Toronto). hno:

Although the twin towers were designed by Beijing-based Architects, *MAD Architects*.  :cheers:


----------



## little universe

Cina Pechino AAG_7499 by riccasergio, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

panoramic view of bird's nest by marius_loots, on Flickr


Estadio Nacional de Pekín by Goz...., on Flickr


Estadio Nacional de Pekín by Goz...., on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*National Museum of China - 中国国家博物馆*



National Museum of China by Ma Ning 0113, on Flickr


National Museum of China by Tony Shi., on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Western Opera Norma (Bellini) at the National Grand Theatre *



NORMA NCPA by Simona Morresi, on Flickr


NORMA NCPA by Simona Morresi, on Flickr


NORMA NCPA by Simona Morresi, on Flickr


NORMA NCPA by Simona Morresi, on Flickr


NORMA NCPA by Simona Morresi, on Flickr


NORMA NCPA by Simona Morresi, on Flickr


NORMA NCPA by Simona Morresi, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

hall at the airport by marius_loots, on Flickr



waiting at immigration by marius_loots, on Flickr






​


----------



## Gatech12

Beijing is awesome i like it!!


----------



## little universe

° by xtarsy, on Flickr


ISPO Beijing 2014 by isposhows, on Flickr


CN-11404-20131105.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


CN-11413-20131105.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


CN-11202-20131103.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


Forbidden City by cementley, on Flickr


#beijing #china #chinatravel #travel #sightseeing by zwillingga, on Flickr


Beijing - 007 by boxalls, on Flickr


Beijing by Langs x 2, on Flickr


Beijing by Langs x 2, on Flickr


Qianhai (前海) lake swimmers by cementley, on Flickr


AUTO - WTCC CHINA 2014 by gianni.morbidelli, on Flickr


#beijing #china #chinatravel #travel #sightseeing by zwillingga, on Flickr


attention (explored) by memos to the future, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Frozen Kunming Lake in Summer Palace*


Summer Palace ice walking in the evening by Nikon Michael, on Flickr










*Traditional Chinese Garden within Tsinghua University - 清华园*


CN-11568-20131105And2more-HDRI-Edit.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr










*Summer Palace in Summer*


#summerpalace #beijing #china #travel #chinatravel #sightseeing by zwillingga, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*China Open (Tennis) 2014*



China Open 2014 - 1 by China Chas, on Flickr


China Open 2014 - 7 by China Chas, on Flickr


China Open 2014 - 2 by China Chas, on Flickr


China Open 2014 - 14 by China Chas, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre - 国家大剧院*



20140903_0126 by Ove Ronnblom, on Flickr


20140903_0130 by Ove Ronnblom, on Flickr


20140903_0136 by Ove Ronnblom, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

20141005-China Open Tennis-4848.jpg by Ding Zhou, on Flickr


Today´s Art Museum by echt.jut, on Flickr


XT1J0763 by echt.jut, on Flickr


京城囍事 by Talita. ʅ(‾◡◝)ʃ, on Flickr


lama temple by cementley, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Cuisine *



#pekingduck #foodie #foodporn #beijing by zwillingga, on Flickr


#pekingduck #foodie #foodporn #beijing by zwillingga, on Flickr


#pekingduck #foodie #foodporn #beijing by zwillingga, on Flickr


#pekingduck #foodie #foodporn #beijing by zwillingga, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*CCTV Headquarters*


CCTV Headquarters (中央电视台总部大楼) by cementley, on Flickr









*The Capital Museum (NOT the National Museum)*


Capital Museum BJ by echt.jut, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun Area *



CN-11183-20131103.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


CN-11189-20131103.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


CN-11182-20131103.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


CN-11180-20131103.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Bell Tower & Drum Tower of Beijing - 北京 钟鼓楼*



Untitled by CORTES ROZADA, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Sunset at the Forbidden City's Moat - 紫禁城 筒子河 日落*




Beijing Trip 2014 by fannsaw, on Flickr


Beijing Trip 2014 by fannsaw, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*The Tour of Beijing (Bicycle) 2014*



Tour of Beijing, Stage 5 by BMC Racing Team (Continuum Sports, LLC), on Flickr


Tour of Beijing, Stage 5 by BMC Racing Team (Continuum Sports, LLC), on Flickr


Tour of Beijing, Stage 5 by BMC Racing Team (Continuum Sports, LLC), on Flickr


Tour of Beijing, Stage 4 by BMC Racing Team (Continuum Sports, LLC), on Flickr


Tour of Beijing, Stage 4 by BMC Racing Team (Continuum Sports, LLC), on Flickr


Tour of Beijing, Stage 5 by BMC Racing Team (Continuum Sports, LLC), on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Central Beijing Viewing from the former Royal Jingshan Hill Park*





Panorama1 by clearskies.eu, on Flickr






​


----------



## Nightsky

Incredible city, both the old and new sides! Would be a dream to visit!


----------



## hkskyline

Not at this time of the year - the smog is really bad!


----------



## little universe

The CBD by Mark Griffith, on Flickr









Peloton on the Third Ring Road by China Chas, on Flickr


奥运广场 20140826 1-16 by zhoujing6934, on Flickr









Beijing CBD by winfredo, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace - 颐和园*



2K5A2949-编辑 by zhoujing6934, on Flickr


_K5A3692 by zhoujing6934, on Flickr


2K5A2761-编辑 by zhoujing6934, on Flickr


20140711-_K5A4247-编辑 by zhoujing6934, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

20140516-DSC01226-编辑 by zhoujing6934, on Flickr


20140606-DSC01468-编辑 by zhoujing6934, on Flickr


奥运广场 20140826 1 by zhoujing6934, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

Waiting for the Light by pamhule, on Flickr


Chatting on the roof by bing.foto, on Flickr


Panda Corner by China Chas, on Flickr


Mini Panda by China Chas, on Flickr


Yew Chung International School of Beijing Secondary Concert 2014 3 by YCISBeijing, on Flickr


Yew Chung International School of Beijing Secondary Concert 2014 9 by YCISBeijing, on Flickr


被摩托车吸引的女生 by unTed, on Flickr


Untitled by lilia.lindrec, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Design Week 2014 - 北京设计周 2014*




66 meters under_751 d PArk Power Square by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


66 meters under_751 d PArk Power Square by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


“Magic Horse”from the Catalan theatre company Antigua i Barbuda @ 751 D Park by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


DeLIGHTS Taikoo Li Light Festival 2014 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


DeLIGHTS Taikoo Li Light Festival 2014 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


1554 Interpret and Deduce: Beijing Tradition Urban Public Space. CAFA SChool of Architecture @ 751 D Park, Gearing Space by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Tillandsias Art Exhibition @ Gearing Space 751 D Park by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Tillandsias Art Exhibition @ Gearing Space 751 D Park by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Quanyechang, Grand Bazaar by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


SB_14_BJDW-00174 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


_MG_0031 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


SB_14_BJDW-00263 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Design Week 2014 - 北京设计周 2014*



MicroHutong by ZhangKe Standardarchitecture by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Micro Yuan'er by Standardarchitecture by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Micro Yuan'er by Standardarchitecture by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


1KM-HIGH by ZhangKe Standardarchitecture by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


_MG_9910 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


SB_14_BJDW-00325 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


SB_14_BJDW-00236 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


SB_14_BJDW-00471 by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Mazha Stools at Joy Luck Pie Club, by studio Henny van Nistelrooy by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


Dashilar Opening at Tiantao market by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


“Magic Horse”from the Catalan theatre company Antigua i Barbuda @ 751 D Park by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr


“Magic Horse”from the Catalan theatre company Antigua i Barbuda @ 751 D Park by 北京国际设计周BeijingDesignWeek, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

20140903_0039-Pano_Small by Ove Ronnblom, on Flickr



Temple of Heaven. Beijing ♦ Temple du Ciel, Pékin by Chizuka2010, on Flickr



Temple of Heaven by Matt Weller - IG @mattwellerphotography, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

Beijing, Tian'anmen by Les 3 couleurs, on Flickr


Beijing, Temple of Heaven (1), 天坛 by Les 3 couleurs, on Flickr


Beijing, Temple of Heaven (3), 天坛 by Les 3 couleurs, on Flickr


Beijing, Temple of Heaven (4), 天坛 by Les 3 couleurs, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

_K5A3658 by zhoujing6934, on Flickr


_K5A3659-编辑 by zhoujing6934, on Flickr


Golden Morning by Mark Griffith, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing - 老北京*




Beijing by Unplugged, on Flickr


Beijing by Unplugged, on Flickr


Beijing by Unplugged, on Flickr


Beijing by Unplugged, on Flickr


Beijing by Unplugged, on Flickr


Beijing by Unplugged, on Flickr


Beijing by Unplugged, on Flickr


Beijing by Unplugged, on Flickr


20140905_0009-2 by Ove Ronnblom, on Flickr


Beijing by Unplugged, on Flickr


Beijing by Unplugged, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Haidian District Skyline - 海淀 天际线*

Haidian District in NW Beijing is a University Town and is home to some of China's Top Universities










Beijing Summer Palace 106 by Laurence's Pictures, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*The National Grand Theatre*



IMG_5876 by jacek.jablonski, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Peking Opera - 京剧*



20140187 by leonanfoto, on Flickr


20140186 by leonanfoto, on Flickr


20140192 by leonanfoto, on Flickr


20140191 by leonanfoto, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

Jiangguomen SOHO by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr


国贸桥Again by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr


建国路 by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr


CRH bullet train in Beijing South Railway Station by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*The Art Installation "Dragon Horse" at the Olympic Park*



Untitled by lilia.lindrec, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*
Beijing BTV Tower - 北京电视台大楼*










DSC_1767 by wgarciad, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

Beijing China Summer Palace by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr


Beijing China Hutongs & the former Opium Street by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr


Beijing China Hutongs & the former Opium Street by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr


Beijing China Hutongs & the former Opium Street by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr


Beijing China Summer Palace by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven Beijing China by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Classical Beijing Dish: Peking Duck *



Our own Peking duck by thewanderingeater, on Flickr


Our Peking duck getting sliced tableside by thewanderingeater, on Flickr


The sliced Peking duck by thewanderingeater, on Flickr


The sliced Peking duck - and we can't wait to dig in! by thewanderingeater, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Building the Great Capital - 首都建设者*










DSC39589 by awvdm8881, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Old Peking Union Medical College Built in 1910s - 北京协和医学院*
Dongcheng District, Downtown Beijing, Northern China


It is one of the *Top 3 Medical Schools* in China along with *Peking University's Medical School* and *Shanghai Fudan University's Medical School *











2014_July_China_-58 by Eye Fidelity, on Flickr









2014_July_China_-57 by Eye Fidelity, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

Beijing Olympic Stadium by dleiva, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Interiors of the National Convention Center - 国家会议中心*










rlm-2014-10-13-007 by rlmartin000, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

Fragrant Hills II by Sofiasotob, on Flickr


Summer Palace Beijing, China 2014 by utekaden, on Flickr


beijing painter by mirkuz, on Flickr


China Beijing Chefs 2 by FedericoViolante, on Flickr


Lantern Dinner by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


PSIMG_4837 by zanyvashon, on Flickr


beijing underground by mirkuz, on Flickr


CnyTia Tianjin 01 by ·Michael, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

DSC36382 by awvdm8881, on Flickr


Beijing Trip 2014 by fannsaw, on Flickr


Beijing Trip 2014 by fannsaw, on Flickr


Beijing Trip 2014 by fannsaw, on Flickr


Beijing Trip 2014 by fannsaw, on Flickr


DSC35715 by awvdm8881, on Flickr


DSC35714 by awvdm8881, on Flickr


DSC36273 by awvdm8881, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*The Old Beijing Friendship Hotel - 北京友谊宾馆*










Friendshiphotel Beijing by utekaden, on Flickr









Beijing Friendship Hotel by utekaden, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

Beijing, Grand Théâtre National by gcharles53, on Flickr


Centro de artes escénicas, Beijing by Carlos Adampol, on Flickr


National Centre for the Performing Arts by Darielita-ita, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Boya Pagoda by the Weiming Lake at the Peking University - 北京大学 未名湖 博雅塔*
Haidian District, NW Beijing, Northern China

Peking University's Main Campus (Yanyuan 燕园) was converted from a former imperial garden











DP1M0049.jpg by lei.april, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijing



bei ikea by echt.jut, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Venues for this weekend's APEC Meeting by Yanqi Lake*
Huairou District, Beijing's Northern Suburb


From sina.com.cn


































































​


----------



## little universe

Un hombre mira la Ciudad Prohibida de Beijing, desde el parque JingShan. Una espesa capa de bruma y contaminación cubre la capital de manera permanente. by Carlos Adampol, on Flickr


Secretary Kerry Arrives in Beijing for Meetings in Advance of President Obama's Visit by U.S. Department of State, on Flickr


Secretary Kerry Shakes Hands With Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Before Bilateral Meeting Amid APEC Gathering in Beijing by U.S. Department of State, on Flickr


The 1st Samsung Galaxy Life Store Open in Beijing China by samsungtomorrow, on Flickr


The 1st Samsung Galaxy Life Store Open in Beijing China by samsungtomorrow, on Flickr


Untitled by Carlos Adampol, on Flickr


Forbidding by vpjsuu, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace - 颐和园*



514671941.jpg by Highland Adventures, on Flickr


Beijing-501.jpg by Nbjorlo, on Flickr


Summer Palace, Beijing by arthur.guillouzouiclecorff, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

Beijing-594.jpg by Nbjorlo, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho by Captain Young, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City *



Beijing - Tiananmen y Ciudad Prohibida by ManelyConchi, on Flickr


Beijing - Tiananmen y Ciudad Prohibida by ManelyConchi, on Flickr


Forbidden City by Captain Young, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Old Buildings of the National Library of China - 国家图书馆 古籍馆*










Beijing: Beihai Park by HaJo-Cora, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Xinhuamen Gate of the Zhongnanhai Compound - 中南海 新华门*

Zhongnanhai Compound, converted from the Former Imperial Garden immediately next to forbidden city, 
is now functioning as the *headquarters of both the Chinese Communist Party and the Central Government*










Beijing: Mao Mausoleum by HaJo-Cora, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Zhengyangmen Gate (or Qianmen Gate) Archery Tower - 前门 箭楼*










Beijing, Nov-2014 by maltman23, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*APEC Summit in Beijing *



Participación del presidente Ollanta Humala en el inicio de la primera reunión plenaria de los líderes de APEC en Beijing by Presidencia Perú, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

next page


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD Skyline Viewing from Ritan Park (Temple of the Sun 日坛公园)*










View of Guomao from Ritan Park, Beijing by pamhule, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*A Chamber at Prince Gong's Mansion - 恭王府*










Prince Gong's Mansion, Beijing, China by Grzegorz Rogala, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*"The Place" Shopping Centre*










The Place by Daniel Reinbold, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

Full frontal by kiernter, on Flickr


Out back by kiernter, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

BeiTuCheng2 by echt.jut, on Flickr


Solana by echt.jut, on Flickr


Solana by echt.jut, on Flickr


Secretary Kerry Greets Chinese Businessman Before Hosting CEO Roundtable Discussion in Beijing by U.S. Department of State, on Flickr


Secretary Kerry Poses For Photo With Chinese Businessmen After Hosting CEO Roundtable Discussion in Beijing by U.S. Department of State, on Flickr


Beijing, Nov-2014 by maltman23, on Flickr


Beijing, Nov-2014 by maltman23, on Flickr


R8982069 by CKChao, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Autumn - 帝都的秋*



Golden Ginkgo at Buddha Temple by XiaofengS, on Flickr


DSC04118 by XiaofengS, on Flickr


The Summer Palace, Beijing. by fgxd2002, on Flickr


Autumn, ZiZhuYuan Park, Beijing. by fgxd2002, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Tsinghua University's Grand Auditorium - 清华大学 大礼堂 *










DSC05008 by leon gao, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing International Airport Terminal 3*



china_beijing_37 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_beijing_38 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_beijing_39 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Olympic Park - 奥林匹克公园*



北京奥林匹克森林公园南区奥海露天剧场 by supermow, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Office Blocks at Dongzhimen - 东直门*










China 9 - Beijing by davidkroodsma, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Dongzhimen Area Skyline - 东直门 天际线*










Beijing - Dongzhimen by AMS061974, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Tiananmen Square - 天安门广场*


Beijing by patrickcoady, on Flickr







*Temple of Heaven - 天坛*


Temple of Heaven, Beijing by Paul Jolley, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*



1207 - Beijing South Railway Station by @[email protected] , on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Jingshan Park - 景山公园*



china_beijing_52 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Catholic Xishiku Cathedral - 西什库天主教堂*



Beijing - Xishiku Catholic Church by AMS061974, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD at Night*



Beijing by David Bathurst, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Chinese Communist Revolution Monument*



Beijing, China, Plaza Tian Anmen.jpg by josecmphotography, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*798 Art District - 798 艺术区*



don't mess with me by nateq314, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

Pandas! by [email protected], on Flickr


Pandas! by [email protected], on Flickr


Pandas! by [email protected], on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*China Fashion Week*



NE-Tiger China Fashion Week by [email protected], on Flickr


DSCF8988 by [email protected], on Flickr


NE-Tiger China Fashion Week by [email protected], on Flickr


NE-Tiger China Fashion Week by [email protected], on Flickr


NE-Tiger China Fashion Week by [email protected], on Flickr


NE-Tiger China Fashion Week by [email protected], on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

APEC Blue by By Yat Lee, on Flickr


Changan Avenue by patuffel, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*



WangjingSoho by echt.jut, on Flickr


WangjingSoho by echt.jut, on Flickr


WangjingSoho by echt.jut, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

骑自行车来逛798的女生从一群老年参观者旁边经过 by unTed, on Flickr


着装风格高度一致的一对 by unTed, on Flickr


年轻的情侣拖着挺有特色的行李箱 by unTed, on Flickr


Design your own board by echt.jut, on Flickr


Fotoshooting 3 by echt.jut, on Flickr


Fotoshooting 3 by echt.jut, on Flickr


酒吧前的小摩托 by unTed, on Flickr


等在水果店外的金毛 by unTed, on Flickr


晚餐的营业时间还没到，厨师在厨房门口悠闲地抽着烟 by unTed, on Flickr


寂寞时候一个人吃面 by unTed, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

从穿衣打扮的风格上理解“有其父必有其女” by unTed, on Flickr


睡客2014-08-08 by unTed, on Flickr


“我的母亲问我，今天怎么不开心” by unTed, on Flickr


公交上的读者 by unTed, on Flickr


趴在窗台看鸟的Bento by unTed, on Flickr


在星巴克店外给女孩过生日 by unTed, on Flickr


胖济公 by unTed, on Flickr


Night Market by N+C Photo, on Flickr


对餐车产生浓厚兴趣的男人 by unTed, on Flickr


路口拐角处的外国人 by unTed, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO - 银河 SOHO*



sohogalaxy03a by echt.jut, on Flickr


Pano_sohogalaxy01 by echt.jut, on Flickr


Pano_sohogalaxy02 by echt.jut, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun Area - 中关村*



DSC04852 by SATBack, on Flickr


DSC04799 by SATBack, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun Area - 三里屯*



Beijing 北京 - 三里屯太古里 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 三里屯太古里 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 瑜舍 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 三里屯太古里 by arch*templar, on Flickr


三里屯·优衣库 by unTed, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace - 颐和园*



china_beijing_summer_palace_03 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_beijing_summer_palace_28 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_beijing_summer_palace_25 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_beijing_summer_palace_35 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_beijing_summer_palace_04 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_beijing_summer_palace_07 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_beijing_summer_palace_37 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_beijing_summer_palace_40 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr









​


----------



## firoz bharmal

Nice coverage from Beijing....!


----------



## little universe

Yonghe Alley by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Temple Alley by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Golden Era - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Blue Path by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Tower At The End by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Big Tower by N+C Photo, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

Tower Through The Trees by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Beijing Rooftops by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Bridge + Pagoda - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Forbidden City View by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Decadent Transport - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Forbidden Enterance - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Buddhist Zhihua Temple Built in Year 1443 - 明代 智化寺*
Dongcheng District, Inner East Beijing



ZhiHuaSiMiao by echt.jut, on Flickr


ZhiHuaSiMiao by echt.jut, on Flickr


ZhiHuaSiMiao by echt.jut, on Flickr


ZhiHuaSi by echt.jut, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Wangfujing Street - 王府井大街*



Beijing 北京 - 王府井天主堂 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 王府井大街 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 王府井大街 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 王府井大街 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - IN88 by arch*templar, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Ancient Hutongs in Beijing - 老北京 胡同*
Hutong was the Mongolian name for laneways, Beijing (then known as *Dadu or Khanbaliq*) was the Imperial Capital of the Mighty *Mongol Empire*




Beijing 北京 - 雨兒胡同 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 南鑼鼓巷 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 南鑼鼓巷 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 南鑼鼓巷 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 南鑼鼓巷 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 by arch*templar, on Flickr


Beijing 北京 - 煙袋斜街 by arch*templar, on Flickr










​


----------



## castermaild55

delete


----------



## little universe

Imperial_Architectures_005 by lutz ... moments, on Flickr


Imperial_Architectures_003 by lutz ... moments, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*The Great Hall of the People*



The Great Hall of the People by ickoonite, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital International Airport *



BCIA T3 interior by strogoscope, on Flickr


1222 - Beijing Capital International Airport (I) by @[email protected] , on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 北海公园*



_DSC7599_DxO by Cosfinrox Yuan, on Flickr


_DSC7647_DxO by Cosfinrox Yuan, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

Beijing Museum Red Chamber 19 by Helengale, on Flickr


Beijing Museum Red Chamber 6 by Helengale, on Flickr


Beijing Museum Red Chamber 3 by Helengale, on Flickr


_DSC7615_DxO by Cosfinrox Yuan, on Flickr


Beijing Museum Red Chamber 18 by Helengale, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Forbidden City's Gate of Divine Might - 故宫神武门*



1213 - Leaving The Forbidden City by @[email protected] , on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*ACE Café at 798 Art District*


from archdaily.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Temple of Heaven - 天坛*


Templo del cielo, Beijing by Carlos Adampol, on Flickr










*Details of the Tiananmen Gate - 天安门城楼*


IMG_5062 by PhotoRys, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Chaoyang CBD*



Untitled by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr


CBD and Parkview Green by echt.jut, on Flickr


CBD and Parkview Green by echt.jut, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*National Library of China - 中国国家图书馆*



Pano GuoJiaTuShuGuan1 by echt.jut, on Flickr


DSC_4245 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


DSC_4266 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*New Sightseeing Tower at Olympic Park*



Alien Reflections by nateq314, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Qianmen Gate - 前门*


Untitled by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr








*Ancient Siheyuans (Courtyard Houses) in Beijing - 北京四合院 *


北京 (BEIJING) by Héctor Borràs Segarra, on Flickr


_DSC3791 by the.bryce, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

CBD and Parkview Green by echt.jut, on Flickr


CBD and Parkview Green by echt.jut, on Flickr


CBD and Parkview Green by echt.jut, on Flickr


Parkview Green Jiaozi-Restaurant by echt.jut, on Flickr


Beijing Airport by restless pacman, on Flickr


DSC_7995_2014-10-04_11-14-47 by 锅炉工, on Flickr


Untitled by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr


地坛公园里，一如孩子洒落的叶片般转瞬即逝的秋天 by unTed, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

吊着钢丝的高空清洁工人 by unTed, on Flickr


Duty by LCM darkness & light, on Flickr


DSC_6354_2014-06-17_10-56-03 by 锅炉工, on Flickr


正在看菜单的老两口 by unTed, on Flickr


睡客2014-12-12 by unTed, on Flickr


club的工作人员在三里屯扮鬼给万圣节Party造势，最后被保安请走了 by unTed, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*The Water Cube (National Aquatics Center) - 水立方*



_DSC3585 by the.bryce, on Flickr


_DSC3580 by the.bryce, on Flickr


_DSC3581 by the.bryce, on Flickr


_DSC3597 by the.bryce, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*The Bird's Nest (National Stadium) - 鸟巢*


_DSC3568 by the.bryce, on Flickr









*The Egg (National Grand Theatre) - 国家大剧院*


Opalescent Nucleus by Sunny Merindo | Photography, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing West Railway Station - 北京西站*



Beijingxi Railway Station by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


Beijingxi Railway Station by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*



The Forbidden City by restless pacman, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace's Grand Theatre - 颐和园 德和园戏楼 *










_JDJ3498 by JJ_portraits, on Flickr









_JDJ3497 by JJ_portraits, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*HK-based Phoenix Television's New Headquarters in Beijing - 北京 凤凰媒体中心*










DSC09425 by w52521313, on Flickr









DSC09549 by w52521313, on Flickr









DSC09554 by w52521313, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Hutong Tours in Beijing - 老北京胡同游*
Hutong was the Mongolian name for laneways, Beijing (then known as *Dadu or Khanbaliq*) was the Imperial Capital of the Mighty *Mongol Empire*




China 2014, Beijing, Hutong Rickshaw Ride, early morning stop for sight-seeing WM by divemasterking2000, on Flickr


China 2014, Beijing, Hutong Rickshaw Ride, rickshaw rides and idle drivers WM by divemasterking2000, on Flickr


China 2014, Beijing, Hutong Rickshaw Ride, rickshaw ride view 2 WM by divemasterking2000, on Flickr


China 2014, Beijing, Hutong Rickshaw Ride, rickshaw ride view WM by divemasterking2000, on Flickr


China 2014, Beijing, Hutong Rickshaw Ride, views form our rickshaw ride 2 WM by divemasterking2000, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

China 2014, Great wall, irregular and unlikely mountain pass barrier WM by divemasterking2000, on Flickr


China 2014, Tiananmen Square, the National Museum of China WM by divemasterking2000, on Flickr


China 2014, Summer Palace, oriental bridge WM by divemasterking2000, on Flickr


China 2014, Summer Palace, Lion-Dog protective statue at a Palace Gate WM by divemasterking2000, on Flickr


China 2014, Forbidden City, sunset along the fortifications WM by divemasterking2000, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Liangmahe Area Skyline Viewing from Chaoyang Park - 朝阳公园 亮马河天际线*
Chaoyang District, NE Beijing










Our First Day by notanyron, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD*



cctv shadow by khora, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Xizhimen Area - 西直门*



Famous Beijing three eggs. by adamba100, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*



Food & Car by lyrids, on Flickr


Wangjing SOHO building by lyrids, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Financial Street Area - 北京金融街*
Xicheng District, Inner West Beijing

(Note: Don't be confused with the *Beijing CBD* in Chaoyang District in East Beijing)











Beijing-162 by bosmans.patrick, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Peking Opera - 京剧 *


IMG_6347_1 by Jack Q Jia, on Flickr


IMG_6070_1 by Jack Q Jia, on Flickr


定军山 by Jack Q Jia, on Flickr


霸王别姬 beijing opera by Jack Q Jia, on Flickr


霸王别姬 beijing opera by Jack Q Jia, on Flickr


IMG_5988_1 by Jack Q Jia, on Flickr


IMG_5966_1 by Jack Q Jia, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD*









Beijing, China Financial District by santaferelocationservices, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Olympic Park Area - 奥体公园*


China_2012-06-05 14.00.47_SONY_0162_Beijing_OlympicStadium_BirdsNest by gerrit.karin, on Flickr









*Zhongguancun Area - 中关村*









Untitled by drivebybiped, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Lama Temple (or Yonghe Temple) - 雍和宫*
Built in Year 1694, it is the Largest Tibetan Buddhist Temple in Beijing










https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/16682277355/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/16682275375/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/16681260152/sizes/l













​


----------



## little universe

*Peking University - 北京大学*
Along with the neighbouring *Tsinghua University*, they are *China's TOP 2 Universities*. 
Its Main Yanyuan Campus was converted from a former royal garden



Beijing,China 2015.01.28-2015.02.01 by songkailiu, on Flickr


Beijing,China 2015.01.28-2015.02.01 by songkailiu, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Parkview Green Shopping Center - 侨福芳草地 购物中心*



PEK-3490-20140421And2more-HDRI.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-3499-20140421And2more-HDRI.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-3484-20140421And2more-HDRI.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Parkview Green Shopping Center - 侨福芳草地 购物中心*



PEK-3451-20140421And2more-HDRI.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-3448-20140421And2more-HDRI.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-3432-20140421And2more-HDRI.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

PEK-3428-20140421.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-3481-20140421And2more-HDRI.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-3440-20140421.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


PEK-3447-20140421.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*16th Century Pagoda of Cishou Temple - 慈寿寺塔*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/16916036052/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/16917301025/sizes/h/








​


----------



## little universe

*Historical Shichahai Lakes Area - 什刹海*



20140328-P3289836 by keithderksen, on Flickr


北京什刹海——小桥 by lansonchen, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

Sculpture by Salvadore Dali from the other side by chun @ beijing, on Flickr


The Great Hall of the People & the Grand Opera House by chun @ beijing, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Inside the Forbidden City*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yotchi/16507702819/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe

*Conrad Hotel by Beijing-based Local Architects MAD Studio*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotostocki/16495438069/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe

*China Centre Mall celebrating the Chinese Year of Goat (or Sheep) - 北京华茂中心 羊年主题装饰*



Statues of sheep to celebrate the Year of the Sheep in Beijing, China by unTed, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Inside the Capital Museum - 首都博物馆*
Beijing's Municipal Museum
Don't be confused with the bigger *National Museum of China (中国国家博物馆)*



DSC09321 (3) by avner_tabib.china2014, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*



Beijing Summer Palace - Feb 2015 by ShutterJammed, on Flickr


Beijing Summer Palace - Feb 2015 by ShutterJammed, on Flickr


Beijing Summer Palace - Feb 2015 by ShutterJammed, on Flickr


Beijing Summer Palace - Feb 2015 by ShutterJammed, on Flickr


Beijing Summer Palace - Feb 2015 by ShutterJammed, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*The Old Beijing - 老北京*



CHINA by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


Beijing citizens by Vladimir Yaitskiy, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Red Flags at the Tian'anmen Square - 北京天安门广场 红旗永不褪色*



Bandera roja by Que Photo?, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Temple of Heaven - 天坛*



_DSC2030 by DMG_PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Tian'anmen Gate - 天安门城楼*
It is the Entry Gate of the Former *Beijing Imperial City* (NOT the Forbidden City, *Meridian Gate* is the Entry Gate of the Forbidden City)



Tiananmen Pano 01 - 12-Jan-2014 by -郑爷-, on Flickr


Tiananmen 02 - 12-Jan-2014 by -郑爷-, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun Area - 中关村*
Haidian District, NW Beijing



DSC_0179 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


DSC_0177 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Tsinghua University's High-tech Park - 清华科技园*
Tsinghua University along with the neighbouring *Peking University*, are the *Top Two Universities of China*



090916 Tsinghua Innovation Plaza, Beijing.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16895652549/sizes/l














​


----------



## little universe

*14th Century Beijing Confucius Temple - 北京孔庙*


Confucius Temple, Beijing by Que Photo?, on Flickr









*
17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple - 雍和宫*


Lama Temple, Beijing by Que Photo?, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun Area - 三里屯*



Beijing,China 2015.01.28-2015.02.01 by songkailiu, on Flickr


Beijing,China 2015.01.28-2015.02.01 by songkailiu, on Flickr


Beijing,China 2015.01.28-2015.02.01 by songkailiu, on Flickr


Beijing,China 2015.01.28-2015.02.01 by songkailiu, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 北海公园*



Beijing by Elenale, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Former Imperial Ancestral Temple - 北京 太庙*



4 by zhaohaoru1, on Flickr


20150222-DSC00181 by zhaohaoru1, on Flickr


11 by zhaohaoru1, on Flickr


7 by zhaohaoru1, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing 798 Art District *



20150419_798艺术园区-15.jpg by labmove, on Flickr


20150419_798艺术园区-58.jpg by labmove, on Flickr


Beijing by Elenale, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*The Good Old Beijing Railway Station - 北京火车站*



Beijing - 2015 by TravelsaurusBex, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16915177195/sizes/l


PARQUES PEKIN-BEIJING by Sigurd66, on Flickr


Beijing - Teahouse by NL Photo World, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/endi22/17287916796/sizes/l


IMG_2487 by wonderbill, on Flickr


Beijing,China 2015.01.28-2015.02.01 by songkailiu, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*



Beijing | Wangjing Soho by jan.martin, on Flickr


Beijing | Facade by jan.martin, on Flickr


Beijing | Wangjing Soho by jan.martin, on Flickr


Beijing by jan.martin, on Flickr













​


----------



## PinkWho

Awesome pics of Beijing!


----------



## little universe

*Modern Dance by Beijing Dance Theater - 北京当代芭蕾舞团*



MEX TV ENSAYO DEAD FIRE by Secretaría de Cultura Ciudad de México, on Flickr


MEX ONH DANZA DEAD FIRE COMPAÑIA BEJING THEATER by Secretaría de Cultura Ciudad de México, on Flickr


MEX ONH DANZA DEAD FIRE COMPAÑIA BEJING THEATER by Secretaría de Cultura Ciudad de México, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Double Decker Buses (Route No.11) in Beijing - 北京11路双层巴士*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/subwayzhou/10185942306/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/subwayzhou/10167215736/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/subwayzhou/10533033476/sizes/l








​


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Beijing is amazing!


----------



## little universe

*Beijing National Stadium - 国家体育场*



Olympic stadium, Beijing by En MaTa, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre - 国家大剧院*



Photo_2015-05-11_Beijing_Architecture_OperaNational_SonyAlpha7R_2015-05-1104 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr


Photo_2015-05-11_Beijing_Architecture_OperaNational_SonyAlpha7R_2015-05-1114 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr


Photo_2015-05-11_Beijing_Architecture_OperaNational_SonyAlpha7R_2015-05-1113 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*A Roof Top Bar at Beijing's Old District (Qianmen Area) *



the emperor beijing qianmen #slh #beijing #instabeijing #gobeijing #hotel #shang #bar by irwin, on Flickr


Nice Pool at The Emperor Beijing Qianmen #slh #gobeijing #beijing #beijingtoday #instahub #instagood #instabeijing #hotel by irwin, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*A View from Summer Palace's Longevity Hill *



2015-02 beijing - 074 by john vickers, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO at 2nd East Ring Road*



A56A6161 by ghostlayer, on Flickr


A56A6186 by ghostlayer, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Central Business District*



morning in Beijing by Dmitrii Efremenkov, on Flickr


Beijing by Dmitrii Efremenkov, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Old & New - 北京 前世今生*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/16773032922/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/17077293208/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/18010371379/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/18197761771/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/17610024476/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/17077509980/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/17636345375/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/17239088266/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/17264527241/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/17610005876/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/16748248196/sizes/l








​


----------



## little universe

*12th Century Buddhist Tianning Temple - 天宁寺*



People's Republic of China Beijing Tianningsi Tianing Temple David McBride Photography-0051 by David McBride, on Flickr


People's Republic of China Beijing Tianningsi Tianing Temple David McBride Photography-0050 by David McBride, on Flickr


People's Republic of China Beijing Tianningsi Tianing Temple David McBride Photography-0047 by David McBride, on Flickr


People's Republic of China Beijing Tianningsi Tianing Temple David McBride Photography-0048 by David McBride, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing SOHO*



Wangjing SOHO - Square by Che Morris, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*



Beijing 2012 07 22 01.32.11 0026 by Gabriel Osorio, on Flickr


Beijing 2012 07 22 01.35.02 0029 by Gabriel Osorio, on Flickr


Beijing 2012 07 22 02.57.05 0125 by Gabriel Osorio, on Flickr


Beijing 2012 07 22 02.23.17 0115 by Gabriel Osorio, on Flickr


Beijing 2012 07 22 02.22.17 0112 by Gabriel Osorio, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Olympic Park - 奥体中心*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabriel_osorio/18418430366/sizes/l


Beijing National Stadium, Beijing by thizmoment photography, on Flickr


6 months with Sony a7ii by alex foon, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Northern Part of Beijing in a Cloudy Day - 多云 北京 北 *



Rare day in Beijing by Chris McMillon, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*An Alley at the 16th Century Wanshou Temple - 万寿寺 幽径 *



People's Republic of China Beijing Wanshousi Wanshou Temple David McBride Photography-0201 by David McBride, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*A Residential Area at Wangjing New District*


IMG_20150607_103029 by Peter in CN, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou Street at the Summer Palace - 颐和园 苏州街*



Suzhou Street, Summer Palace, Beijing, China by Dušan Roštár, on Flickr


A walk in Summer Palace IV by Kelli Scott, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD at Night*


Last night of Spring Festival by Chris McMillon, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Historical Qianmen Avenue - 前门大街*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lanfeng3d/17961363144/sizes/l














​


----------



## little universe

*"The Place" Shopping Mall - 世贸天阶*


The Place by mompl, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital International Airport *


Beijing260215 (2) by Fred Jansohn, on Flickr













​


----------



## MumbaiManiac

Beautiful. Beijing is an ideal example for other developing cities.


----------



## little universe

*Former Residence of Soong Ching-ling (Madame Sun Yat-sen) - 宋庆龄故居*


Former Residence of Soong Ching Ling by Melanie Chenot, on Flickr








*Ditan Park (Former Royal Temple of Earth) - 地坛公园*


Ditan Park Bell Tower by Matthew Huntbach, on Flickr







*Beijing Ancient Observatory - 北京古观象台*


IMG_1925 by Julie Brown, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Meridian Gate - 午门*
It is the southern (and largest) gate of the Forbidden City



Forbiddance. by kpang21, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*7th Century Buddhist Jietai Temple - 戒台寺*



Jietaisi Jietai Temple Beijing People's Republic of China David McBride Photography-0029 by David McBride, on Flickr


Jietaisi Jietai Temple Beijing People's Republic of China David McBride Photography-0027 by David McBride, on Flickr


Jietaisi Jietai Temple Beijing People's Republic of China David McBride Photography-0026 by David McBride, on Flickr


Jietaisi Jietai Temple Beijing People's Republic of China David McBride Photography-0025 by David McBride, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Temple of Heaven - 天坛*



The Temple of Heaven01 by Nan Penny, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*New and Morden Beijing - 北京新貌*


Beijing on a rare clear day [2400x1800] by Antonio Max, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Panorama*
Capital and the 2nd Largest City of China, a megacity with 22 Million people




Beijing Skyline 香山远眺北京城 by V6.47, on Flickr








​


----------



## Saudad




----------



## Saudad




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

DSC_4582 by Bao zhiguo, on Flickr

DSC_9506 by Ikoma Rina推し, on Flickr

Beijing CBD by 王 愷, on Flickr

Qianmen Dajie by Boy de Nijs, on Flickr

Beijing by Jennifer Brown, on Flickr










Wangfujing Street by Tim Stahmer, on Flickr

IMG_6932 by Jo., on Flickr

IMG_7221 by Jo., on Flickr

Zhongguancun night view by Rex Han, on Flickr

Beijing by Jo., on Flickr

Beijing by Jo., on Flickr

IMG_7193 by Jo., on Flickr

026-_DSC3772 by christopher charles, on Flickr










Beijing streets by Mark Groening, on Flickr

PEK-4688-20140424.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr

Nanluoguxiang, Beijing (南锣鼓巷) by Jens Schott Knudsen, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Beijing CCTV Tower by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Galaxy SOHO *



Beijing Galaxy Soho by David Bank, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho - Beijing by David Bank, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho - Beijing by David Bank, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho - Beijing by David Bank, on Flickr


Galaxy Soho - Beijing by David Bank, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD*



000015 by Ikoma Rina推し, on Flickr


Beijing 3rd Ring Road by David Bank, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple (Yonghe Temple) Built in 1694*



Summer in Beijing by andrea, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

By *Hurshid* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/seeswa/29260142832/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/seeswa/29368270895/sizes/l












​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

China Beijing by SWTravels, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Forbidden City After Snow - 雪后紫禁城*



雪中故宫 Forbidden Ciy in Snow by Great Han, on Flickr










​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Beijing Fortune Financial Center by patuffel, on Flickr

Good Morning Beijing - City view in the morning by patuffel, on Flickr

Good Evening Beijing - skyline sunset by patuffel, on Flickr

Good Night Beijing - skyline at night by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Sonala. Beijing by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

Dongsi Shitiao by Jianwei Hou, on Flickr









​


----------



## Darkthekiller

By Citiesoflights

Summer Palace










Tanzhesi










Forbidden city


----------



## little universe

#北京 #爬楼 #VSCO by Steffan Chen, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Cafes in Beijing - 北京 咖啡馆*



IMG_8340.jpg by Lëa-Kim Châteauneuf, on Flickr


IMG_5789.jpg by Lëa-Kim Châteauneuf, on Flickr


IMG_7157.jpg by Lëa-Kim Châteauneuf, on Flickr


IMG_7338.jpg by Lëa-Kim Châteauneuf, on Flickr


IMG_7457.jpg by Lëa-Kim Châteauneuf, on Flickr


IMG_7456.jpg by Lëa-Kim Châteauneuf, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Iranian Art Centre at 798 Art Zone*



IMG_7368.jpg by Lëa-Kim Châteauneuf, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Meridian Gate of the Forbidden City *


By *Jason.Yang* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jason-hs-yang/32874364350/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jason-hs-yang/33101583432/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe

*Bell Tower Built in Year 1420*

By *Jason.Yang* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jason-hs-yang/32414124474/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe

*Tiananmen Gate - 天安门*


Nightscape of TianAnMen square 11, Beijing, China by zwzzjim, on Flickr


The forbidden city by Lukas Zumstein, on Flickr









*Shichahai Area at Night - 什刹海夜景* 


Nightscape of ShiShaHai 13, Beijing by zwzzjim, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michell__Q​




:cheers:  


​


----------



## little universe

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographer MELO
> ​


:cheers:

​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO at East 2nd Ring Road*



Galaxy Soho by Markus Richter, on Flickr









*Beijing National Stadium* 



untitled-3.jpg by Soleil, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Deshengmen Gate *



untitled-1.jpg by Soleil, on Flickr










*Reconstructed Yongdingmen Gate*



永定门（Yongdingmen） by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace - 颐和园*



untitled-2.jpg by Soleil, on Flickr


_P3A0926-1 by shun li, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*



The roofs of the frobidden city by Guido Andreassi, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34323594402/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dypanda/34623917416/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe

L1030752 by Eddie Sheung Lai Leung, on Flickr


L1030722 by Eddie Sheung Lai Leung, on Flickr


L1030755 by Eddie Sheung Lai Leung, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

Sunset Boulevard by 虞 骏, on Flickr


crimson clouds after sunset by 虞 骏, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple - 藏传佛教 雍和宫*










Lama Temple by Juan Fraire, on Flickr









Lama Temple by Juan Fraire, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Poly International Plaza Atrium *



Poly International Plaza by fernando herrera, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing SOHO at Wangjing Area*



Wangjing Soho by Yu Zhang, on Flickr











​


----------



## Bahromovies

Modern Beijing


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Green - 北京 奥林匹克公园*



Olympic Greendors by Anthony Edgar, on Flickr










​


----------



## Bahromovies

Tiananmen Square and The Forbidden City


----------



## Darkthekiller

Courtesy of Citiesoflights


----------



## little universe

*The 10th Century Pagoda at Jietai Temple - 戒台寺 辽代佛塔*



Jietaisi Jietai Temple Beijing People's Republic of China David McBride Photography-0006 by David McBride, on Flickr









​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Taking the shinnest star in the sky by Leon Guo, on Flickr

Peking Big V by Leon Guo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Untitled by xiaotonw, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/collala_huang/36004136693/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/collala_huang/36813306915/sizes/l



​


----------



## little universe

:cheers:




oscillation said:


> by sinker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






​


----------



## little universe

*Shijingshan District (West Beijing) - 石景山区 *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/subwayzhou/25013293007/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe

2017-10-02 Beijing by Night by Markus Richter, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/31855700323/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/31823746394/sizes/l








​


----------



## little universe

*17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Yonghe Temple (or Lama Temple) - 藏传佛教 雍和宫*










Lama Temple Peking by AdjaFong, on Flickr


Lama Temple Peking by AdjaFong, on Flickr












​


----------



## SLASH_2

how are these trees called?

see them in Dalian at 2008.


----------



## little universe

^^


They are mini version or Penzai (Bonsai) version of *pagoda trees (Chinese: 龙爪槐)*. That's how they look like when leaves coming off during winter.

They are better known in the West as *Japanese pagoda tree*, but they are actually native to North China. The tree species was introduced to Japan quite later on. 

Like many other items were named "Japanese" in the West, they are actually of Chinese origins.  :cheers:








​


----------



## little universe

*Topwin Center & InterContinental in Sanlitun*

From *Archdaily.com*















































​


----------



## little universe

*An Old Courtyard House Renovation near the 13th Century White Pagoda Temple*

It was designed by* Tsinghua University School of Architecture*


From *archdaily.com*











































































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Cultural Innovation Park Converted from an Old Factory*

By *Yijie Hu* from *Archdaily.com*










































































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Cultural Innovation Park Converted from an Old Factory*

By *Yijie Hu* from *Archdaily.com*
























































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Song Museum *

Photos by *Zhi Xia* from *archdaily.com*















































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Song Museum *

Photos by *Zhi Xia* from *archdaily.com*














































​


----------



## little universe

2018-04-07 China, Beijing by Markus Richter, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

Beijing by Yuan huang, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

Golden hour light falling on Beijing's Central Business District as the city enjoys and unusually clear and sunny day... by Mark Lehmkuhler, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

Beijing Soho by Histogramme, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Yanqi Lake Kempinski Hotel - 北京雁栖湖 凯宾斯基酒店*



20171201-_DSC0241.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Pupils' "Spring Outing" at the Summer Palace - 小朋友颐和园春游*



DSC_6722 by lee shung Chu, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Peking University - 北京大学*



PC300570-2 by Liqun Kang, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

Beijing by xia leo, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing Area (NE Beijing) *










Soho - Beijing by kerry green, on Flickr









Soho - Beijing by kerry green, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 北海公园*










China_2017_Beijing_HouHai_XT_171126_6686 + (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr









China_2017_Beijing_HouHai_XT_171126_6678 + (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr









China_2017_Beijing_HouHai_XS_171126_8554 + (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 北海公园*










China_2017_Beijing_HouHai_XS_171126_8561 ++ (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr









China_2017_Beijing_HouHai_XS_171126_8563 + (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 北海公园*











China_2017_Beijing_HouHai_XT_171126_6680 + (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr










China_2017_Beijing_HouHai_XT_171126_6677 ++ (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

reposted from reddit: Mountain of glass and steel and the futuristic skyline of Beijing, China, beyond. [2364×1576] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

Beijing Central by Andrew Jones, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Drum Tower - 北京 明代鼓楼*










DSC_4904 by Dean Moriarty, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe

China_2017_Beijing_FangCaoDi_XT_171015_5802 ++ (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

L1004704 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr













​


----------



## jonathanNCJ

M A S S I V E


----------



## little universe

Beijing’s awake by Christoph Hornung, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

2018-10-28_RoofGuoMao_Timeo77 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr









Beijing - Skyline - 01 by Richard, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

2018-11-11_ShaoYangPark25 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr









2018-10-30_DongyueTemple178 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

2018-08-07_RoofGuoMao01 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr









2018-08-07_RoofGuoMao09 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple and the Beijing Skyline *











2018-10-26_Afternoon_LamaTemple355 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr









2018-10-26_Afternoon_LamaTemple391 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Time Museum - 北京时间博物馆*




Time Museum by keso s, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Cats at the Forbidden City - 紫禁城 喵星人*











053A7185 by Arthur Xu Yang, on Flickr









_DSC6094 by Arthur Xu Yang, on Flickr









053A7493 by Arthur Xu Yang, on Flickr









IMG_1304 by Arthur Xu Yang, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

Chaoyang Park Plaza by Artem Denisov, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

China modern financial district skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Building in Beijing city in night time, Beijing by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Traffic on the second ring road by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

Forbidden City by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









Beijing 2019 by Wira Wira, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Wangfujing Street - 王府井大街*



IMG-NT-1226 by Alex W., on Flickr

url=https://flic.kr/p/2d3KRwT]







[/url]
IMG-NT-1231 by Alex W., on Flickr


IMG-NT-1213 by Alex W., on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO*










GALAXY by terret_sylvain, on Flickr









GALAXY by terret_sylvain, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Chaoyang Park Plaza*










2018-08-08_BatmanCompound40_Recadrage by terret_sylvain, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Linked Hybrid*










Linked Hybrid by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing National Stadium (the Bird's Nest) - 北京国家体育场 *











Beijing National Stadium by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*











大兴国际机场 by Daiying Zhang, on Flickr









大兴国际机场 by Daiying Zhang, on Flickr









花瓣 by Daiying Zhang, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

By *-LYJ-* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/-lyj-/32367806677/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by 舞步




:cheers:


​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*


By *supertl* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/supertl/48237529312/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe

Forbidden City, Beijing, China by Danny Wong, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

Beijing by Leo Sapoka, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Yanqi Lake in Huairou District - 怀柔 雁栖湖*










Yanqi Lake, Beijing, China by A satan incarnate, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*National Centre for Performing Arts - 国家大剧院*










Performing art: blue hour by thomas brenac, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*China Zun (CITIC Headquarters Tower) - 中国尊*










Downtown Beijing. Up by thomas brenac, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

Beihai night 3 (1 of 1) by Vesa Niskanen, on Flickr









Beihai sunset 3 (1 of 1) by Vesa Niskanen, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Weiming Lake at Peking University - 北京大学 未名湖*










Peking University, Beijing by Anthony Huan, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

By *Kennet Islandi Havgaard* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/havgaard/47307740451/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 北海公园*










Beihai Park 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr









Beihai Park 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*The Temple of Heaven - 天坛*










Temple of Heaven, Beijing 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

2018-10-23_ForbiddenCity_Details60 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing SOHO *









Wangjing Soho by Artem Denisov, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*










Summer Palace 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr









Longevity Hill - Summer Palace, Beijing by Tony Shi, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO *










Galaxy SOHO by Artem Denisov, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*


By *jezsun* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jezsun/48377232096/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe

Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr









Beijing sunrise by memos to the future, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

#北京故宮 by David C W Wang, on Flickr









#北京故宮 by David C W Wang, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

#北京故宮 by David C W Wang, on Flickr









#北京故宮 by David C W Wang, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD*
------Photos were taken by myself during my trip to Beijing early this June  ------







































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Fun Neighborhood - 北京坊*
It is a historical neighborhood redevelopment near *Qianmen Gate*




------ All photos were taken by myself during my trip to Beijing early this June  ------






































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Fun Neighborhood - 北京坊*
It is a historical neighborhood redevelopment near *Qianmen Gate*




------ All photos were taken by myself during my trip to Beijing early this June  ------














































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Fun Neighborhood - 北京坊*
It is a historical neighborhood redevelopment near *Qianmen Gate*




------ All photos were taken by myself during my trip to Beijing early this June  ------









































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Fun Neighborhood - 北京坊*
It is a historical neighborhood redevelopment near *Qianmen Gate*




------ All photos were taken by myself during my trip to Beijing early this June  ------




































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Fun Neighborhood - 北京坊*
It is a historical neighborhood redevelopment near *Qianmen Gate*




------ All photos were taken by myself during my trip to Beijing early this June  ------












































​


----------



## little universe

*National Military Museum - 中国人民革命军事博物馆*










China Military Museum, Beijing, China by TSP Tactical, on Flickr









China Military Museum, Beijing, China by TSP Tactical, on Flickr









China Military Museum, Beijing, China by TSP Tactical, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital International Airport Terminal 3*










130404 Beijing Capital Airport panorama.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*The National Museum of China - 中国国家博物馆*










National Museum of China, Beijing by Tony Shi, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

5T7A1971 by Chris Baum, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Wangfujing Shopping Street - 王府井大街*










#王府井 by David C W Wang, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*The National Grand Theatre - 国家大剧院*










The Giant Egg by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Chaoyang CBD - 北京朝阳中央商务区*


Photos are from the Engineering Company *Arup* 



































​


----------



## little universe

EP03689 by Brady Cloud, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

P0001116 Beijing Trip - 12-Sep-2019 to 15-Sep-2019 by BB, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

P0001094 Beijing Trip - 12-Sep-2019 to 15-Sep-2019 by BB, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

China 2019: sightseeting by Tinkering Studio, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

China 2019: sightseeting by Tinkering Studio, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*
Beijing Daxing Airport is set for opening today (2019.09.25), 5 days ahead of the *70th Anniversary of founding the People's Republic of China* (2019.10.01)





















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*
The Newly Built *Daxing Airport* is Beijing's 2nd International Airport after the *Beijing Capital International Airport*




















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD Aerial Photography 2019 - 北京CBD航拍2019*


By *Kevin Zhu 雷石航拍*


















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Conrad Hotel - 北京康莱德酒店*
It was designed by Beijing-based world-famous architects *MAD* 











Exterior of the Hotel by A. Wee, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

China World Tower by A. Wee, on Flickr









Sunset at the CBD by A. Wee, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

Beijing downtown skyline by A. Wee, on Flickr









Beijing downtown skyline by A. Wee, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Bing Dwen Dwen (The Panda) – Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics Mascot*











































​


----------



## little universe

*Shuey Rhon Rhon (The Red Lantern) – Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics Mascot*











































​


----------



## little universe

*Bing Dwen Dwen & Shuey Rhon Rhon – Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics Mascots*











































​


----------



## little universe

Beijing-49 by Kevin Hsu, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

The Summer Palace, Beijing by Nicholas Bateman, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

Tiananmen at dusk by Tony Shi, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Ming tombs - 明十三陵*
The Thirteen Imperial Tombs of the Ming Dynasty are designated as the UNESCO World Heritage Site












by *C M* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/colleenmaier/48801394906/sizes/l/










​


----------



## little universe

Galaxy Soho 3, Beijing, China by Benjamin Amar, on Flickr










Wangjing Soho, Beijing, China by Benjamin Amar, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CITIC Tower (China Zun) - 北京中信广场 (中国尊)*


From designboom.com























​


----------



## little universe

From *dezeen.com*
























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CITIC Tower (China Zun) - 北京中信广场(中国尊)*


From *dezeen.com*


















































​


----------



## little universe

*Chaoyang Park Plaza by Beijing-based Architects MAD Studio*



from *archdaily.com*























































​


----------



## little universe

*Chaoyang Park Plaza by Beijing-based Architects MAD Studio*



from *archdaily.com*













































​


----------



## little universe

*Chaoyang Park Plaza by Beijing-based Architects MAD Studio*



from *archdaily.com*



























​


----------



## little universe

*Daxing Airport Express (Beijing Subway) *










Daxing Airport Express by Chr P, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*
The Newly Built *Daxing Airport* is Beijing's 2nd International Airport after the *Beijing Capital International Airport*











Beijing New International Airport Vorfahrt by Chr P, on Flickr









Beijing New International Airport Vorfahrt by Chr P, on Flickr









Beijing New International Airport by Chr P, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*
The Newly Built *Daxing Airport* is Beijing's 2nd International Airport after the *Beijing Capital International Airport*











Departure Level, Beijing New International Airport by Chr P, on Flickr









Departure Level, Beijing New International Airport by Chr P, on Flickr









Airside - Beijing New International Airport by Chr P, on Flickr









Beijing New International Airport by Chr P, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Temple of Heaven - 天坛*











#天壇 by David C W Wang, on Flickr









#天壇 by David C W Wang, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*




Summer Palace, Beijing, China by Benjamin Amar, on Flickr


Summer Palace, Beijing, China by Benjamin Amar, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 故宫*










peking2- by Michael Berghold, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*National Library of China - 中国国家图书馆*











Beijing Library by Richard Silver, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Fragrant Hills in Autumn - 秋天 香山红叶 *










IMG_7653 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr









IMG_7711 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Fragrant Hills in Autumn - 秋天 香山红叶 *










IMG_7762 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr









IMG_7677 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr









IMG_7701 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*National Military Museum of China - 中国人民革命军事博物馆*


By *NTG842* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48928454277/sizes/l/















​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Qianmen Gates (or Zhengyangmen Gates)*


By *Shan Lu* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/loolooimage/48943761308/sizes/l/














​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Park on National Day - 国庆的北京奥体公园*


By *阿毛photo* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Drum Tower and Bell Tower of Beijing*



By *阿毛photo* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

By *阿毛photo* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*70th Chinese National Day Fireworks - 国庆七十周年烟花汇演*














By *刘思盟* from 500px.com




































































​


----------



## little universe

By *向日葵小鹿* from 500px.com










By *追风吉他手* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Drum Tower and Bell Tower of Beijing - 北京钟鼓楼*


By *西门* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*18th Century City God Temple at Beijing Financial Street - 北京金融街 都城隍庙*


By *BrianGao* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

By *小布* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Worker's Stadium - 北京工人体育场*

By *鹏* from 500px.com

















*Beijing Olympic Sports Park - 北京奥体中心*

By *鹏* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Weiming Lake at Peking University - 北京大学 未名湖*












By *薛定谔的蓝猫* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*China Zun Viewing Afar From An Old Hutong - 北京某胡同远眺中国尊*


By *Catalpa* from 500px.com 
























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing's Big V - 北京大V
*


By *Canon Pang俺爹给起名叫佳能* from 500px.com










By *郑志强* from 500px.com



















​


----------



## little universe

*A restaurant with a window view of Forbidden City's East Glorious Gate - 故宫东华门附近餐厅*



By *JIAJUN* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*The National Military Museum Built in 1960 - 中国人民革命军事博物馆 *


By *Brave heart* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe

*The Yongdingmen Gate - 永定门*


By *郑志强* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace in Winter - 颐和园冬景*


By *豆包儿* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun Area (NW Beijing) - 北京海淀 中关村*


By *Brave heart* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Tuancheng Walled Garden at the Former Royal Beihai Park - 北海公园 团城*


By *136****6539* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Jade Spring Hill and Western Hills Viewing from the Summer Palace - 颐和园远眺玉泉山和西山*



By *136****6539* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing West Railway Station - 北京西站*
It is one of the 4 major railway stations in Beijing. The other 3 are:
*Beijing Railway Station*,
*Beijing South Railway Station*, 
and *Beijing North Railway Station*.

There is the new *Fengtai Railway Station (丰台站)* curently under construction. 
Upon its completion, it will be one of the largest railway stations in China.




By *136****6539* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe

*The New Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场
*


By *吖震* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*The National Museum of China - 中国国家博物馆 *


By *吖震* from 500px.com




























​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New CBD (NE Beijing) - 北京 望京商务区*


By *咖啡泡面* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Park - 北京奥体公园*


By *梦与季节* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Modern Skyline Behind the 600 Years Old Temple of Heaven - 天坛和天际线*


By *Brave heart* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*The Imperial Ancestral Temple Built in Year 1420 - 北京太庙*


By *136****6539* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*The 18th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple - 藏传佛教 雍和宫*
Lama Temple or Yonghe Temple is the largest Tibetan buddhist temple in Beijing.
It was built at the beginning of the 18th century as the palace of the then Crown Prince. 
After the Crown Prince ascended the throne as the *Yongzheng Emperor* in 1722, the palace was converted into a Tibetan Buddhist Temple. 




By *Devin* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre - 国家大剧院*


By *136****6539* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics - 北京航空航天大学*


By *高高秋月* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

*Gate of Virtuous Triumph (or Deshengmen Gate) Built in Year 1437 - 明代 德胜门城楼*
It is a city gate that was once part of Beijing's northern city wall. It is one of Beijing's few preserved city gates and now stands as a landmark on the northern 2nd Ring Road.


By *小布* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area (NE Beijing) - 北京 望京新城*


By *喵星侠* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*The Chang'an Avenue - 长安街*


By *张登科* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Parkview Green Shopping Center - 北京侨福芳草地 *


By *建筑空间摄影文涛* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Hutong Bubble 218 Urban Renovation by Beijing-based MAD Architects*

Photos from *archdaily.com*






















































​


----------



## little universe

*Hutong Bubble 218 Urban Renovation by Beijing-based MAD Architects*

Photos from *archdaily.com*



















































​


----------



## little universe

*IOMA Art Center at 798 Art District  by Beijing-based Architects ARCHSTUDIO*


photos from *archdaily.com*

















































​


----------



## little universe

*IOMA Art Center at 798 Art District  by Beijing-based Architects ARCHSTUDIO*


photos from *archdaily.com*







































​


----------



## little universe

*"Tree Courtyard" Neighbourhood Renewal by Beijing-based Architects MAT Office*


photo from *archdaily.com*



































































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD at Night - 北京国贸夜景*


By *Daniel秃瓢儿* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

*Trailers of Recent Chinese Blockbuster Animation Movies by Beijing-based Film Studios*





*Ne Zha - 哪吒之魔童降世*









*Boonie Bears:The Big Top Secret - 熊出没之熊心归来*









*Big Fish & Begonia - 大鱼海棠*










*Monkey King: Hero is Back - 西游记之大圣归来*





















​


----------



## little universe

*Trailers of Recent Chinese Blockbuster Movies by Beijing-based Film Studios*






*The Wandering Earth - 流浪地球*











*Legend of the Demon Cat - 妖猫传*











*Wolf Warrior 2 - 战狼2*











*I Am Not Madame Bovary - 我不是潘金莲*











*Monster Hunt 2 - 捉妖记 2*

















​


----------



## little universe

*The Historical Qianmen Avenue - 前门大街*


By *云的季节（Ray An）*from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe

By *肉联厂RPF®Hé* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe

*Modern Skyline Behind the 16th Century Dongbianmen Gate - 东便门后的天际线*


By *向日葵小鹿* from 500px.com










By *孺子牛* from 500px.com


















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital International Airport - 北京首都国际机场*


By *和小周飞拍世界* from 500px.com




















*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*

By *Satchel_Sun* from 500px.com


















​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*


By *Satchel_Sun* from 500px.com










By *老百姓都安顿好了吗* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Temple of Confucius - 北京孔庙*

By *孺子牛* from 500px.com















*An Anceint Temple at Mentougou District - 门头沟某古寺*

By *JIAJUN* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Yanqi Lake International Conference Center at Huairou District - 怀柔 雁栖湖国际会议中心*


By *何嵘 （北京）* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe

*2022 Winter Olympics Plaza Converted from A Former Shougang Steel Mill - 首钢西十冬奥广场*
Shijingshan District, West Beijing












Photos from *Archdaily.com*




















































































​


----------



## little universe

*2022 Winter Olympics Plaza Converted from A Former Shougang Steel Mill - 首钢西十冬奥广场*
Shijingshan District, West Beijing












Photos from *Archdaily.com*



































































​


----------



## little universe

*2022 Winter Olympics Plaza Converted from A Former Shougang Steel Mill - 首钢西十冬奥广场*
Shijingshan District, West Beijing












Photos from *Archdaily.com*





































































































​


----------



## little universe

By *北京-夏日* from 500px.com











By *队长* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe

By *Devil.H（半魔）*from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe

*The 12th Century Tianning Temple Pagoda - 辽代 天宁寺塔*


By *孺子牛* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

By *其实我还好📷* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe

*China Millennium Monument and National Military Museum - 中华世纪坛和军事博物馆
*


By *寻梦男孩SeekingDream* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Sanlitun SOHO - 北京 三里屯SOHO*


By *Daniel秃瓢儿* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Wangjing New CBD - 北京望京新区*


By *咖啡泡面* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

By *追风吉他手* from 500px.com












By *咖啡泡面* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Chaoyang Road near the East 4th Ring Rd Viaduct - 北京朝阳路近东四环高架*


By* 喵星侠* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Tsinghua University Grand Auditorium - 清华大学 大礼堂*
Along with the neighbouring *Peking University*, they are the TOP 2 Universities in China


By *Jadyson* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

By *Jadyson* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

By *sundaymonday* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

By *寻梦男孩SeekingDream* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

By *电竞中山桥一霸* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe

*China Zun Viewing Afar From the Former Royal Beihai Park *

By *PeterLau* from 500px.com


















*70th National Day Fireworks at the Temple of Heaven - 天坛 70周年国庆烟花*

By *Daniel秃瓢儿* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Chaoyang Road at Beijing CBD - CBD 朝阳路*

By *PeterLau* from 500px.com
















*Wanda Plaza at Jianguomen Outer Street - 建国门外大街 万达广场*

By *PeterLau* from 500px.com

















*West 2nd Ring Road and the Beijing Financial Street Area - 西二环 北京金融街*

By *片刻温暖YOU* from 500px.com

















*Galaxy SOHO at East 2nd Ring Road - 东二环 银河SOHO*

By *Super Allen* from 500px.com


















​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Jingshan Park Looking North After Snow - 景山雪后北望*

By *Richard Qu* from 500px.com














*View of the Temple of Heaven from South Beijing - 京韵南城*

By *Richard Qu* from 500px.com














*Qianmen Avenue - 前门大街*

By *Satchel_Sun* from 500px.com
















*Zhengyangmen (or Qianmen) Gate - 正阳门 (前门)*

By *Satchel_Sun* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

* Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank New Headquarters will be operational in early 2020 - 北京亚投行总部即将投入使用*












By *Fred* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*CCTV Headquarters at Sunset - 央视总部大楼 日落*

By *Daniel秃瓢儿* from 500px.com

















*East 3rd Ring Road at the Heart of the CBD - 东三环 CBD*

By *Daniel秃瓢儿* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing MOMA - 北京当代 MOMA*

By *片刻温暖YOU* from 500px.com




















*Beijing Taikoo Li Sanlitun - 北京 三里屯 太古里*


By *片刻温暖YOU* from 500px.com





































​


----------



## little universe

By *南潇* from 500px.com














By *其实我还好📷* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Forest Park - 北京奥林匹克森林公园*

By *魏尧* from 500px.com


















*Beijing Wangjing New Area - 北京望京新城*

By *魏尧* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*A Dan Role in Peking Opera - 京剧旦角 *


By *郑强（北海）*from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics - 北京航空航天大学*

By *艾胖达* from 500px.com





















*New Campus of Beijing University of Civil Engineering and Architecture - 北京建筑大学 新校区*

By *黑的一塌糊涂* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing National Stadium (the Bird's Nest) - 北京国家体育场 鸟巢*


By *艾胖达* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

By *曜有光* from 500px.com















By *ONE_梦想家* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace in winter - 颐和园冬景 *


By *德琨* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*

By *杏仁* from 500px.com



















*Wangfujing Shopping Street - 王府井大街*

By *杏仁* from 500px.com



























​


----------



## little universe

*Former Prince Shuncheng's Mansion - 顺承郡王府*


By *德琨* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe

*Garden at the Former Prince Shuncheng's Mansion - 顺承郡王府花园*


By *德琨* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

By *李进* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Green - 北京奥林匹克公园*


By *westwind西风* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe

By *Richard Qu* from 500px.com












By *未成形青年* from 500px.com












By *德琨* from 500px.com










​


----------



## little universe

by FEIZHOU on 500px









by 书匠 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Luisito Meng on 500px









by 楚江月 on 500px









by 楚江月 on 500px









by 狂奔的茄子 on 500px









by 其实我还好📷 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by jiaopian100 on 500px









by jiaopian100 on 500px









by jiaopian100 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 电竞中山桥一霸 on 500px










by Super Allen on 500px










by Super Allen on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*14th Century Temple of Azure Clouds - 元代 碧云寺*









by 郑志强 on 500px









by 郑志强 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Yongding Pavilion - 永定楼*








by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px




*Yanqi Pagoda - 雁栖塔*








by WLC镜走俱乐部 on 500px




*Peking University Library - 北京大学图书馆*








by jiaopian100  on 500px




*Tsinghua University Medical School - 清华大学医学院*









by Xiaoshi Hu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 旧皇家园林 北海公园*









by PeterLau on 500px









by PeterLau on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 楚江月 on 500px










by 楚江月 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by SEEKER｜F0.95！ on 500px









by SEEKER｜F0.95！ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by IUOK on 500px









by SEEKER｜F0.95！ on 500px









by SEEKER｜F0.95！ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Madianqiao Area - 马甸桥*









by Fred03 on 500px





*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple at 2nd North Ring Road - 北二环 雍和宫*









by 淡淡 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New CBD (NE Beijing) - 北京望京商务区*









by 德琨 on 500px









by King Young  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Park - 北京奥体中心*









by King Young  on 500px









by King Young  on 500px









by King Young  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital Museum - 北京首都博物馆*









by jiaopian100  on 500px




*Beijing Xuanwumen Cathedral - 北京宣武门天主堂*









by jiaopian100  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The People's Bank of China Headquarters in Beijing - 北京 中国人民银行总行*
The People's Bank of China is the Central Bank of China.
The PBOC has two headquarters: one in the Capital Beijing and the other one in the country's Financial Capital Shanghai









by jiaopian100 on 500px









by jiaopian100 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun High-tech Industry Hub (NW Beijing) - 中关村高新区*









by jiaopian100 on 500px









by jiaopian100 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by jiaopian100  on 500px









by jiaopian100  on 500px









by jiaopian100  on 500px









by jiaopian100  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 南潇 on 500px









by 南潇 on 500px









by 张禹 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Lize New CBD under Construction (SW Beijing) - 北京丽泽商务区*









by ENIGMA on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by SEEKER｜YUUU同學 on 500px









by 村尾山拍 on 500px









by SEEKER｜YUUU同學 on 500px









by 村尾山拍 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Jianguomen Outer Street - 建国门外大街








*
by 福大人 on 500px




*The Old Beijing Exhibition Center Built in 1954 - 北京展览馆*









by 高怡 on 500px




*National Military Museum** Built in 1960 - 中国人民革命军事博物馆 *









by 第三类压力容器 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace in Winter - 颐和园冬景*









by 心清聞妙香 on 500px









by 心清聞妙香 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Tiananmen Square - 天安门广场*









by 鲁萍 on 500px









by 王小胖💋 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Fun, A Historical Area Redevelopment near Qianmen Avenue - 前门大街附近 北京坊*









by 鲁萍 on 500px









by 鲁萍 on 500px









by 鲁萍 on 500px









by 鲁萍 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun Area - 三里屯*









by 高怡 on 500px









by PeterLau on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Beijing Natural History Museum Built in 1951 - 北京自然博物馆*
The State Council raised the establishment of *New National Natural History Museum of China* as an agenda lately.
One of the option is by expanding the existing Beijing Natural History Museum.









by jiaopian100 on 500px





*Deshengmen Gate** Built in 1437 - 明代 德胜门*









by jiaopian100 on 500px





*Beijing Red Brick Art Museum - 北京红砖美术馆*









by 王小胖💋 on 500px
​


----------



## little universe

*Lize New CBD Under Construction (SW Beijing) - 建设中的丽泽商务区*









by 高怡 on 500px





*Beijing Yizhuang Area (SW Beijing) - 北京亦庄*








by Spade K on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The New Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*









by 狂奔的茄子 on 500px









by 狂奔的茄子 on 500px









by 狂奔的茄子 on 500px









by 狂奔的茄子 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Chaoyang CBD at Night - 北京国贸夜景*









by 萨菲罗斯の翼²⁰¹⁷ on 500px









by 楚江月 on 500px









by Henry Liu on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century Temple of Heaven - 天坛*









by FEIZHOU on 500px









by 高怡 on 500px









by 高怡 on 500px









by 高怡 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple (or Yonghe Temple) - 藏传佛教寺院 雍和宫*









by 王小胖💋 on 500px









by 王小胖💋 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 王小胖💋 on 500px









by 其实我还好📷 on 500px









by 喝水233 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Jasonshen4308 on 500px










by 其实我还好📷on 500px










by 吾二先森 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area (NE Beijing) - 望京新区*









by FEIZHOU on 500px









by FEIZHOU on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century Deshengmen Gate at Night - 德胜门夜景*










by 二爻吕 on 500px









by 二爻吕 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Dongdan** Section of the Chang'an Avenue (Inner East Beijing) - 东单 长安街*









by Arthur on 500px





*The Ancient Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal at Tongzhou District (Outer East Beijing) - 京杭大运河 通州段*









by 二爻吕 on 500px





*Wangjing New Area at Night (NE Beijing) - 望京夜景*









by 第三类压力容器 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Tongzhou District Skyline (Outer East Beijing) - 北京通州天际线*










by satriani on 500px









by satriani on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 喵星侠 on 500px









by 喵星侠 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*New Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京 大兴机场*









by 德琨 on 500px









by 德琨 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 定海神针  on 500px









by 定海神针  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by ENIGMA  on 500px









by ENIGMA  on 500px









by ENIGMA  on 500px









by ENIGMA  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by ENIGMA on 500px









by ENIGMA on 500px









by ENIGMA on 500px









by ENIGMA on 500px









by ENIGMA on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Remaining 16th Century Zuo'anmen Gate's Corner Tower - 明代左安门 角楼*
Unfortunately, the Main Gatehouse and the Archery Tower were demolished in the 1950s to make way for the 2nd Ring Road



















by ENIGMA on 500px









by ENIGMA on 500px









by ENIGMA on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Peking University - 北京大学*
Along with the neighbouring Tsinghua University, they are the TOP 2 Universities in China



















by TianChunyu on 500px









by TianChunyu on 500px









by TianChunyu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Tsinghua Univeristy - 清华大学*
Along with the neighbouring Peking University, they are the TOP 2 Universities in China



















by 荆珂龙 on 500px









by 召麒 on 500px









by Nuke巨巨是魔鬼 on 500px









by TianChunyu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*









by 梦与季节 on 500px









by TianChunyu  on 500px





*Fuxingmen Area - 复兴门*









by 书匠 on 500px




*Dongzhimen Area - 东直门*









by 龚跃贤 on 500px





*Beijing West Railway Station Area - 西客站周边*









by 梦与季节 on 500px





*Dongbianmen Area - 东便门*









by 梦与季节 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Historical Qingyun Hutong - 青云胡同*










by 龚跃贤 on 500px





*The 13th Century Miaoying Temple (or White Stupa Temple) - 元代妙应寺(白塔寺)*








by 龚跃贤 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun Taikoo Li - 三里屯 太古里*









by 龚跃贤 on 500px









by 龚跃贤 on 500px









by 龚跃贤 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*New Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴机场*










by 美汐画苑 on 500px









by westwind西风 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Jianguomen Outer Street - 建国门外大街*









by 美汐画苑 on 500px









by 美汐画苑 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Church of the Saviour (or Xishiku Church) Built in 1703 - 北京西什库教堂*

The church was under siege during the *Boxer Uprising** (义和团运动)*, and there was the Chinese saying at the time:
吃面不搁酱，炮打交民巷；吃面不搁醋，炮打西什库” 









by Tony Lu on 500px









by Tony Lu on 500px









by Tony Lu on 500px









by Tony Lu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing St. Joseph's Church (or Wangfujing Cathedral) Built in 1904 - 北京王府井天主堂*
The Church was first built in 1653, the current architecture was constructed in 1904









by Tony Lu on 500px









by Tony Lu on 500px









by Tony Lu on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by MImaginary on 500px









by Tony Lu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The National Library of China - 中国国家图书馆*










by 书匠 on 500px









by 书匠 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Worker's Stadium** Built in 1959 - 北京工人体育场*










by 梦与季节 on 500px









by Tony Lu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Phoenix International Media Center - 北京 凤凰媒体中心*
It is the Hong Kong-based Phoenix TV's Headquarters Building in Beijing

The building was designed by Beijing-based local architects *Beijing Institute of Architectural Design (BIAD, 北京建筑设计院)








*










by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by aiyue on 500px









by Haike on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Actress Mingli's Publicity at Sanlitun - 演员明莉三里屯街拍*










by 京城时尚头条 on 500px









by 京城时尚头条 on 500px









by 京城时尚头条 on 500px









by 京城时尚头条 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 宋姐 on 500px









by 宋姐 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Yintai Center - 北京银泰中心*
It is the headquarters building of *Yintai Group with Zhejiang Background (浙商 银泰集团)*










by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing, Ancient Yet Modern - 帝都的前世今生*









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Luohong Art Museum and Garden - 北京罗红摄影艺术馆*









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*A Modern Bar Converted from An Ancient Siheyuan - 四合院改造的酒吧*
A *Siheyuan* is a historical type of residence that was commonly found throughout China, most famously in Beijing










by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*A Modern Bar Converted from An Ancient Siheyuan - 四合院改造的酒吧*
A *Siheyuan* is a historical type of residence that was commonly found throughout China, most famously in Beijing










by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 平平 on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by 美汐画苑 on 500px









by 美汐画苑 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Tongzhou New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的北京通州商务区*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing










by supermoon on 500px









by supermoon on 500px








​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Worker's Stadium Built in 1959 - 北京工人体育场*










by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace in Early Winter - 初冬的颐和园*










by 仙人板板 on 500px









by 仙人板板 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital International Airport - 北京首都国际机场*









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px









by Jovi Chan on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 故宫*









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area (NE Beijing) - 北京 望京新区*










by 咖啡泡面 on 500px









by 小布 on 500px









by 咖啡泡面 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Olympic Park CBD (North Beijing) - 北京奥林匹克中心商务区*









by 甄琦 on 500px









by 甄琦 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple (or Yonghe Temple) - 藏传佛教 雍和宫*









by 建筑空间摄影文涛 on 500px









by 建筑空间摄影文涛 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*









by 晁溪½  on 500px









by 晁溪½  on 500px









by 晁溪½  on 500px









by 晁溪½  on 500px









by 晁溪½  on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*View of Beijing CBD from the 16th Century Ritan Park - 日坛公园看国贸*









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Olympic Park CBD - 北京奥林匹克中心商务区*
North Beijing








by 甄琦 on 500px









by 甄琦 on 500px






*Tongzhou District Civic Center - 通州区行政中心*
Outer East Beijing








by Captaincpc on 500px
​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Worker's Stadium Built in 1959 - 北京工人体育场*
Inner East Beijing








by Peng on 500px





*Beijing Olympic Park - 北京奥体中心*
North Beijing








by Peng on 500px









by 小布 on 500px









by 小布 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The New** Beijing Qinghe Railway Station** - 北京清河站*
NW Beijing








by 小布 on 500px









by 东风46382 on 500px





*Beijing North Railway Station - 北京北站*
Inner North Beijing








by 小布 on 500px





*Beijing Railway Station Built in 1959 - 北京火车站*
Central Beijing








by 小布 on 500px





*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*
SW Beijing








by Brave heart on 500px









by Brave heart on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beihang University (or Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics) - 北京航空航天大学









*










by Rui Zhang on 500px









by Rui Zhang on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*All Roads Lead to Beijing - 条条大路通北京*









by 晓东📷Rise on 500px










by 小布 on 500px










by 小布 on 500px










by 晓东📷Rise on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing SOHO*
Designed by Zaha Hadid









by Captaincpc on 500px









by Captaincpc on 500px









by Raymond20052017 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Tsinghua University Science Park - 清华科技园*








by Mo（简摄）on 500px





*Sanyuqiao Area - 三元桥*








by Mo（简摄）on 500px





*Sunset at CCTV Tower - 央视大裤衩落日*








by Mo（简摄）on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Ruth Tang on 500px









by 陶然一隅 on 500px









by Raymond20052017 on 500px









by lao宋 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Lize SOHO - 北京丽泽SOHO*
It was designed by British Architect Zaha Hadid









by TheZJ666 on 500px








by TheZJ666 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*The 16th Century Temple of the Earth - 明代 地坛*









by jiaopian100 on 500px








by jiaopian100 on 500px








by jiaopian100 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 14th Century **Beijing Confucius Temple** and the **Imperial Academy **- 北京孔庙和国子监*









by jiaopian100 on 500px








by jiaopian100 on 500px








by jiaopian100 on 500px








by jiaopian100 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Zhouxk on 500px








by Zhouxk on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*









by 贝城ShellTown on 500px









by 贝城ShellTown on 500px









by 贝城ShellTown on 500px









by 贝城ShellTown on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Ming Dynasty Cuandixia Village - 明代古村 爨底下*








by 老孟🎾🐠🐱 on 500px





*Beijing Shidu Hongjing Highway - 北京十渡 红井路*








by 路过的猴子 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Ancient Hongluo Temple in Autumn - 千年古刹 红螺寺 秋景*
The temple was first built in the 4th Century. However, it was rebuilt many times later, notably during the Ming Dynasty.








by Spider on 500px





*Jiankou Section of the Great Wall** - 箭扣长城*
Huairou District, Outer North Beijing








by 随意走走 on 500px​


----------



## little universe

by 三万五千英尺的梦 on 500px









by 三万五千英尺的梦 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Yanqi Lake - 雁栖湖*








by 智尚名扬 on 500px









by 智尚名扬 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 仲保岩 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 谁来剪月光呀 on 500px









by William song on 500px









by William song on 500px









by Peng  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 路远 on 500px









by 路远 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 魔力牡蛎茉莉 on 500px









by 梦游的风 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by AbrahamYoung on 500px









by sundaymonday on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 隔壁老王 on 500px









by 隔壁老王 on 500px









by 隔壁老王 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 小布 on 500px









by 小布 on 500px









by 小布 on 500px









by sundaymonday on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Parkview Green Shopping Center - 侨福芳草地*









by 王正宇 on 500px









by 王正宇 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Garden Expo Park** - 北京园博园*









by 王正宇 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The **Chang'an Avenue** - 长安街*








by Artravelersr  on 500px





*Zhongguancun Area - 中关村*








by TianChunyu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Sanyuanqiao Area - 三元桥*








by 小布 on 500px





*Tsinghua Univeristy Science Park - 清华科技园*








by furx on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The New Beijing Daxing International Airport - 新北京大兴国际机场*









by 燕双鹰 on 500px









by 燕双鹰 on 500px









by 燕双鹰 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The National Library of China - 国家图书馆*









by 燕双鹰 on 500px







*Phoenix Media Center - 凤凰媒体中心*









by 皐月 on 500px









by 燕双鹰 on 500px









by 皐月 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Central University of Finance and Economics** (Shahe Campus) - 中央财经大学 沙河校区*


















by Jasur. on 500px









by Jasur. on 500px









by Jasur. on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 孺子牛 on 500px









by 孺子牛 on 500px









by 孺子牛 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chaoyang Park Plaza - 朝阳公园广场*
Designed by Beijing-based local architects, MAD Architects. 








by zhaihaoxin on 500px





*China - Japan Friendship Theater - 中日友好剧院*
Built in 1990, it is part of the China Youth Center for International Exchange (中国国际青年交流中心)








by zhaihaoxin on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 故宫*









by 136****6539 on 500px









by 136****6539 on 500px









by 136****6539 on 500px









by 136****6539 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 李进 on 500px









by 李进 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 李进 on 500px









by 李进 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Park - 北京奥体中心*









by KevinZhu on 500px









by KevinZhu on 500px









by KevinZhu on 500px









by KevinZhu on 500px









by KevinZhu on 500px









by KevinZhu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Chris Zhang on 500px









by 书匠 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by KevinZhu on 500px









by KevinZhu on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing National Stadium - 北京国家体育场*








by 京城大猫 on 500px





*Wukesong Arena** - 五棵松体育馆 *








by 维生素C on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*National Library of China - 中国国家图书馆*









by 李嘉菲兰  on 500px








by 李嘉菲兰  on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*National Library of China - 中国国家图书馆*








by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px








by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px








by 维生素C on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 13th Century Miaoying (or White Stupa) Temple in Beijing - 北京 元代 妙应寺(白塔寺)*








by YC on 500px





*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple - 藏传佛寺 雍和宫*








by 天涯lg on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Art Museum of the Central Academy of Fine Arts - 中央美术学院 美术馆*
Beijing-based Central Academy of Fine Arts and Hangzhou-based China Academy of Art are the Top 2 Art Institutions in China.


















by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px









by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 维生素C on 500px








by 维生素C on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Ancient Hutong Neighbourhoods in Beijing - 老北京胡同*
Hutong is a Mongolian term for "water well".
Hutong Area was first founded during the Yuan Dynasty (the Mongol Empire) when Beijing was its Capital








by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px

The Front Gate of the Former Residence of Princess Hejing - 和敬公主府








by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px









by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Ming Dynasty Hongluo Temple in Autumn - 明代古寺 红螺寺 秋景*
Huairou District, Outer North Beijing









by 光影丁丁 on 500px









by 光影丁丁 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Ming Dynasty Village of Cuandixia - 明代古村 爨底下*
Mentougou District, Outer SW Beijing

The ancestors of the villagers were the guardian soldiers of a strategic pass of of the nearby section of the *Great Wall of China* during Ming Dynasty (1368 -1644)









by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px









by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px









by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Phoenix International Media Center - 北京 凤凰媒体中心*
It is the Hong Kong-based Phoenix TV's Headquarters Building in Beijing

The building was designed by Beijing-based local architects *Beijing Institute of Architectural Design (BIAD, 北京建筑设计院)








*









by 咩太𝗠𝗶𝗲𝘁𝗮𝗶·INF on 500px









by 咩太𝗠𝗶𝗲𝘁𝗮𝗶·INF on 500px









by 咩太𝗠𝗶𝗲𝘁𝗮𝗶·INF on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 12th Century Baipu Temple - 辽代 白瀑寺*
Mentougou District, Outer SW Beijing








by 胸肌腹肌胸肌 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Tian'anmen Gate - 天安门*
It was the front/south gate of Beijing's Imperial City (pls note not the Forbidden City)


















by PP见光外星人 on 500px










by PP见光外星人 on 500px 









by PP见光外星人 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services - 2020中国国际服务贸易交易会*









by Yan Wenxu on 500px








by Yan Wenxu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Jingshan Park - 旧皇家园林 景山公园*









by 刘宏成 on 500px









by 刘宏成 on 500px









by 刘宏成 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chinese IT Giant Baidu's Headquarters at Shangdi High-Tech Industry Base - 上地科技园 百度公司总部








*









by 淘淘 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 一博同学 on 500px









by 一博同学 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*View of the 15th Century **Drum Tower and Bell Tower** from the Historical **Shichahai Area** - 什刹海远眺明代钟鼓楼*








by 龚跃贤 on 500px




*The Ancient Yandaixiejie Neighbourhoods - 烟袋斜街 历史街区*








by 韩文兴 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*East 2nd Ring Road Area - 东二环区域*









by 心语无语 on 500px









by 心语无语 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City's Moat - 故宫 护城河(筒子河)*









by 雷呐 on 500px









by 雷呐 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 咖啡泡面 on 500px









by Thomas_traveling on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 雷呐 on 500px









by Robin on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing in Snow - 北京雪景*









by 雷呐 on 500px









by 小舌湾湾 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing **798 Art District** - 北京798艺术区*
It is an art district in NE Beijing converted from a large scale former military factory (Joint Factory 798).
The factory was built in *Bauhaus Style* in the early 1950s with the help from East Germany.








by 劉駿AdrIaNNN on 500px








by 劉駿AdrIaNNN on 500px








by 劉駿AdrIaNNN on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace in Spring - 颐和园春景*









by 雷呐 on 500px









by 雷呐 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Sanlitun Taikoo Li - 北京 三里屯 太古里*








by 第三类压力容器 on 500px








by 第三类压力容器 on 500px








by 第三类压力容器 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Subway during COVID-19 Lockdown - 疫情下的京城地铁







*
by 心语无语 on 500px





*China Pavilion at the Beijing Garden Expo Park** - 园博会 中国馆*








by 寂梦人 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Distant View of Wangjing New CBD - 远眺望京新城*









by JLJ Vision on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by Thomas_traveling on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Chang'an Avenue (E) - 东长安街*








by 马健强-最北京 on 500px




*View of Beijing CBD from the South - 北京南城远眺国贸*








by 马健强-最北京 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics** - 北京航空航天大学















*
by 心蠹 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 浮空猫 on 500px








by 浮空猫 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Xuanwu Hospital - 宣武医院*








by 路远 on 500px





*The Communication University of China - 中国传媒大学*








by 路远 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by lori0724 on 500px








by lori0724 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 独清 on 500px









by 独清 on 500px









by 独清 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by ZGZ on 500px








by ZGZ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Historical Shichahai Lakes Area - 什刹海*








by 刘宏成 on 500px








by 刘宏成 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Historical Shichahai Lakes Area - 什刹海*









by 刘宏成 on 500px








by 刘宏成 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing North Railway Station** at Xizhimen Area - 西直门 北京北站*








by 刘宏成 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Traditional Noble Manchu Women's Costume - 满族贵族女子服饰*
China's last Imperial Dynasty, Qing Dynasty (1636–1912) , was ruled by the Manchus.
Manchus are the Tungusic-language speaking nomadic minorities originally from *Manchuria** (Modern Day NE China)*
The Manchus were largely sinicized through and after the downfall of the Qing Dynasty.
Manchu People comprise 2% of Beijing's modern day population. 
The following photos were shot at the 14th Century Beijing *Imperial Academy Compound** (or Guozijian, 国子监)* which was built during *Ming Dynasty*,
the Dynasty preceded the *Manchu Qing Dynasty*.









by Mo（简摄）on 500px








by Mo（简摄）on 500px








by Mo（简摄）on 500px








by Mo（简摄）on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The **Great Hall of the People** - 人民大会堂*
It is China's National Parliament Building








by 董大海 Miles on 500px





*The Tian'anmen Gate - 天安门*
Tian'anmen Gate was the front/south gate of the Beijing Imperial City (please note not the Forbidden City)








by 凱ᴬ-ᴼᴷ








by 董大海 Miles on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by bwy on 500px









by 阿柴8177 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Architectural Details of Prince Gong's Mansion - 恭王府建筑细部*
It is one of the 3 well preserved former royal Prince's residences in Beijing, along with Prince Chun's Mansion (醇王府) and Prince Fu's Mansion (孚王府)









by 伞兵 on 500px








by 伞兵 on 500px








by 伞兵 on 500px








by 伞兵 on 500px








by 伞兵 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Ancient Quarters of Beijing - 老北京城*








by celinewang on 500px








by celinewang on 500px








by celinewang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun** Area - 中关村*
It is a high technology industry hub in NW Beijing








by 乐拍拍 on 500px




*Beijing Financial Street Area - 北京金融街*
Please don't confuse Beijing Financial Street (Inner West Beijing) with the Beijing CBD (East Beijing)








by 刘宏成 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Lize New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by Peng on 500px








by ZGZ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Thomas_traveling on 500px









by 喵星侠 oin 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by Thomas_traveling on 500px









by Thomas_traveling on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 书匠 on 500px









by Thomas_traveling on 500px









by 书匠 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 天澤 on 200px









by 天澤 on 200px


​


----------



## little universe

by RebelDuke on 500px









by Chris Zhang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Corner Tower of the 16th Century Zuo'anmen Gate - 左安门角楼*








by 京城大猫 on 500px




*The 13th Century Miaoying Temple (or White Stupa Temple) - 妙应寺(白塔寺)*








by 京城大猫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Daxing International Airport - 大兴国际机场*








by 度秋 on 500px





*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站







*
by 物巧至 on 500px








by 京城大猫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by RebelDuke on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Parks along the ancient Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal at **Tongzhou District** - 通州 京杭运河 沿线公园*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing








by 139****7218 on 500px








by 139****7218 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Parks along the ancient Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal at **Tongzhou District** - 通州 京杭运河 沿线公园*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing
*







*
by 139****7218 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Former Beijing Quanye Bazaar Building Built in 1923 - 旧北京劝业场*








by 顾荃 guquan on 500px




*Peking University** Centennial Memorial Hall - 北京大学百年讲堂*








by Lisa Chen on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Shang Brew Restaurant at Shougang Cultural Park - 首钢园 香啤坊*
Shougang Cultural Park was converted from Shougang (or Capital Steel) Group's Steel Mill at Shijingshan District, West Beijing









by 不饿的奥特曼婷 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Mid Autumn Full Moon - 中秋满月*








by 天澤 on 500px









by Xianda_Chen on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijing








by Fred on 500px








by 微步足到 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 京城大猫 on 500px









by 微步足到 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 咩太𝗠𝗶𝗲𝘁𝗮𝗶·INF on 500px









by 咩太𝗠𝗶𝗲𝘁𝗮𝗶·INF on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Summer Palace in Winter - 颐和园冬景*









by Skywalker on 500px









by 北京XS on 500px









by Skywalker on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 14th Century Taoist Beijing Dongyue Temple - 元代道观 北京东岳庙*









by jiaopian100 on 500px









by jiaopian100 on 500px









by jiaopian100 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 14th Century Taoist Beijing Dongyue Temple - 元代道观 北京东岳庙*









by jiaopian100 on 500px









by jiaopian100 on 500px









by jiaopian100 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Entrance Gate of the 17th Century Fire Deity Temple at Historical Shichahai Area - 什刹海 火神庙 山门*








by jiaopian100 on 500px





*An Old Tea Shop at Historical Qianmen Area - 前门 老字号茶叶铺*








by jiaopian100 on 500px





*Ancient Architectures at the Former Royal **Fragrant Hills** - 香山公园 古建筑







*
by Skywalker on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*








by Peng on 500px









by 除夕月 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 大震 Zachary on 500px









by 白丁@500px on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Zhengyangmen (or Qianmen) Gate during Mid-Autumn Festival - 正阳门 中秋圆月*









by Mevy on 500px









by Mevy on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by Skywalker on 500px









by Chris Zhang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 杉浦昌也 on 500px










by 光影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Diamond Throne Tower at Zhenjue Temple Built in 1473 - 明代 真觉寺 金刚宝座塔*









by empty010 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Financial Street** at Sunset - 夕阳下的北京金融街*









by hmhef  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple - 藏传佛寺 雍和宫*









by 风景这边好 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Linked Hybrid Beijing MOMA** - 北京MOMA 现代城*









by 哎呦喂 on 500px









by 哎呦喂 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Old Quarter of Beijing in Snow - 老北京雪景*








by 赵瑞 RayPhoto on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing in Autumn - 帝都秋景*









by Raymond20052017 on 500px









by Por Una Cabeza on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century Temple of Agriculture - 先农坛*









by 百鬼夜行cafe on 500px









by 百鬼夜行cafe on 500px









by 百鬼夜行cafe on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 白丁@500px on 500px









by 白丁@500px on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Autumn in Beijing - 帝都秋色*









by john xu on 500px









by john xu on 500px









by Skywalker on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 电竞中山桥一霸 on 500px








by XuBin on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 物巧至 on 500px









by 哎呦喂 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*The 12th Century Yinshan Pagoda Forest - 金代 银山塔林*
There are total 18 pagodas and stupas at this relic site.
The ancient temple where those pagodas used to sit was completely destroyed during the 2nd Sino-Japanese War in 1941









by 住在鼓楼边 on 500px









by 金牛座 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Diamond Throne Pagoda at Zhenjue Temple Built in 1473 - 明代 真觉寺 金刚宝座塔*








by 风景这边好 on 500px






*The Vajrasana Pagoda at the 14th Century Temple of Azure Clouds - 元代 碧云寺 金刚宝座塔 *








by 顾乡 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

* Xizhimen Area - 西直门*








by icene冰 on 500px









by icene冰 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Old Quarter of Beijing - 老北京*









by 京城老金01 on 500px









by 京城老金01 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 4th Century Tanzhe Temple - 千年古刹 潭柘寺*









by XuBin on 500px









by XuBin on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Eiton on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station Area - 北京南站区域*









by WANGYUEBO 8393 on 500px









by WANGYUEBO 8393 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*People's Daily Headquarters Tower - 人民日报 总部大楼*








by 建筑摄影师李文涛 on 500px









by Super Allen on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 村尾山叔 on 500px









by 村尾山叔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Mount Pofengling in Autumn - 北京房山区 坡峰岭秋景*
Fangshan District, Beijing's outer SW suburb









by 知北游 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Tongzhou Beijing Sub-administrative Center - 通州区 北京城市副中心*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing








by 元子 on 500px








by 元子 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*A Local Beijing Band Performing at Shang Brew (Bar) - 北京某乐队 首钢园 香啤坊演出*
Shougang Cultural Park, Sjijingshan District, West Beijing








by 路远 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 路远 on 500px









by Wyertatsmore# on 500px









by Wyertatsmore# on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Wyertatsmore# on 500px









by Wyertatsmore# on 500px









by Robin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple - 藏传佛寺 雍和宫*








by 拉米 on 500px




*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*








by 龙头井35号 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*National Museum of China** West Entrance - 中国国家博物馆 西入口*









by 拉米 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*









by 小舌湾湾 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing SOHO - 望京SOHO*








by 小舌湾湾 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 酷哒哒的小杨 on 500px









by 小布 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by JLJ Vision on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by JLJ Vision on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun Taikoo Li - 三里屯太古里*









by Mirage.M on 500px









by Mirage.M on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Tongzhou District - 通州区*
Outer East Beijing









by 午夜雨 on 500px









by 午夜雨 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Tongzhou Grand Canal New CBD - 通州 运河商务区*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing









by 元子 on 500x









by 元子 on 500x









by 元子 on 500x
​


----------



## little universe

by 佚_名 on 500px









by 佚_名 on 500px









by 龚跃贤 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO - 银河 SOHO*








by 伍壹伍 on 500px




*Apple Store at Sanlitun - 三里屯 苹果店*








by weiweiarchi on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics** (or Beihang University) - 北京航空航天大学








*









by 心蠹 on 500px









by 心蠹 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 伍壹伍 on 500px









by 伍壹伍 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Blue Hours in Beijing - 帝都 蓝调时刻*









by 摄影师李先森 on 500px









by 雷呐 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Sanlitun Taikoo Li - 三里屯 太古里*









by 美工张弛 on 500px









by 美工张弛 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Fun Area - 北京坊 历史街区*
It is a historical neighbourhood redevelopment near the Qianmen Gate (前门)








by 黑白格HBG on 500px






*The National Library of China - 中国国家图书馆*








by lj路飞 on 500px






*Zhongguancun High-tech Industry Hub - 中关村高新区*








by 美工张弛 on 500px​


----------



## little universe

by 大史先生 on 500px









by 高怡 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 阿陶 on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Historical Yandai Xiejie Area - 烟袋斜街 历史街区*








by 乐拍拍 on 500px






*The 15th Century **Zhihua Temple** - 明代 智化寺*








by MattYi on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Wild Mandarin Ducks at Yuyuantan Park - 玉渊潭公园 野鸳鸯*
West Beijing








by zlian5408_unr on 500px









by zlian5408_unr on 500px









by zlian5408_unr on 500px









by zlian5408_unr on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Olympic Forest Park** - 奥林匹克森林公园*
North Beijing








by zlian5408_unr on 500px









by zlian5408_unr on 500px









by zlian5408_unr on 500px









by zlian5408_unr on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 伍壹伍 on 500px









by 西蒙安 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Former Royal **Beihai Park **- 皇家园林 北海公园*









by William song on 500px








by William song on 500px








by William song on 500px








by William song on 500px




​


----------



## HK Chinese Canadian

Only Beijing has enough historical and cultural significance to be the Capital City of China. No other capital city can match Beijing in size, prosperity, culture and education.


----------



## little universe

by 和风 on 500px









by 和风 on 500px









by 思贤 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 陈国亨.RPF on 500px









by O圆圆O on 500px









by Jimmy Huang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing National Grand Theatre Staircases - 北京国家大剧院楼梯*









by 路过的猴子 on 500px









by 大震Zachary on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 大震Zachary on 500px









by 莫书杭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century Bell Tower of Beijing - 明代 北京钟楼*








by Ann77 Photograph on 500px






*The 15th Century Qianmen Gate Gatehouse - 前门城楼*








by 莫书杭 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Xihuang Temple - 藏传佛寺 西黄寺*








by 高歌 on 500px







*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple - 藏传佛寺 雍和宫*








by 璋药师 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Garden of Harmonious Pleasures at Summer Palace - 颐和园 谐趣园*









by 青稞的后来 on 500px









by 青稞的后来 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 痞子毛 on 500px









by O圆圆O on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 陈莉 on 500px









by 陈莉 on 500px









by 路过的猴子 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 龚跃贤 on 500px









by 龚跃贤 on 500px









by 龚跃贤 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The 14th Century Temple of Azure Clouds - 元代 碧云寺*








by 老钱 on 500px









by 老钱 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Liangmahe (or Liangma River) CBD Area in Winter - 亮马河商务区 冬景*
NE Beijing









by 幸有我来山未孤 on 500px









by 幸有我来山未孤 on 500px









by 幸有我来山未孤 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Park CBD - 北京奥体中心商务区*
North Beijing








by xy52nemo on 500px






*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijing








by 18度灰下的生活 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Charlie Steele on 500px









by Charlie Steele on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by JLJ Vision on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by JLJ Vision on 500px









by Charlie Steele on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Former Royal Beihai Park in Winter - 北海公园冬景*









by 定海神针 on 500px









by 定海神针 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 包浆的D3 on 500px









by Jimmy Huang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Lize SOHO designed by Zaha Hadid - 扎哈 北京丽泽SOHO*









by Hush on 500px









by Hush on 500px









by Hush on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by Wyertatsmore#  on 500px









by Charlie Steele on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 度秋 on 500px








by 度秋 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun Church - 中关村教堂*








by 周畅 on 500px









by 周畅 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 黑白格HBG on 500px









by 徐融 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Temple of Heaven - 天坛*








by 定海神针 on 500px









by 定海神针 on 500px









by 高歌 on 500px









by 高歌 on 500px









by 屈龙彪 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*








by 定海神针 on 500px








by 定海神针 on 500px








by 定海神针 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*








by 8K SHOP on 500px








by 8K SHOP on 500px








by 定海神针 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*








by 高歌 on 500px









by 高歌 on 500px









by 高歌 on 500px









by 高歌 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 度秋 on 500px









by 度秋 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 北海公园*








by 高怡 on 500px






*Historical Qianmen Avenue - 前门大街 历史街区*








by 瑾 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*









by 高歌 on 500px









by 高歌 on 500px









by 高歌 on 500px









by 高歌 on 500px








by jxxnet  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 龚跃贤 on 500px








by 龚跃贤 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by bearsce on 500px









by bearsce on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 高怡 on 500px









by 凱 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Paifang of the Temple of Earth - 地坛牌坊*








by 巨大儿 on 500px






*The White Stupa of Beihai Park - 北海白塔*








by 高怡 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Lize New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by 宇宙奥德赛 on 500px







*Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD) - 国贸商务区*
Chaoyang District, East Beijing








by 陈莉 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 8K SHOP on 500px









by 8K SHOP on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*








by 珠峰之石 on 500px









by 珠峰之石 on 500px









by 珠峰之石 on 500px









by 珠峰之石 on 500px









by 珠峰之石 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Newly Completed National Speed Skating Oval - 新进完工的国家速滑馆*


















by 伍壹伍 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing North Railway Station - 北京北站*








by 伍壹伍 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Catalpa on 500px









by 酷哒哒的小杨 on 500px









by 酷哒哒的小杨 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 光影 on 500px









by 色觉影視 on 500px








by WANGYUEBO 8393 on 500px









by CA$H on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 楠秋 on 500px









by A round monster on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Parkview Green Shopping Centre - 侨福芳草地*








by DF7G5035 on 500px









by Chris Chen on 500px









by Catalpa on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by Mountain彡 on 500px









by 迷彩 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 胡子 on 500px









by 老姜 on 500px









by 摄影师晨鑫 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 13th Century Miaoying Temple and its Outlying **Hutong** - 元代 妙应寺及周边胡同*








by 李玉凤 on 500px








by 高歌 on 500px








by 高歌 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 不止影像 on 500px









by 晒化了的猫仙 on 500px





​


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

About


The leading brand agency from Berlin/Germany. Specialised in brand strategy, brand design, brand management and brand innovation.




metadesign.com


----------



## little universe

*Beijing West Railway Station - 北京西站*








by 不止影像 on 500px










by FAFAtravel on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*








by 8K SHOP on 500px









by 微步足到 on 500px








by 李玉凤 on 500px








by 李玉凤 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Markor C.A.V.E. - 美克 洞学馆*
It's the Chinese Furniture Company Markor's Flagship Store and Experience Museum in Beijing








by William song on 500px








by William song on 500px








by 李玉凤 on 500px








by 李玉凤 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by f.zxQAQ on 500px








by ENIGMA on 500px









by f.zxQAQ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Phoenix Media Centre - 凤凰媒体中心*








by ENIGMA on 500px







*Wukesong Sports Park - 五棵松体育公园*








by aming9595（北京•丁明）on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Resort Town of Gubei in Suburban Beijing - 北京密云 古北水镇*
Miyun District, Outer NE Beijing








by 隔壁老王 on 500px








by 隔壁老王 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 8K SHOPon 500px









by 电竞中山桥一霸 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 书匠 on 500px









by 第三类压力容器  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Giant Steel Red Bull at Beijing Sanlitun Shopping District - 北京 三里屯太古里 *
It's the Art Installation for the Chinese New Year (the Year of Ox)








by 边福侠 on 500px








*Beijing National Grand Theatre **Red Lights on for the Chinese New Year - 新年国家大剧院亮灯*








by JLJ Vision on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Lanterns for the CNY at Yandai Xiejie (or "Skewed Tobacco Pouch Street" ) - 烟袋斜街 春节大红灯笼*









by 石泉 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Guomao CBD - 北京国贸*








by wendy on 500px








*Beijing **Zhongguancun** High-tech Industry Park - 北京中关村高新区*








by 晓月坊 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 8K SHOP on 500px









by 微步足到 on 500px









by 不止影像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 碧螺春 on 500px








by 碧螺春 on 500px








by 碧螺春 on 500px








by 碧螺春 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 电竞中山桥一霸 on 500px









by 碧螺春 on 500px








by 北冰人儿 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by WANGYUEBO 8393 on 500px









by 视图 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Gubei Resort Town - 古北水镇*








by 碧螺春 on 500px








by 碧螺春 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 18th Century Zhengjue Temple at the Old Summer Palace - 圆明园 正觉寺*








by Appletrees on 500px








by Appletrees on 500px








by Appletrees on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Shougang** (or Capital Steel Mill) Cultural Park - 首钢园*
Shijingshan District, West Beijing 









by Appletrees on 500px








by Appletrees on 500px








by Appletrees on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 淼淼 on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px









by xhww on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by JLJ Vision on 500px








by JLJ Vision on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Conrad Hotel - 北京康莱德酒店*








by 第三类压力容器 on 500px







*Shijingshan District - 石景山区*
West Beijing








by DF4 1662 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*15th Century Southeast Corner Tower of the Ancient Beijing Inner City - 明代北京内城东南角楼*
It was part of the demolished Dongbianmen Gate (东便门)



















by DF4 1662 on 500px









by 张岚 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 小舌湾湾 on 500px








by Appletrees on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by furxon 500px










by zyz on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*A Traditional Chinese Medicine Pharmacy in Beijing - 北京 某中药店*








by FAN on 500px








by FAN on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 黑淘八 on 500px









by 淼淼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Office Building Blocks at East 3rd Ring Road - 东三环 办公楼群*








by FAN on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The 12th Century Tianning Temple Pagoda - 辽代天宁寺塔*








by 大定涯 on 500px






*Boya Pagoda & Weiming Lake at Peking University - 北大 未名湖和博雅塔*








by 书骨精 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing - 老北京*








by 186****3054 on 500px









by 京城老金01 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing West Railway Station - 北京西站*








by Destiny on 500px









by Destiny on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*








by Roy Jin on 500px








by Roy Jin on 500px








by Roy Jin on 500px








by Roy Jin on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by NI尼克先生 on 500px









by 色觉影視 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics** - 北京航空航天大学*
*







*
by vx on 500px 







*China University of Geosciences** (Beijing) - 中国地质大学(北京)*








by 三号棚 on 500px







*The Great Hall of the People - 人民大会堂*








by 胡子 on 500px







*Sanlitun Taikoo Li - 三里屯 太古里*








by 老丁 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Cherry Blossom Season at Yuyuantan Park - 玉渊潭公园 樱花季*








by XuSongPhotography on 500px







*Yanqi Lake - 雁栖湖*








by XuSongPhotography on 500px









by 溪山秋夜 on 500px








by 溪山秋夜 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Sunrise Kempinski Hotel (Yanqi Lake) - 雁栖湖 凯宾斯基 日出东方酒店*








by 溪山秋夜 on 500px








by 溪山秋夜 on 500px








by 溪山秋夜 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 燕双鹰 on 500px









by 燕双鹰 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by fakejason on 500px









by WANGYUEBO 8393 on 500px








by 三号棚 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

by Lindsay Lin on 500px









by Lindsay Lin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Jasur. on 500px









by Jasur. on 500px









by Jasur. on 500px








by Jasur. on 500px








by Jasur. on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wangfujing Shopping Street - 王府井大街*








by gegemu on 500px








by gegemu on 500px




​


----------



## Nightsky

Beautiful, the nice huge led screening was new to me.


----------



## little universe

*The Drum Tower of Beijing - 北京鼓楼*








by 派 on 500px







*Xinhuamen Gate of the Zhongnanhai Compound - 中南海 新华门*








by 1231231231 on 500px







*China Agriculture Museum - 全国农展馆*








by THU乘风破浪 on 500px







*The National Art Museum of China - 中国美术馆*








by 不飞不鸣 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

by JLJ Vision on 500px








by JLJ Vision on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 勇敢的morty on 500px









by vx on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 庄言Grey on 500px









by ONE_梦想家 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 16th Century Cishou Temple Pagoda - 明代 慈寿寺塔*








by JLJ Vision on 500px








*The 15th Century Zhengyangmen's Gatehouse - 正阳门 城楼*








by 黑洞琳 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by Lucky's Bro on 500px









by SCNPL on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px








by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 发现自我 on 500px









by 李某白 on 500px









by 京丰某琛 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 淡淡 on 500px









by 周畅 on 500px








by 竹挺挺Alice on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Grand Canal CBD at Tongzhou District - 通州 运河商务区*








by 北城以北 on 500px









*Outside the wall of the Lama Temple - 雍和宫宫墙外*








by vion 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century **Zhihua Temple** VS Galaxy SOHO - 明代智化寺 VS 银河SOHO*








by MattYi on 500px







*Beijing Song Art Museum - 北京松美术馆*








by xhww on 500px







*Songzhuang Art Colony - 宋庄艺术区*








by 姜三食 on 500px







*Beijing Phoenix Media Center - 北京凤凰媒体中心*








by MattYi on 500px








*Beijing Lize New CBD - 北京丽泽商务区*








by MattYi on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 罗小明 on 500px








by 罗小明 on 500px








by 罗小明 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The 13th Century Miaoying Temple - 元代 妙应寺 (白塔寺)*








by Spider on 500px









by 方涟辉 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple - 藏传佛寺 雍和宫*
Originally a Crown Prince's Residence, it is now the largest Tibetan Buddhist Temple in Beijing








by 隔壁老王 on 500px









by 邓翔 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*The Marco Polo Bridge and the Ancient Wanping Fortress - 卢沟桥和宛平城*








by 艺圃花匠 on 500px








by 艺圃花匠 on 500px








by 艺圃花匠 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Harem of the Forbidden City - 故宫 后宫*








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Harem of the Forbidden City - 故宫 后宫*








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Lize SOHO Designed by Zaha Hadid - 扎哈.哈迪德 丽泽SOHO*








by 玉乐啸天 on 500px









by 玉乐啸天 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 燕双鹰 on 500px









by vx on 500px








by 黑曼巴 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by THU乘风破浪 on 500px









by 木丹 on 500px









by 伍壹伍 on 500px









by 伍壹伍 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 方涟辉 on 500px









by ian liang on 500px








by 方涟辉 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 张斯伟(Neil) on 500px









by 午夜雨 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 小闪flash on 500px








by 路过的猴子 on 500px









by 碧螺春 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by ian liang on 500px









by 光影丁丁 on 500px









by vi on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 南京南北京北 on 500px









by Appletrees on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The National Art Museum of China - 中国美术馆*








by 书匠 on 500px






*China Academy of History - 中国历史研究院*








by 书匠 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 来过路过 on 500px








by 来过路过 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by vcg-zoubinart221 on 500px








by vcg-zoubinart221 on 500px








by vcg-zoubinart221 on 500px








by vcg-zoubinart221 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Resconstructed Yongdingmen Gate - 重建的永定门*








by 慧之影 on 500px






*Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics** - 北京航空航天大学* 








by 典典去哪？on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by FEIZHOU on 500px









by 隔壁老王 on 500px









by 王正宇 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 庄言Grey on 500px









by 庄言Grey on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 南京南北京北 on 500px








by 梦溪 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Playscape Children’s Community Centre Converted from A Textile Factory - 儿童成长中心(原北京纺织厂改造)*
Dongbalangyuan, Chaoyang District









Children’s Community Centre The Playscape / waa


Completed in 2021 in Beijing, China. Images by Fangfang Tian. Brief. The playscape is a refurbishment inside an existing industrial complex in the north of Beijing. A 1970’s warehouse complex for grain storage...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: waa
Area: 2657 m²
Year: 2021
Photographs: Fangfang Tian
Structural Consultant: LAVA Structure
Main Contractor: YJYZ Construction
Principal Architect: Di Zhang, Jack Young
Design Team:Minghui Huo, Yuqing Feng, Min Wang, Jing Zhu, Mengbo Cao, Hualin Yang, Weiya Li, Qiwen Cao, Heff Jin
Client:Beijing NuanQin
City:Beijing
Country:China



> The playscape is a refurbishment inside an existing industrial complex in the north of Beijing. A 1970’s warehouse complex for grain storage supported by a transport facility. Our client was a healthcare provider specializing in observing, and supporting children’s development relating to movement for a broad range of age groups.
> 
> We believe the missing element of a child’s development in a modern Chinese city is chiefly a functioning neighborhood. We hoped to create the experience of street play and prioritize the reduction of gizmos and screen time. Drawing inspiration from popular culture of the past and abstracting important identities for our new neighborhood’s character. The playscape embodied the following traits:


























































































































































































​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijing








by 溪山秋夜 on 500px









by 溪山秋夜 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Olympic Park Area - 奥林匹克公园区域*








by 老叶 on 500px








by 老叶 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing -Hangzhou Grand Canal at Tongzhou District - 京杭大运河 通州段*
Outer East Beijing








by 龚跃贤 on 500px








by 龚跃贤 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Lize New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的丽泽商务区*
SW Beijing








by 兵十九 on 500px








by 好困真的困 on 500px






*Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD) - 国贸商务区*
East Beijing








by 野草鸥 on 500px








by 180度Alice on 500px








by Kevin Zhang on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px








by zzz_0401 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daguanyuan - 北京大观园*








by 八零机长 on 500px








by 八零机长 on 500px








by 八零机长 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Lize New CBD - 北京丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by 山色空蒙 on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Drum Tower of Beijing - 北京鼓楼*








by Jessisjeans on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 行者cj on 500px









by 行者cj on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by alinovski on 500px









by Euph on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 峰羽无阻 on 500px








by 峰羽无阻 on 500px








by 无为 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Lize SOHO's Colossal Atrium - 丽泽SOHO中庭*








by Victorphotograph on 500px








by Victorphotograph on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 瞬 on 500px








by 林阳_R on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Tongzhou New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的通州商务区*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing








by 烤馒头 on 500px








by 何嵘 （北京）on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 雪竹 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing's Art Scene - 艺术北京*








by Robert Huang on 500px








by Robert Huang on 500px








by Robert Huang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing is Ready For the Centennial of the Communist Party of China - 北京准备中共建党百年庆典*
















by 路过的猴子 on 500px









by 路过的猴子 on 500px








by 淡淡 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Historical Yandai Xiejie District - 烟袋斜街 历史街区*








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by MattYi on 500px









by 哎呦喂 on 500px








by 惟仁571 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*








by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px








by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px








by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
Chaoyang District, NE Beijing








by 老叶 on 500px






*Lize New CBD - 丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by Modafanon 500px






*Beijing Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD) - 北京国贸*
Chaoyang District, East Beijing








by 132****1578 on 500px






*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
Chaoyang District, NE Beijing








by 微步足到 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Capital International Airport - 北京首都国际机场*








by 斯巴达 on 500px








by 斯巴达 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*








by Michael on 500px








by Michael on 500px








by Michael on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 星慰Serendipity辰 on 500px









by 为雪白头 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by JLJ Vision on 500px








by JLJ Vision on 500px








by JLJ Vision on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by WB on 500px









by 水彩车 on 500px









by 美工张弛 on 500px









by 时间的距离 on 500px









by 额尔古纳人 on 500px









by 咖啡面包味增酱油 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Austin Gao on 500px









by 呆傻的河马 on 500px









by 呆傻的河马 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 鲁萍 on 500px









by WANGYUEBO 8393 on 500px








by 王旭明 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 光影宇航局二分局 on 500px









by Peng on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 阿司匹林 on 500px








by 阿司匹林 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Jiankou Section of the Great Wall **- 箭扣长城*
Huairou District, Suburban Beijing








by 孙永东 on 500px








by 孙永东 on 500px








by 孙永东 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Pinky July Sky in Beijing - 北京粉色七月天*








by 佐蚂 on 500px








by 淡淡 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Tian'anmen Square - 天安门广场*








by Brave heart on 500px








by Brave heart on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing West Railway Station - 北京西站*








by 淡淡 on 500px






*The National Military Museum & China Millennium Monument - 军博和中华世纪坛*








by 淡淡 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Brave heart on 500px








by Brave heart on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 除夕月 on 500px








by 碧螺春 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 金宏 on 500px








by 呆毛(旅日中) on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century Temple of Heaven and Beijing Skyline Beyond - 天坛背后的帝都天际线*








by 18度灰下的生活 on 500px








by 18度灰下的生活 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Corner Tower of the 16th Century Dongbianmen Gate - 明代 东便门角楼*








by DF41659 on 500px






*Former Royal Beihai Park - 皇家园林 北海公园*








by 大震Zachary on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Qinghe Railway Station - 北京清河站*








by 色觉影視 on 500px






*Beijing West Railway Station - 北京西站*








by 无敌兔 on 500px






*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*








by DF41659  on 500px
*







*
by DF41659  on 500px








by Chester Young on 500px








by fakejason on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 13th Century Miaoying Temple (or White Stupa Temple) - 元代 妙应寺(白塔寺)*








by happy未央 on 500px








by happy未央 on 500px








by happy未央 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun Giant LED Screens Paid Tribute to Those Heroes Fighting Against Covid-19 - 向英雄致敬*








by 天澤 on 500px








by 天澤 on 500px






*Galaxy SOHO - 银河SOHO*








by 歌德曼 on 500px






*The Headquarters Building of Chinese Tech Giant JD.com in Beijing - 北京 京东总部大厦*








by 物巧至 on 500px






*Sanlitun Shopping Precinct - 三里屯商圈*








by 物巧至 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing **Yizhuang Area** - 北京亦庄*
Daxing District, SE Beijing








by 928068827 on 500px








by 928068827 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing **Yizhuang Area** - 北京亦庄*
Daxing District, SE Beijing








by 928068827 on 500px








by 928068827 on 500px








by 928068827 on 500px








by 928068827 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijing








by 闻钟听雨 on 500px








by 闻钟听雨 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Great Hall of the People at Tian'anmen Square - 天安门广场 人民大会堂*
It is the meeting place for National People's Congress 








by 天澤 on 500px








by 天澤 on 500px








by 天澤 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Garden at A Former Prince's Mansion - 郡王府花园*








by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px






*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist **Lama Temple** - 藏传佛寺 雍和宫*








by 悠僧·山君 on 500px







*An Ancient Hutong Neighbourhood in Beijing - 北京胡同生活*








by 悠僧·山君 on 500px






*Beijing Fun, A Historical Neighbourhood Redevelopment - 北京坊*








by 悠僧·山君 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Taoranting Park - 陶然亭公园*








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Futuristic New Beijing - 未来感新北京*








by 冰上尉 on 500px








by 南京南北京北 on 500px








by 冰上尉 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 如此丶寂静 on 500px








by 睡不醒的文祁 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Catholic Beijing Xishiku Cathetral - 北京西什库天主教堂*








by Sultan丹平 on 500px






*Zhenjue Temple - 真觉寺*








by Sultan丹平 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 天澤 on 500px









by Arthur Zha on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by Oliver on 500px









by 转印居士 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px








by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px








by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Ancient & Modern Beijing - 古今北京*








by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px








by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px








by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px








by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 边福侠 on 500px








by 潘婷 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Tongzhou New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的通州商务区*
Outer East Beijing








by 康子灬Joker on 500px






*Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD) - 国贸商务区*
East Beijing








by 三万五千英尺的梦 on 500px





*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijing








by 歌德曼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO - 银河SOHO*








by 大飞 on 500px






*Beijing People's Art Theatre** - 北京人民艺术剧院 *








by 大飞 on 500px






*Beijing Salitun Taikoo Li - 北京 三里屯 太古里*








by ming_piano on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The 13th Century Miaoying (or White Stupa) Temple in Beijing - 北京 元代 妙应寺*








by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px








by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px








by 双草雨田(梁蕾) on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Former Royal Beihai Park - 皇家园林 北海公园*








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Parkview Green Shopping Center - 侨福芳草地*








by 喜之狼 on 500px






*Galaxy SOHO - 银河SOHO*








by 三万五千英尺的梦 on 500px








by 大飞 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Daxing International Airport - 大兴国际机场







*
by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 三万五千英尺的梦 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 杜杜Carlotta on 500px








by Sibo on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Supremew on 500px








by Hanmes on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by ..豪  on 500px








by Christian_ZOO on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 幸有我来山未孤 on 500px








by 幸有我来山未孤 on 500px








by 幸有我来山未孤 on 500px








by 幸有我来山未孤 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*








by 瑞雪 on 500px






*National Speed Skating Oval - 国家速滑馆*








by xhww on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Garden at the Luohong Art Museum - 罗红艺术馆 园林景观*








by xhww on 500px








by xhww on 500px








by xhww on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 1pi_on 500px








by 除夕月 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*








by LeaveStyle on 500px






*The Forbidden City - 故宫*








by Bob on 500px








by 喜之狼 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by Uhz on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Old Campus of the Beijing No.4 High School - 北京四中老校区(顺天中学堂旧址)*
It is one of the best high schools in China
















by 逸钧致远 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing University of Technology** - 北京工业大学*
















by f.zxQAQ on 500px









by f.zxQAQ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 袁皓南 on 500px








by 独行者老黄 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

by 行行摄摄 on 500px








by 行行摄摄 on 500px








by 行行摄摄 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

by xhww on 500px








by 阿土 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Seen from the Western Hills - 西山远眺帝都*








by 三万五千英尺的梦 on 500px








by David.Yang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Thunder Storm Night in Beijing - 帝都雷雨夜*








by David.Yang on 500px








by David.Yang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Swifts at Beihai & Shichahai Lakes - 北海和什刹海的雨燕*








by 嘟嘟 on 500px








by 嘟嘟 on 500px









by 嘟嘟 on 500px








by 嘟嘟 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Galaxy SOHO - 银河SOHO*








by 秀一秀 on 500px





*Former Royal Fragrant Hills Park - 香山公园*








by 秀一秀 on 500px





*Beijing West Railway Station - 北京西站*








by 萍水未知音 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Capital Steel Mill Cultural Park - 首钢园 *








by 阿土 on 500px








by Charlesshan on 500px









by Charlesshan on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Song Art Museum - 北京松美术馆*








by 怪味拿铁 on 500px








by 怪味拿铁 on 500px








by 怪味拿铁 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD) - 国贸商务区*
East Beijing








by 爱摄影的锅巴 on 500px








by 爱摄影的锅巴 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD) - 国贸商务区*
East Beijing








by 大震Zachary on 500px








by 大震Zachary on 500px









by 大震Zachary on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijing








by 阿司匹林 on 500px








by 伍壹伍 on 500px








by 伍壹伍 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics** - 北京航空航天大学















*
by czxplp on 500px
*







*
by czxplp on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Tian'anmen Square - 天安门广场*








by 赵某人 on 500px








by PEK嘉月-GuoAn on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 故宫*








by 赵某人 on 500px








by 赵某人 on 500px








by 赵某人 on 500px








by 赵某人 on 500px








by 赵某人 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 红小豆 on 500px









by SiriusLee on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 京華秋雨 on 500px








by David.Yang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Ancient Fangjia Hutong Neighbourhood - 方家胡同历史街区*








by 卯12 on 500px








by 卯12 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 龚跃贤 on 500px








by 龚跃贤 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 龚跃贤 on 500px








by 周航verse on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Pinggu District - 平谷区*
Suburban Beijing








by 路远 on 500px








by 路远 on 500px








by 路远 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 小舌湾湾 on 500px








by Peng on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Peter M on 500px








by Martin Du on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 呆傻的河马 on 500px








by 呆傻的河马 on 500px








by 梁文军 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Fashion Week - 北京时装周*








by 天上来 on 500px





*Prince Gong Mansion's Grand Theatre - 恭王府大戏院*








by 天上来 on 500px





*Salintun Taikoo Li - 三里屯 太古里*








by 天上来 on 500px





*Red Brick Art Museum - 红砖艺术馆*








by Leo Nan on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*








by jiao on 500px








by jiao on 500px








by jiao on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*National Day Light Show at Yongdingmen Gate - 永定门 国庆灯光秀*








by happy未央 on 500px








by happy未央 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Lize New CBD - 北京丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by 137****7631 on 500px








by 137****7631 on 500px








by 137****7631 on 500px








by 137****7631 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Xihuang Temple - 清代 藏传佛教 西黄寺*
It is one of the 3 major Tibetan Buddhist Temples in Beijing.
The other 2 being the bigger & more famous Lama Temple (or Yonghe Temple, 雍和宫) & Miaoying Temple (妙应寺)








by jiao on 500px








by jiao on 500px








by 于 杰 on 500px








by jiao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 13th Century Zhenjue Temple (or Five Pagoda Temple) - 元代 真觉寺(五塔寺)







*
by jiao on 500px
*







*
by jiao on 500px
*







*
by jiao on 500px 




​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century Longfu Temple - 明代 隆福寺*








by jiao on 500px





*The 13th Century Miaoying Temple (or White Pagoda Temple ) - 元代 妙应寺(白塔寺)*








by jiao on 500px








by jiao on 500px 




​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century Zhihua Temple vs Galaxy SOHO - 智化寺 vs 银河SOHO*








by Mondler on 500px








by Mondler on 500px








by Mondler on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*The Historical Liulichang District - 琉璃厂历史街区*








by M on 500px





*The 14th Century Former **Imperial Academy (or Guozijian)** in Beijing - 北京 国子监*








by 顾倾 on 500px





*The Temple of Moon** - 月坛*








by Snowman Cheung on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

by 幸有我来山未孤 on 500px








by 日月之行 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre - 国家大剧院*








by 南拳 on 500px





*Phoenix Media Centre - 凤凰媒体中心*








by 南拳 on 500px





*Daxing International Airport - 大兴国际机场*








by 南拳 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Guibei Resort Town - 古北水镇*
Miyun District, Suburban Beijing








by archhale on 500px








by archhale on 500px








by archhale on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Sunset Colours - 帝都晚霞*








by Peter M on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Catholic **Xishiku Church** Built in 1888 - 北京西什库天主教堂*
Xishiku Church was one of the targets during the Anti-foreign & Anti-Christian uprising Boxer Rebellion (义和团运动).
There was the famous Chinese Jingle about attacking the church during that time:
“吃面不搁酱，炮打交民巷；吃面不搁醋，炮打西什库”








by 韩文兴 on 500px








by 韩文兴 on 500px








by 韩文兴 on 500px








by 韩文兴 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijing








by 同老师 on 500px





*Lize New CBD - 丽泽商务区*
SW Beijng








by Christian_ZOO on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Catholic Wangfujing Church Built in 1904 - 王府井天主教堂*








by Snowman Cheung on 500px








by Snowman Cheung on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 燃点丶on 500px








by 南拳 on 500px








by Chris Wang on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by frithk on 500px








by Peng on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Newly Opened Universal Beijing Resort - 新开幕的北京环球影城*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing

















by 青稞的后来 on 500px








by Amo. on 500px








by 青稞的后来 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Newly Opened Universal Beijing Resort - 新开幕的北京环球影城*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing
















by linda on 500px








by 徐融 on 500px








by 王正宇 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Newly Opened Universal Beijing Resort - 新开幕的北京环球影城*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing
























​


----------



## little universe

*Landscapes at Suburban Beijing - 京郊风景*
Yanqing District








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD) - 国贸商务区*
Chaoyang District, East Beijing








by Peng on 500px








by 感恩的肾 on 500px








by 赵德柱 on 500px








by aqi on 500px








by QZDDFZ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*








by Snowman Cheung on 500px








by Snowman Cheung on 500px








by Snowman Cheung on 500px








by Snowman Cheung on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Ancient & Modern Beijing - 帝都的前世今生*








by 徐融 on 500px








by FrankCheng on 500px








by 周墨 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 漏网一人 on 500px








by FrankCheng on 500px








by 南潇 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*751 Design Store at 798 Art District - 798艺术区 751设计广场*








by 诺坎普的星空 on 500px








by 诺坎普的星空 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Wildlife Park - 北京野生动物园*








by kelly on 500px





*Beijing Olympic Green - 北京奥体森林公园*








by zoro on 500px








by zoro on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 小舌湾湾 on 500px








by 清风小楼兰 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing "No.1 Site" (or Yihaodi) Art District - 北京 一号地艺术区*








by 王安石 on 500px








by 王安石 on 500px








by 王安石 on 500px








by 王安石 on 500px








by 王安石 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 清风小楼兰 on 500px








by 清风小楼兰 on 500px








by Christian_ZOO on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Museum of Tap Water - 北京自来水博物馆*








by Frank Zhang on 500px








by Frank Zhang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Song Art Museum - 北京松美术馆*








by Zens Photo on 500px








by Zens Photo on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The Old Beijing Exhibition Centre - 北京老展览馆*








by 梦溪 on 500px








by 梦溪 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by indigo on 500px








by 这鸡翅不容易 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Guanghua Road - 光华路*








by 186****4239 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chaoyang Park Plaza - 骏豪中央公园广场 *








by 徐融 on 500px








by 徐融 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Wangfujing Shopping Street & Houhai Bar District - 王府井大街和后海酒吧街*











*Beijing Sanlitun Taikoo Li - 北京三里屯太古里*











*Guomao CBD & Tian'anmen Square - 国贸商务区和天安门广场*











*798 Art District - 798艺术区*








​


----------



## little universe

by 唐高乐 on 500px








by 清风小楼兰 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 像语者 on 500px








by 像语者 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Peng on 500px








by 8K-065 on 500px








by Peng on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing is Embracing the Year of Tiger - 北京迎虎年*








by 二月男 on 500px








by 二月男 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by john xu on 500px








by 枫林 on 500px








by 吾摄吾影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 虎视大千 on 500px








by 百花深处 on 500px








by 百花深处 on 500px








by XIANG GUO on 500px








by 蒋静雯🧐 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Gubei Resort Town - 古北水镇*








by 枫林 on 500px








by 枫林 on 500px








by 枫林 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*2022 Winter Olympics Venues at Shougang Cultural Park - 首钢园 冬奥设施*
Shougang Cultural Park was converted from Shougang (or Capital Steel Group / 首都钢铁公司)'s Former Steel Mill at Shijingshan District
















by 彬一  on 500px








by 彬一  on 500px








by 彬一  on 500px








by 彬一  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*








by 虎视大千 on 500px








by 虎视大千 on 500px








by DarthU on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 数肋骨 on 500px








by lypviper on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 留山歌 on 500px








by 像语者 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 数肋骨 on 500px








by 数肋骨 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by matt du on 500px








by matt du on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 恶魔 on 500px








by 张启轩 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*2022 Winter Olympic Games Opening Ceremony Rehearsal - 冬奥开幕式 彩排*
















by 庄言Grey on 500px








by vivien on 500px








by 迦楼罗羽 on 500px








by 迦楼罗羽 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Old Beijing - 皇城根下*








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by vivien on 500px








by vivien on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by vivien on 500px








by vivien on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe

*Lize New CBD - 丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by 恶魔 on 500px








by Calvin_Fo on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 天高云淡 on 500px








by TokiDara淺笑 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre - 国家大剧院*








by 斐晓悟 on 500px








by 恶魔 on 500px






*Wangfujing Church - 王府井教堂*








by 恶魔 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The National Speed Skating Oval - 国家速滑馆*
















by 虎斑兔儿 on 500px








by 虎斑兔儿 on 500px








by 虎斑兔儿 on 500px








by 虎斑兔儿 on 500px








by 虎斑兔儿 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Winter Olympics Venues at Shougang Cultural Park - 首钢滑雪大跳台*
















by Christian_ZOO on 500px








by Christian_ZOO on 500px






*Beijing Winter Olympics Song by **Jason Zhang** - 张杰 献唱北京冬奥*









​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing National Stadium (The Bird's Nest) - 北京国家体育场(鸟巢)







*








by judy on 500px








by judy on 500px








by Kim Lee on 500px








by 村尾山叔 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing in Winter - 京城冬日*








by Jadyson on 500px








by 随意/视觉中国签约摄影师 on 500px








by Jadyson on 500px








by xhww on 500px








by 66 on 500px








by 66 on 500px








by 胡江桥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Old Quarter of Beijing in Winter - 古都冬韵*








by -莫催 on 500px








by whose2008 on 500px








by whose2008 on 500px








by 追光者 周鱼 on 500px








by Wind  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Former **Beijing Imperial City** in Snow - 皇城雪景*
Please don't confuse the bigger Beijing Imperial City with its core the Forbidden City









by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px








by Wind on 500px








by Wind on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by Christian_ZOO on 500px








by Richard Qu on 500px








by Peng on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by mwh on 500px








by nora on 500px








by Wind on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Historical Shichahai Lakes Area - 什刹海历史街区*








by 劉噺義 on 500px





*The Tibetan Buddhist **Lama Temple** - 藏传佛教 雍和宫*








by 劉噺義 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The Crafts of Beijing's Local Deity, the Rabbit God - 北京兔儿爷工艺品*








by xhww on 500px





*Interiors of the National Grand Theatre - 国家大剧院内景*








by -莫催- on 500px





*Universal Studios Beijing - 北京环球影城







*
by Jadyson on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 🍃氣҈聚҈万҈象҈🍃 on 500px








by 小舌湾湾 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*








by 田媛 on 500px





*The National Grand Theatre - 国家大剧院*








by Bructhoven on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*








by Bructhoven on 500px








by happy未央 on 500px








by happy未央 on 500px





*The Reconstructed Yongdingmen (or Gate of Perpetual Peace) - 重建的永定门*








by 日月之光 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century **Deshengmen** (or Gate of Virtuous Triumph) - 明代 德胜门*








by happy未央 on 500px








by happy未央 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Mutianyu Section of the Great Wall** in Snow - 慕田峪长城 雪景*








by happy未央 on 500px








by happy未央 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Olympic Sports Park - 北京奥体公园*








by 林海  on 500px








by 林海  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Chaoyang Park - 朝阳公园*








by zyz on 500px








by zyz on 500px








by zyz on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Chinese New Year in Beijing - 京城年味*








by baodonglee（李保东）on 500px








by baodonglee（李保东）on 500px








by baodonglee（李保东）on 500px








by baodonglee（李保东）on 500px








by baodonglee（李保东）on 500px








by baodonglee（李保东）on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijing








by 电竞秦亚尔 on 500px





*The National Military Museum at Night - 军事博物馆夜景*
West Beijing








by DarthU on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Ancient & Modern Beijing - 帝都的前世今生*








by 我不是王子💢 on 500px








by Bobo.5H2O on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 天澤 on 500px








by 冰山梁 on 500px








by 除夕月 on 500px








by 冰山梁 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 其实我还好 on 500px








by 鲲鹏之志HF on 500px








by Christian_ZOO on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

by 鲲鹏之志HF on 500px








by 鲲鹏之志HF on 500px








by Greatwj on 500px








by 长大中的驴 on 500px








by Greatwj on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 南拳 on 500px








by 南拳 on 500px








by 靳辉Jin on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Ancient & Modern Beijing - 古今北京*








by 瞬TwinklingLight on 500px








by Arthur Zha on 500px








by Arthur Zha on 500px








by ATIME on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Streetscapes - 帝都街景*








by Jadyson on 500px








by 达咩咩咩 on 500px








by 安然 on 500px








by 我不是王子💢 on 500px








by ʚMerryBunnyɞ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 锋一样的勇士 on 500px








by 欲望罗盘 on 500px








by 京海 on 500px








by 京海 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*The Reconstructed Yongdingmen (or Gate of Perpetual Peace) - 重建的永定门*








by 老五BI1JJB on 500px








by 旗儿 on 500px








by judy on 500px








by 旗儿 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*2022 Winter Olympics Decorations at Tiananmen Square - 天安门广场 冬奥装饰*








by Michael on 500px








by Michael on 500px








by 闲而不松 on 500px








by judy on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 百花深处 on 500px








by 可乐哲 on 500px








by jiajia on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Financial Street** Area - 北京金融街*
Please don't confuse Beijing Financial Street (Inner West Beijing) with Beijing CBD (East Beijing)








by 189****6381 on 500px








by 189****6381 on 500px








by 189****6381 on 500px








by 189****6381 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by B. J. 晓群 on 500px








by Spider on 500px








by 安然 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The 13th Century **Miaoying Temple** (or White Stupa Temple) in Beijing - 北京 元代 妙应寺(白塔寺)*








by 青稞的后来 on 500px








by 青稞的后来 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Phoenix International Media Centre - 凤凰媒体中心*








by Spider on 500px








by Spider on 500px








by Spider on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Dashilar Historical Area** - 大栅栏历史街区







*
by 比奥幻想 on 500px
*







*
by 比奥幻想 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by ATIME on 500px








by 白驹 on 500px








by William Kuo on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Busy Sanlitun Shopping Precinct during Chinese New Year - 春节繁忙的三里屯商圈*








by 鲜橙多 on 500px








by 鲜橙多 on 500px








by 鲜橙多 on 500px








by 鲜橙多 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Temple of Heaven in Snow - 天坛雪景*








by xhww on 500px





*Summer Palace's Longevity Hill in Snow - 颐和园万寿山雪景*








by xhww on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 我叫黄同学 on 500px








by 我不是王子💢 on 500px








by 我不是王子💢 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Yanqi Lake Kempinski Hotel - 雁栖湖 凯宾斯基酒店*








by 发现自我 on 500px





*Gubei Resort Town - 古北水镇*








by 珺力捷(jlj) on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The National Speed Skating Oval - 国家速滑中心*
















by 瞬TwinklingLight  on 500px








by 瞬TwinklingLight  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Imperial Memories of Beijing - 帝都旧梦*








by 栩栩 on 500px








by 栩栩 on 500px








by 安然 on 500px








by 栩栩 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 诺坎普的星空 on 500px








by 诺坎普的星空 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Christian_ZOO on 500px








by Christian_ZOO on 500px








by Christian_ZOO on 500px








by CaiY.F. PHOTO on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Xinhuamen Gate of the Zhongnanhai Compound - 中南海 新华门*
















by 郭先生 on 500px








by 郭先生 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist **Lama Temple** - 清代 藏传佛教 雍和宫*








by 小舌湾湾 on 500px








by 小舌湾湾 on 500px








by 北冰人儿 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The 14th Century Beijing Guozijian (or Imperial Academy) - 明代 北京国子监*
Beijing Guozijian is the predecessor of the Imperial University of Peking (京师大学堂), later known as Peking University (北京大学).
The other Ming Dynasty Guozijian was loacted in Nanjing (南京国子监), predecessor of the Nanjing University (南京大学).








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The 14th Century **Beijing Temple of Confucius** - 明代 北京孔庙







*
by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 北冰人儿 on 500px








by Fred03 on 500px








by antonii  on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijng








by 189****6381 on 500px








by 189****6381 on 500px








by 189****6381 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing After Snow - 雪后帝都*








by 青稞的后来 on 500px








by 山叔の玩 on 500px








by Spider on 500px








by 南拳 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal Beihai Park - 皇家园林 北海公园*








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by Richard Qu on 500px








by 小舌湾湾 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing National Sliding Centre - 北京 国家雪车雪橇中心*
Yanqing District, Outer Northern Suburb of Beijing
















by Summercat on 500px








by Summercat on 500px








by Summercat on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px








by 比奥幻想 on 500px








by 比奥幻想 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by DLBR.Studio on 500px








by 莫朗视觉 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Suburban Railway Networks** - 北京市郊铁路







*








by 幻风zyt  on 500px








by 幻风zyt  on 500px








by 幻风zyt  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing French School - 北京法国学校*
It is a school for French Expats in Beijing








by DLBR.Studio on 500px








by DLBR.Studio on 500px








by DLBR.Studio on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*House of Future Art Installation at Olympics Park - 奥体公园 未来家*








by DLBR.Studio on 500px








by DLBR.Studio on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Wudaokou Area - 五道口*
North Beijing








by sure on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Drum Tower & Bell Tower of Beijing - 北京钟鼓楼*








by MC骑士 on 500px





*Yongdingmen Gate - 永定门*








by MC骑士 on 500px





*Deshengmen Gate - 德胜门*








by MC骑士 on 500px





*Corner Tower of the Dongbianmen Gate - 东便门角楼*








by MC骑士 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by SEEKER | Robin on 500px








by 陆宇骁 on 500px








by Ryan Stone  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by MC骑士 on 500px








by Christian_ZOO on 500px








by MC骑士 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing after Snowfall in Mid-March - 北京三月飞雪*








by 长大中的驴 on 500px








by Chris Zhang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 青稞的后来 on 500px








by 年年有于yyuu on 500px








by 付全影像 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 徐融 on 500px








by 年年有于yyuu on 500px








by SEEKER | Robin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century Temple of Heaven - 明代 天坛*








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Lize New CBD under Construction - 建设中的北京丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by yzf1089  on 500px








by yzf1089  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing New Fengtai Railway Station** is near Completion - 即将完工的 新北京丰台站*
It will be the largest railway station in Asia


















by yzf1089 on 500px








by yzf1089 on 500px








by yzf1089 on 500px








by yzf1089 on 500px








by yzf1089 on 500px








by yzf1089 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Springtime at Beijing Garden Expo Site - 北京园博园春色*








by 丁小波同学 on 500px








by 丁小波同学 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Art Works at Beijing Parkview Green Shopping Center - 北京 侨福芳草地 艺术陈列*








by DJane on 500px








by DJane on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple at North 2nd Ring Road - 北二环 藏传佛教 雍和宫*
It was the residence of Emperor Yongzheng (雍正帝) when he was the Crown Prince.
After he ascended to the throne (thus moved to the Forbidden City), his former prince's residence was converted into a Tibetan Buddhist Temple under his order.








by MC骑士 on 500px








by MC骑士 on 500px








by MC骑士 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by MC骑士 on 500px








by MC骑士 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Tongzhou District - 通州区*
Outer East Beijing








by 依然 on 500px






*Lize New CBD - 丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by 度时光 on 500px






*Sanlitun Shopping Precinct - 三里屯商圈*
Inner NE Beijing








by Hai YM on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*








by 茶水 on 500px








by 茶水 on 500px








by 茶水 on 500px








by 茶水 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by Linda on 500px








by vivien on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 长大中的驴 on 500px








by 徐融 on 500px








by 徐融 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*New Beijing Fengtai Railway Station Officially Opened Yesterday - 新丰台站开通运营*
It is the largest railway station in Asia














by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*New Beijing Fengtai Railway Station Officially Opened Yesterday - 新丰台站开通运营*
It is the largest railway station in Asia








by yzf1089  on 500px








by yzf1089 on 500px








by yzf1089 on 500px








by yzf1089 on 500px








by yzf1089 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛  on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛  on 500px








by 拆局拆段大红枣 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛  on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛  on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 卫木头 on 500px








by 卫木头 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 卫木头 on 500px








by 卫木头 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe

*Dingdu Pavilion - 定都阁







*
by Mike on 500px








by Mike on 500px








by Mike on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Tongzhou District - 通州区*
Outer East Beijing








by wangxjmars  on 500px








by wangxjmars  on 500px








by wangxjmars  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by Mike  on 500px








by Mike  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Mike on 500px








by Mike on 500px








by Mike on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Former Imperial Garden **Beihai Park** - 皇家园林 北海*








by 风雪 on 500px








by 风雪 on 500px








by 风雪 on 500px








by 风雪 on 500px








by 风雪 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Ancient Siheyuan Gates in Beijing - 老北京 四合院宅门*








by 风雪 on 500px








by 风雪 on 500px








by 风雪 on 500px








by 风雪 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The Temple of Heaven - 天坛*








by 风雪 on 500px








by 风雪 on 500px








by 风雪 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Drum Tower & Bell Tower - 北京钟鼓楼*








by 陈强  on 500px





*Beijing Ancient Observatory - 北京古观象台*








by 陈强  on 500px





*Dongbianmen Gate's Corner Tower - 东便门角楼*








by 风雪 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 向南 on 500px








by 向南 on 500px








by 向南 on 500px








by 向南 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by LudwigVB on 500px








by LudwigVB on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 陈强 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Rock Music Scenes in Beijing - 北京 摇滚乐队演出*
Beijing is the Rock & Indie Music Center of the Chinese-speaking World








by 南小宝📸 on 500px








by 南小宝📸 on 500px








by 南小宝📸 on 500px








by 南小宝📸 on 500px








by 南小宝📸 on 500px








by 南小宝📸 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New CBD - 望京新区*
NE Beijing








by ataophoto on 500px








by ataophoto on 500px








by ataophoto on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*People in Beijing - 帝都子民*








by 潘松刚 on 500px








by 潘松刚 on 500px








by 潘松刚 on 500px








by 潘松刚 on 500px








by 潘松刚 on 500px








by 潘松刚 on 500px








by 潘松刚 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by wangxjmars on 500px








by wangxjmars on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 技术无产阶级 on 500px








by 技术无产阶级 on 500px








by 技术无产阶级 on 500px








by 技术无产阶级 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 技术无产阶级 on 500px








by 技术无产阶级 on 500px








by 技术无产阶级 on 500px








by 技术无产阶级 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Prince Gong's Mansion - 恭王府*








by Jianing on 500px





*Qianmen Avenue - 前门大街*








by 技术无产阶级 on 500px





*Former Royal Beihai Park - 皇家园林 北海公园*








by SuperG on 500px








by 技术无产阶级 on 500px








by 技术无产阶级 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Former **Fu Jen Catholic University** - 辅仁大学旧址







*
by 喆行记 on 500px
*







*
by 喆行记 on 500px
*







*
by 喆行记 on 500px





*Peking University (Former City Center Campus) - 北京大学 红楼*








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Former Residence of Chen Duxiu - 陈独秀故居*
Chen Duxiu was one of the co-founders of the Chinese Communist Party








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px





*Former Duan Qirui (Beiyang Army) Government Compound - 北洋政府 段祺瑞府邸旧址*








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Ming Dynasty Imperial Tombs** in Suburban Beijing - 京郊 明十三陵















*
by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The 18th Century Tibetan Buddhist Songzhu & Zhizhu Temples - 清代 藏传佛教 嵩祝寺和智珠寺*








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Garden Expo Site Botanic Pavilion - 北京世博园 植物馆*








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Qinghe Railway Station - 北京清河站*








by ATIME斯基 on 500px





*Beijing Subway Line 19 - 北京地铁19号线*








by 阿木木 on 500px





*Beijing Subway Line 14 Lize CBD Station - 北京地铁14号线 丽泽商务区站*








by Jackson Chenn on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Big Bell Temple Built in 1733 - 清代 大钟寺*








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Foreign Language Teaching and Research Press - 外研社*
















by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The Friendship Hotel - 友谊宾馆*








by 喆行记 on 500px





*Beijing Normal University - 北京师范大学*








by 喆行记 on 500px





*China National Intellectual Property Administration - 国家知识产权局







*
by 喆行记 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by Toby on 500px








by 徐卷卷同学  on 500px








by 留山歌 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Daxing International Airport - 北京大兴国际机场*








by 包雨欣 on 500px








by 包雨欣 on 500px








by 包雨欣 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by JANGM 🎩 on 500px








by JANGM 🎩 on 500px








by JANGM 🎩 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The 17th Century **Dīpankara Buddha** Pagoda & Yousheng Temple - 清代 燃灯舍利塔和佑胜教寺*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing 








by 山姆大叔 on 500px








by 山姆大叔 on 500px








by 山姆大叔 on 500px








by 山姆大叔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*








by 睿麟 on 500px





*Lize New CBD Under Construction - 建设中德丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by 睿麟 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing MOMA (or Linked Hybrid)** Seen from Liangma River Park - 亮马河公园看MOMA*
It was designed by *Steven Holl*








by Victor Leo on 500px








by Victor Leo on 500px








by Victor Leo on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Guyaju Caves** at Yanqing District - 延庆 古崖居*
The caves were excavated by ancient nomadic Kumo Xi People (奚人) in the 7th Century (during Tang Dynasty)








by 风雪 on 500px








by 风雪 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by Chris Zhang  on 500px








by Chris Zhang  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Chris Zhang on 500px








by Chris Zhang on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe

*The Grand Theatre at Prince Gong's Mansion - 恭王府大戏楼*
It was a traditional Chinese theatre for the royal prince and his family 








by 周一渤 on 500px








by 周一渤 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 鸽子 on 500px








by 鸽子 on 500px








by 鸽子 on 500px








by 鸽子 on 500px








by 鸽子 on 500px








by 鸽子 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*2022 World Robot Conference - 2022世界机器人大会







*
by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Garden Expo China Pavilion - 园博园 中国馆*








by 德琨 on 500px








by 自由摄影师阿博特 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px








by 楽丁满 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Former Royal **Beihai Park** - 皇家园林 北海公园*








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 留山歌 on 500px








by 留山歌 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Fengtai District - 丰台区*
SW Beijing








by ꒰ঌ六月໒꒱🌌 on 500px








by ꒰ঌ六月໒꒱🌌 on 500px








by ꒰ঌ六月໒꒱🌌 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by JANGM 🎩 on 500px








by 一点摄影📸 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Zhongguancun Tech Hub - 中关村高科技园区*








by sure  on 500px





*Beijing Guomao CBD - 北京国贸*








by 大可 on 500px








by 大可 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Langyuan Vintage Creative Industry Zone at Beijing CBD - 北京CBD 朗园文创街区*








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px








by 135****8407  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Buildings at the **Chang'an Avenue** - 长安街 建筑*
This East-West Avenue in Central Beijing was named after the Ancient Chinese Capital Chang'an (today's Xi'an)








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Former Anglican St. Saviour's Cathedral Built in 1907 - 中华圣公会北京座堂(英利甘教堂)旧址*
It is now a bookstore








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 喆行记 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*New Fengtai Railway Station - 新丰台站*
It is the largest railway station in Asia








by 茶水 on 500px








by 茶水 on 500px








by nic on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Gubei Resort Town in Winter - 冬季的古北水镇*








by 沐云Sean on 500px








by 沐云Sean on 500px








by 沐云Sean on 500px








by 沐云Sean on 500px








by 沐云Sean on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 除夕月 on 500px








by nic on 500px








by nic on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The Corner Tower of the Forbidden City - 故宫角楼*








by Mike on 500px





*The Summer Palace - 颐和园*








by Mike on 500px








by 卫木头 on 500px








by 沐云Sean on 500px





*The **Imperial Ancestral Temple - 太庙







*
by nic  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by Hunter  on 500px








by Peng（VX：sp447834319） on 500px








by indigo on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century **Bell Tower of Beijing **- 明代 北京钟楼*








by 边福侠 on 500px





*China Court Museum Built in 1910 - 中国法院博物馆*
It was the Former Yokohama Specie Bank Beijing Branch Building (横滨正金银行北京分行旧址)








by GahuanD on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 日月之行 on 500px








by 日月之行 on 500px








by 日月之行 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 日月之行 on 500px








by lypviper on 500px








by 日月之行 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 日月之行 on 500px








by 日月之行 on 500px








by 日月之行 on 500px








by 日月之行 on 500px








by 日月之行 on 500px








by 日月之行 on 500px








by 日月之行 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Peking Opera Master Mei Lanfang's Memorial Museum - 京剧大师梅兰芳纪念馆*








by 喆行记 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Peking Opera **Teaching Session at Baozang Cafe - 宝藏咖啡 京剧体验教学







*








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Shougang (or Capital Steel)** Mill Cultural Park - 首钢园*








by FLY云游兔 on 500px








by FLY云游兔 on 500px








by FLY云游兔 on 500px








by FLY云游兔 on 500px








by FLY云游兔 on 500px








by FLY云游兔 on 500px








by FLY云游兔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*"Our National Parks" Exhibition at **China National Geological Museum** - 中国地质博物馆 "我们的国家公园"展览*








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*A Flower Farm at **Yanqing District** - 京郊延庆 四季花海*
Suburban Beijing








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 高怡 on 500px








by 高怡 on 500px








by 高怡 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe

*Shichahai Lakes Area - 什刹海*








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*National Day's Tian'anmen Square - 国庆节的天安门广场*








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing At Dusk - 帝都暮色*








by 鸽子 on 500px








by 鸽子 on 500px








by 高怡  on 500px








by 鲁萍  on 500px








by 鸽子 on 500px








by 鸽子 on 500px








by 鸽子 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

by 北京爷们儿北京范儿 on 500px








by 高怡 on 500px








by 高怡 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by Peng（VX：sp447834319） on 500px








by Peng（VX：sp447834319） on 500px








by Peng（VX：sp447834319） on 500px








by Peng（VX：sp447834319） on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The 16th Century Wanshou Temple After Renovation - 修缮后的明代万寿寺*
It is now the location of the Beijing Art Museum (北京艺术博物馆)








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The 16th Century Wanshou Temple After Renovation - 修缮后的明代万寿寺*
It is now the location of the Beijing Art Museum (北京艺术博物馆) 








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Wukesong Shopping Precinct - 五棵松商圈*
Haidian District, West Beijing








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing in Autumn - 帝都的秋*








by 宋姐 on 500px








by 亦 on 500px








by 宋姐 on 500px








by 137****3590 on 500px








by 宋姐 on 500px








by 闲而不松  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 何师傅的照相馆 on 500px








by 浮空猫 on 500px








by 浮空猫 on 500px








by Brooke杂货铺 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The 15th Century Zhenjue Temple - 明代 真觉寺*








by 老小男孩 on 500px






*A Street at Zhongguancun - 中关村街景*
Haidian District, NW Beiing








by whose2008 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 常盘台的超电磁炮 on 500px








by ChenYD on 500px








by CUCPA｜陈一鸣  on 500px








by Tracer on 500px








by 贱村村长｜TI  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 十万快门 on 500px








by Blackcatkyo on 500px








by ARIES on 500px








by Ming qi  on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace's Kunming Lake - 颐和园 昆明湖*








by 电脑大叔 on 500px








by 电脑大叔 on 500px








by 电脑大叔 on 500px








by 电脑大叔 on 500px








by 北极熊 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Former Beijing Quanyechang Shopping Centre Built in 1923 - 北京劝业场旧址*








by 电脑大叔 on 500px








by 电脑大叔 on 500px








by 电脑大叔 on 500px








by 电脑大叔 on 500px








by 电脑大叔 on 500px








by 电脑大叔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*People in Beijing - 帝都子民







*
by 成果 on 500px








by CUCPA｜陈一鸣 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 步行人 on 500px








by 步行人 on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Solana Shopping Centre - 北京蓝色港湾*








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Subway - 北京地铁*
Beijing Subway is the world's 2nd largest Metro System only after Shanghai Metro
















by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px








by 魏尧 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*A Peking Opera Perfomance in Beijing - 北京京剧演出*








by 不裂松 on 500px








by 不裂松 on 500px








by 不裂松 on 500px








by 不裂松 on 500px








by 不裂松 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing Sanlitun Shopping Precinct - 北京三里屯商圈*








by 南拳 on 500px








by 南拳 on 500px








by 南拳 on 500px








by 南拳 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Phoenix Media Center - 凤凰媒体中心







*
by 南拳 on 500px
*







*
by 南拳 on 500px





*Beijing Galaxy SOHO - 北京银河SOHO







*
by 南拳 on 500px
*







*
by 南拳 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*National Grand Theatre - 国家大剧院*








by Hon Cheong on 500px





*China Agricultural University** - 中国农业大学*








by 燕赤霞 on 500px








by ChenYD on 500px






*Fengtai Railway Station - 丰台站*








by 孙布尔Sun on 500px






*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*








by 孙布尔Sun on 500px






*Beijing FUN Neighbourhood - 北京坊*








by LYL on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Sunset & Sunrise in Beijing - 帝都的日出日落*








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 鲁萍 on 500px








by 光影 on 500px








by Peng（VX：sp447834319） on 500px








by Peng（VX：sp447834319） on 500px








by 光影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City (The Palace Museum) - 紫禁城 (故宫博物院)*
















by 刘建军 on 500px








by 孙布尔Sun on 500px








by 孙布尔Sun on 500px








by 刘建军 on 500px








by 刘建军 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Forbidden City in Winter - 故宫冬景*








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The Summer Palace in Winter - 颐和园冬景*








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px








by 137****7217 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Luohong Art Museum - 罗红艺术馆*








by 一路向北 on 500px








by 一路向北 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Ancient & Modern Beijing - 帝都今昔*








by Dian📸 on 500px








by 辰洋 on 500px








by Dian📸 on 500px








by Dian📸 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing in Winter - 帝都冬季*








by 夏夏长大 on 500px








by 郭俊锋 on 500px








by 郭俊锋 on 500px








by 郭俊锋 on 500px








by wangxin6318 on 500px








by wangxin6318 on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by wangxin6318 on 500px








by wangxin6318 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*New Year's Day at China National Military Museum - 元旦的军事博物馆







*








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px








by Adu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Wangjing New Area - 望京新区*
NE Beijing








by 阿司匹林 on 500px








by 阿司匹林 on 500px


​


----------

